# Strompreise ziehen an: Vergleichsportale berichten über Steigerungen um 25 Prozent



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Strompreise ziehen an: Vergleichsportale berichten über Steigerungen um 25 Prozent*

					Die Strompreise steigen und steigen - und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht, wie die beiden Vergleichsportale Verivox und Check24 bekannt gegeben haben. Deren Geschäftsführer gehen davon aus, dass Verbraucher sich langfristig auf deutlich höhere Kosten beim Strom einstellen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Strompreise ziehen an: Vergleichsportale berichten über Steigerungen um 25 Prozent*


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

25%? Das soll jetzt nicht polemisch klingen aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit weit mehr gerechnet.
Mein Strompreis liegt noch immer unter 30 cent, garantiert bis Jahresende. Bin gespannt was dann im Januar ansteht - wenns nur 25% mehr sind würde ich mich freuen (dann wärens immer noch nur etwa 36 cent bei mir), glaube aber nicht dran.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. August 2022)

Unsere Stadtwerke haben im Juli einen Sondertarif für Bestandskunden angeboten, 32,01c bzw 33,51c/kwh (je nach Höhe des Verbrauchs) garantiert bis Ende 2023.
Das ist zwar mehr als in unserem alten Tarif, aber wenn ich mir die Preise für Neukunden anschaue, wird unser alter Preis nicht lange bestehen bleiben, sicher nicht bis Ende nächsten Jahres.
Deshalb haben wir gleich gewechselt. Wenigstens wissen wir so beim Strom schonmal, was nächstes Jahr zu löhnen ist.


----------



## Registrierzwang (19. August 2022)

Tja, bisher wurde immer erzählt, durch Wechseln des Stromanbieters (via Vergleichsportal) könne man Geld einsparen... das ist wohl definitiv nicht (mehr) der Fall.
Und die Besitzer der High-End -Hardware können sich jetzt im Undervolting trainieren...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Mein Stromvertrag ist beim Grundversorger und 31 Jahre alt. Schätze mal das geht als Bestandskunde durch - jetzt sind die Konditionen da halt sehr viel besser als die der freien Anbieter wo Bekannte mich ständig komisch angekuckt haben weil ich halt nicht jedes Jahr den Anbieter gewechselt hab nur um 50 Euro zu sparen. Die, die das machten zahlen jetzt an die 50 cent. Der genau gleiche Vertrag den ich habe kostet als Neukunde aktuell 46 cent.


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2022)

+ 45% in Tirol. 
Klar, weil wir 100% Wasserkraft haben und das Wasser vermutlich wie das Gas aus Russland kommt...  
Zum Glück bei mir nur Grundanschluss, mein Nachbar dreht schon am Rad.
Der hat ne Wärmepumpe aber keine PV...


----------



## OField (19. August 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Und die Besitzer der High-End -Hardware können sich jetzt im Undervolting trainieren...



Geringverdienergeschwätz


----------



## Xentinel (19. August 2022)

Also bei mir wurde letztes Jahr von 28ct auf 31ct erhöht. Neuverträge gibt es ab 55ct... Also definitiv mehr als 25%

Im Portal wird mir 48ct als Angebot angeboten. Werd mal ne Mail schreiben, da es die Möglichkeit auch gibt. mit 40ct wäre noch sehr froh.


----------



## Francober (19. August 2022)

OField schrieb:


> Geringverdienergeschwätz


Ich drück dir die Daumen das du auch mal mit 400-500 euro im Monat auskommen mußt


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2022)

Bis Jahresende und dank ohne EEG-Umlage knacke ich noch die 20c nach unten. Aber ich erwarte Böses ab 2023. Aktuell rechne ich mit 40c also eher 100% Steigerung.  Bin quasi bei den Stadtwerken (wurde schon lange in ne AG ungewandelt). Die nehmen derzeit aber auch keine Neukunden mehr an bei Strom und Gas (Grundversorgung ausgenommen). Und beim Gas haben sie schon angekündigt keine Umlage zu erheben. Ich erwarte also keine absolute Narrenfreiheit mit den Preisen nach oben wie bei diversen anderen Anbietern am Markt.


----------



## Nosi (19. August 2022)

Mein Vertrag läuft gerade ab und mein jetziger Anbieter will 350% mehr.
Am günstigsten komm ich momentan beim Grundversorger weg, da bezahl ich nur 110% mehr als jetzt.


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeaceTank (19. August 2022)

Uff


----------



## Nosi (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis 31.12 ist auch nicht mehr so lang


----------



## Registrierzwang (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, dann warte mal den 31.12.2022 ab ... viel Glück.


----------



## elmobank (19. August 2022)

Preisgarantie hin oder her - wenn die erhöhen wollen, dann können die das - man hat dann einfach ein Sonderkündigungsrecht... - zumindest, wenn die das Vertragsgemäß abgesichert haben.

Mich erhöhen die von 21,85 Cent/kWh auf 31,40 Cent/kWh ab dem 01.10. ...

Aber was günstigeres habe ich noch nicht gefunden und es ist "Öko-Strom"... also ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man den PC oder die Konsole startet xD


----------



## AyC (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezahle bei den Stadtwerken München auch aktuell noch 24,8 Cent/kWh (brutto). Normaler Preis 28,7 - Umlage seit Juli. Wird sich aber auch ändern...


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (19. August 2022)

Eine absolut unberechenbare Situation. 31.12.2022 ist wie russisch Roulette. Keiner weiß was dann passiert.
Anbieter können auch 2,50,- fordern + Umlage so wie bei Gas. (von 0,06 auf 0,42 hier + Umlage)


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

Wobei bei mir der Preis vor kurzem sogar nochmal geändert wurde, wegen eines Wegfalls. Ich schau da schnell mal in die Email.

>>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

Ab nächsten Monat wird der Strompreis bei uns von 24 Cent auf 35 Cent angehoben.  Wäre froh, wenn es nur die 25 % wären


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (19. August 2022)

25% sind nichts im Vergleich zu 650% bei Gas
Wäre schön wenn das Gehalt auch um 650% steigen würde....


----------



## sfc (19. August 2022)

Ich habe schon Post bekommen: Ab 1.10 soll ich 41 Cent pro Kilowattstunde zahlen. Die Veursacherin von all dem, die 16 Jahre lang vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk hochgejubelte Angela Merkel, wird es mit ihrer üppigen Pension kaum merken. Sollte im Winter unsere Energieversorgung wirklich zusammenbrechen, werden die Verursacher hoffentlich auf Hartz-4-Niveau runtergekürzt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (19. August 2022)

Zahle auch nur 31ct bis jetzt und habe noch nie gewechselt. Wie bei Mobilfunk oder Internet habe ich dadurch stets die Erfahrung gemacht das ich dadurch besser mit denen reden kann. Hier und da was klären etc und habe mehr Ersparnis als stets zu wechseln. 

Wird aber nicht immer so sein. Und wenn ich von einigen hier höre das Neukunden bei über 40ct sind. Krass. Zumindest bekomme ich meist immer 500€ zurück, irgendwann nur noch 10€ .


----------



## beastyboy79 (19. August 2022)

Ich hab den Vertrag momentan bei den freundlichen Schweden   Ich zahle im Moment, auch bis 2023 fixiert, 24,6*7*cent pro kw/h, warte aber auch schon auf Post , dass das nicht so bleibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stelle mich auf das schlimmste ein. Die Preise werden to the moooooooooooooon gehen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## onkel-foehn (19. August 2022)

Nur gut, dass INTEL die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat ...   









						Intel Raptor Lake: 13. Gen Core i9 soll offiziellen 350-Watt-Modus erhalten
					

Core i9 der 13. Generation auf Basis sollen einen 350-Watt-Modus erhalten, der im Gegensatz zu Alder Lake sogar mehr Leistung bringt.




					www.computerbase.de
				












						Intel Raptor Lake: Extremer 350-W-Leistungsmodus für unterstützte 700er-Mainboards [Gerücht]
					

Eine ungarische Webseite will über einen „extremen Leistungsmodus“ für Raptor-Lake-CPUs erfahren haben, der eine Leistungsgrenze von 350 Watt unterstütze.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




MfG Föhn.


----------



## xDave78 (19. August 2022)

elmobank schrieb:


> Preisgarantie hin oder her - wenn die erhöhen wollen, dann können die das - man hat dann einfach ein Sonderkündigungsrecht... - zumindest, wenn die das Vertragsgemäß abgesichert haben.


Bringt Einem halt nur nix, wenn es keine günstigeren Anbieter gibt.


----------



## Nosi (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Wobei bei mir der Preis vor kurzem sogar nochmal geändert wurde, wegen eines Wegfalls. Ich schau da schnell mal in die Email.
> 
> >>
> 
> ...


wenn ich jetzt bei den Stadtwerken von Flensburg einen Tarif will bezahl ich 70,40 ct


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass INTEL die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat ...


Wobei in den USA der Strom und dessen Kosten wirklich kein Problem darstellt. Das ist eigentlich nur Deutschland, weil unsere Regierung, mit Verlaub, am durchdrehen ist.









						Energiekrise: Amerika wundert sich über deutsches Chaos - WELT
					

Die Amerikaner sorgen sich um die Deutschen in der Energiekrise. US-Zeitungen richten Vorwürfe an die Bundesregierung, insbesondere an Merkel und Steinmeier. Deutschland müsse die Atomkraft erhalten – und ausbauen, fordert eine linksliberale Zeitung.




					www.welt.de
				





Nosi schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt bei den Stadtwerken von Flensburg einen Tarif will bezahl ich 70,40 ct


Ja ich weiß. Das hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich vermute das ist nur, weil die keine "neuen" Leute mehr wollen.


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> + 45% in Tirol.
> Klar, weil wir 100% Wasserkraft haben und das Wasser vermutlich wie das Gas aus Russland kommt...
> Zum Glück bei mir nur Grundanschluss, mein Nachbar dreht schon am Rad.
> Der hat ne Wärmepumpe aber keine PV...


Der Ami profitiert hier kräftig mit. Macht LNG-Tanker drüben für etwa 60 Millionen voll und verkauft die Ladung dann bei uns für das vierfache...

Und die EU-Kommission hat schon angekündigt jeden Preis zu überbieten, Gas wird ja so dringend benötigt, da spielt "Kohle" anscheinend keine Rolle

Wir können uns in Deutschland alle warm anziehen und das meine ich auch so! 

Gruß


----------



## Kondar (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 25%? Das soll jetzt nicht polemisch klingen aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit weit mehr gerechnet.
> Mein Strompreis liegt noch immer unter 30 cent, garantiert bis Jahresende. Bin gespannt was dann im Januar ansteht - wenns nur 25% mehr sind würde ich mich freuen (dann wärens immer noch nur etwa 36 cent bei mir), glaube aber nicht dran.



Hatte bis gestern auch 30 cent.
Heute Brief erhalten das es demnächst 34 Cent sind.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (19. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Und die EU-Kommission hat schon angekündigt jeden Preis zu überbieten, Gas wird ja so dringend benötigt, da spielt "Kohle" anscheinend keine Rolle


Im Juli wurde mehr Strom aus Gas produziert als im Vorjahr​Grund könnte die erhöhte Nachfrage aus Frankreich sein.








						Plus von 13,5 Prozent: Im Juli wurde mehr Strom aus Gas produziert als im Vorjahr
					

Trotz Gaskrise kam im Juli deutlich mehr Strom von deutschen Gaskraftwerken. Grund könnte die erhöhte Nachfrage aus Frankreich sein.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## onkel-foehn (19. August 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vertrag momentan bei den freundlichen Schweden   Ich zahle im Moment, auch bis 2023 fixiert, 24,6*4*cent pro kw/h, warte aber auch schon auf Post , dass das nicht so bleibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut Deiner Auflistung haben sie das doch schon von 24,64 auf 24,67 Cent ...    

MfG Föhn.


----------



## beastyboy79 (19. August 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Laut Deiner Auflistung haben sie das doch schon von 24,64 auf 24,67 Cent ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.


Danke, habs mal angepasst 

Ich erinnere mich gerade an die Zeit in DEL um das Jahr 2000, wo durch den massiven Wassersparzwang, der durch erhöhte Endgelder für Abwasser umgesetzt wurde, die Leitungen der örtlichen Wasserversorgung im Sommer gespült werden mussten und Kubikmeterweise Frischwasser (an Endpunkten, wie Hydranten) vernichtet wurde, damit sich keine Listerien bilden konnten.  

Analogie: Jetzt die Bevölkerung schön zum sparen durch abgedrehte Strompreise zwingen, damit das teure LNG in Zukunft weiter verstromt werden kann, um diesen dann an unseren strommäßig angeschlagenen Partner Frankreich günstiger weiterverkaufen zu können, bzw in den Boden ableiten, wenn nicht benötigt.


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2022)

Kondar schrieb:


> Hatte bis gestern auch 30 cent.
> Heute Brief erhalten das es demnächst 34 Cent sind.


Das is ja noch verkraftbar. Stell dir vor du sollst auf einmal 50-60 Cent zahlen... 

Wir liegen aktuell (noch) bei 33 beim örtlichen Versorger. Mal sehn wie lange noch... 

Gruß


----------



## Emil_Esel (19. August 2022)

HorstDetlfefHolzkopf schrieb:


> Im Juli wurde mehr Strom aus Gas produziert als im Vorjahr​Grund könnte die erhöhte Nachfrage aus Frankreich sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das gas was wir einsparen wird also verfeuert um Strom zu erzeugen und dann teuer ins Ausland verkauft?
die machen milliardengewinne und das ohne Risiko, im Zweifel springt der Steuerzahler ja wieder ein und rettet, so wie aktuell beim gas

hier ist was los ey


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Kondar schrieb:


> Hatte bis gestern auch 30 cent.
> Heute Brief erhalten das es demnächst 34 Cent sind.


Na ich hoffe mal dass es bei mir auch so harmlos wird. Mit +4 cent wäre ich gut bedient.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (19. August 2022)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ab nächsten Monat wird der Strompreis bei uns von 24 Cent auf 35 Cent angehoben.  Wäre froh, wenn es nur die 25 % wären


Wegen solch einem Mückenschiss regst du dich auf?  Mein Anbieter will von 22 Cent auf 77 Cent. 
Naja wie immer darf der Süden Deutschlands für den Norden gleich mit aufkommen, klar wir steuern ja auch den größten Teil des BIP bei. 
Und denoch beschwert sich der Norden wie immer am meisten,  obwohl von ihm am wenigsten kommt, außer ideologische Politik.

Vieleicht sollten in Deutschland die Grenzen neu gezogen werden, BW und Bayern würden davon profitieren und wir hätten ein paar Schmarotzer weniger.


----------



## shaboo (19. August 2022)

elmobank schrieb:


> Preisgarantie hin oder her - wenn die erhöhen wollen, dann können die das - man hat dann einfach ein Sonderkündigungsrecht... - zumindest, wenn die das Vertragsgemäß abgesichert haben.


Nein, können sie nicht. Wenn dir vertragsgemäß eine Preisgarantie zugesichert wurde, ist das Vertragsbruch und die sind schadensersatzpflichtig, d.h. du schließt woanders einen neuen Vetrag mit Preisgarantie ab und machst die Differenz entsprechend geltend. In der Regel wird das sogar halbwegs anstandslos gezahlt, weil die Rechtslage glasklar ist.

Ändern würde sich das erst in dem Augenblick, in dem die Bundesregierung einen besondern Notstand feststellt und es den Unternehmen aus diesem Grund erlaubt, außerordentlich Preise zu erhöhen. Das ist aber bisher weder bei Gas noch bei Strom passiert. Beim Gas hat man ja gerade eben erst die Umlage eingeführt, damit es genau dazu nicht kommt, und die Leute zumindest die Sicherheit haben, dass bestehende Verträge und Garantien bis zu ihrem Ende erfüllt werden.

Mein ehemaliger Stromanbieter Montana wollte meinen Strompreis bereits im Januar diesen Jahres auch von 31 auf 41 Cent erhöhen. Ich bin dann zurück zu unseren Stadtwerken gewechselt und zahle derzeit (bis zum 1.4.24) 28,5 Cent. Und 50 Euro an diversen Boni gab's noch obendrauf ...


----------



## Kondar (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja das ist wohl was her...


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> auf 77 Cent.


Solche Preise erlebt man aber momentan an verschiedenen Orten in Deutschland, nicht nur in Bayern.
Vielleicht ist dein spezieller Stromanbieter einfach nur raffgierig.


----------



## OField (19. August 2022)

Francober schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen das du auch mal mit 400-500 euro im Monat auskommen mußt


Man sollte vielleicht mal Witze mit Humor nehmen, insbesondere wenn sie mit einem Smiley so gekennzeichnet sind 

Außerdem wird sich jemand mit 500€ im Monat wohl kaum eine Highend Karte leisten können


----------



## ceramicx (19. August 2022)

elmobank schrieb:


> Preisgarantie hin oder her - wenn die erhöhen wollen, dann können die das - man hat dann einfach ein Sonderkündigungsrecht... - zumindest, wenn die das Vertragsgemäß abgesichert haben.
> 
> Mich erhöhen die von 21,85 Cent/kWh auf 31,40 Cent/kWh ab dem 01.10. ...
> 
> Aber was günstigeres habe ich noch nicht gefunden und es ist "Öko-Strom"... also ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man den PC oder die Konsole startet xD



same bei mir, wenn ich mir die anderen Preise so durchlese läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter, hoffe es bleibt dabei :/


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

Kondar schrieb:


> naja das ist wohl was her...


Hab ich oben schon kommentiert. Das ist momentan überall so, deswegen lohnt sich keinerlei Wechsel.
Alle Stromanbieter wollen keine "neuen" Leute!

Die Altverträge sind da noch anders. Spannend wird es halt wirklich zum Jahreswechsel.


----------



## Kondar (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe mal dass es bei mir auch so harmlos wird. Mit +4 cent wäre ich gut bedient.



jaaaa aber ~anfang des Jahres wurde schon der Preis auf die 30Cent erhöht.
Jezt bald 34 Cent sind da natürlich im ersten Moment blöd; auch wenn die Option ala verivox bei  ~60 Cent wäre.
Wenn man den ersten Ärger runtergespült hat kann man immer noch  "froh" sein.


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> das gas was wir einsparen wird also verfeuert um Strom zu erzeugen und dann teuer ins Ausland verkauft?
> die machen milliardengewinne und das ohne Risiko, im Zweifel springt der Steuerzahler ja wieder ein und rettet, so wie aktuell beim gas
> 
> hier ist was los ey


Richtig. FALLS ich das richtig verstehe, versorgen wir unsere Nachbarn mit aus Gas gewonnenen Strom (nix gegen Solidarität) und zahlen jetzt (der gemeine Bürger) die Zeche/Gasumlage für die Überproduktion der Industrie in den letzten Monaten, welche dafür sicherlich gutes Geld kassiert hat...

Wenn es nicht so traurig wär, würde man aus dem feixen gar nicht mehr herauskommen

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollten in Deutschland die Grenzen neu gezogen werden, BW und Bayern würden davon profitieren und wir hätten ein paar Schmarotzer weniger.


Jain, weil wir im Süden dann kein Strom hätten der dann irgendwann über die noch zu bauende Südlink kommen soll...
Hört sich jetzt erst mal doof an, aber ohne die Preissn läuft halt bei uns auch nix.


----------



## shaboo (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Wegen solch einem Mückenschiss regst du dich auf?  Mein Anbieter will von 22 Cent auf 77 Cent.
> Naja wie immer darf der Süden Deutschlands für den Norden gleich mit aufkommen, klar wir steuern ja auch den größten Teil des BIP bei.
> Und denoch beschwert sich der Norden wie immer am meisten,  obwohl von ihm am wenigsten kommt, außer ideologische Politik.
> 
> Vieleicht sollten in Deutschland die Grenzen neu gezogen werden, BW und Bayern würden davon profitieren und wir hätten ein paar Schmarotzer weniger.


Gerade Energieversorgung ist nun wirklich ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, bei dem man als allerletztes einzelne Bundesländer gegeneinander ausspielen sollte. Ohne ausreichende Stromversorgung könnten sich BW und BY ihr BIP in die Haare schmieren und alleine NRW produziert mehr Strom als BW und BY zusammen. Ansonsten ist auch in Bayern längst nicht alles Gold, was glänzt:

"Auch Experten sehen gerade in Bayern ein Problem mit der Versorgung von Bürgern und Industrie mit Wärme. Dafür werden aber auch strategische Fehler der CSU-geführten Regierung verantwortlich gemacht."









						CSU attackiert Bundesnetzagentur und warnt vor ungleicher Gasversorgung in Deutschland
					

»Die Netzagentur will den Süden und Osten Deutschlands bei der Energieverteilung benachteiligen«: Die CSU erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen den Bund. Derweil dürfte Strom noch deutlich teurer werden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Aus demselben Artikel: 
»Angesichts der hohen Großhandelspreise rechnen wir mit zahlreichen Strompreiserhöhungen in den kommenden Monaten, die für die Haushalte eine zusätzliche Belastung darstellen werden«, sagte Verivox-Energieexperte Thorsten Storck. Der durchschnittliche Strompreis könne im kommenden Jahr bei *45 Cent pro Kilowattstunde* und mehr liegen. Aktuell liegt er laut Verivox bei rund 42 Cent.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Und denoch beschwert sich der Norden wie immer am meisten,  obwohl von ihm am wenigsten kommt, außer ideologische Politik.



Bist du heute irgendwann mal gegen eine Wand gelaufen oder fährst du schon länger neben der Spur?

Bayern ist dafür bekannt sich maßlos selbst zu überschätzen und Fakten sich so zu drehen, wie man mag. Zum Beispiel behauptet man gerne, dass man bei erneuerbaren Energien auf Platz 1 sei, bei absoluten Zahlen. Setzt man die vorhandene Fläche in Bayern den erneuerbaren Energien gegneüber ist Bayern auf Platz 9 von 13.

Hält sich aber für den Größten.

Quelle: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-bayern-wirklich-fuehrend-faktenfuchs,TE13Hq1

PS: Die Preissteigerung bei dir spricht eigentlich nur dafür, dass du einen ziemlich schlechten Energieanbieter hast, welcher immer nur kurzfristig billig eingekauft hat und nun auf die Nase fällt oder einfach nicht mit der Zeit gegangen ist.


----------



## helleye (19. August 2022)

Der günstigste Tarif mit 12 Monaten Preisgarantie und 4000 kWh in Führt liegt bei 52,52ct/kWh. Weiß ja nicht wo die 100% Messlatte dort liegt... Bleibt nur eine evtl. Preiserhöhung des bisherigen Versorgers abzuwarten und dann entspannt in die Grundversorgung zu fallen. Das kann aber auf Dauer nicht gutgehen, da muss noch irgendwas kommen, weil Peter A. in seiner Amtszeit die Windkraft kaputt gemacht hat... Mich würde interssieren wie sich der Strompreis für die Anbieter bildet. Das sind doch zum Großteil irgendwelche Terminkontrakte und nur ein kleiner Teil über die EEX. Außerdem gibt es doch schon einiges aus den erneuerbaren Energien, die wir ja auch alle gefördert haben... Bleibt mir nur die Freude über die eigene PV-Anlage auf dem Dach und dass sich die energetische Sanierung des Hauses in unter 100Jahren rechnet wenn die Preise soi bleiben


----------



## Echo321 (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Wegen solch einem Mückenschiss regst du dich auf?  Mein Anbieter will von 22 Cent auf 77 Cent.
> Naja wie immer darf der Süden Deutschlands für den Norden gleich mit aufkommen, klar wir steuern ja auch den größten Teil des BIP bei.
> Und denoch beschwert sich der Norden wie immer am meisten,  obwohl von ihm am wenigsten kommt, außer ideologische Politik.
> 
> Vieleicht sollten in Deutschland die Grenzen neu gezogen werden, BW und Bayern würden davon profitieren und wir hätten ein paar Schmarotzer weniger.


Man sollte ja eigentlich nicht auf Forentrolle eingehen aber vielleicht solltest du dir mal News wie z.B. diese hier angucken  
Focus - Der Norden überholt den Süden
Energiewende in Bayern: Erste Firmen gehen in den Norden
Gasmangel: Bayern droht Gefahr beim Strom, dem Osten bei der Wärme
Energiekrise: Steht Bayern besonders schlecht da?


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2022)

War lange überfällig, dass Energie teuer wird. Ich denke 1 Euro pro kWh werden bald fallen.


----------



## Snowhack (19. August 2022)

Ja mein Strompreis wurde auch  angezogen von 21 Cent auf nun mehr 31 Cent die kW/h 

Bei 1800 kW Verbrauch im Jahr hält sich die Mehrbelastung so zum Glück in Grenzen.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> War lange überfällig, dass Energie teuer wird. Ich denke 1 Euro pro kWh werden bald fallen.



Und wann ist "bald"? Die Aussage ist so pauschal, dass sie dadurch automatisch wahr wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 25%? Das soll jetzt nicht polemisch klingen aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit weit mehr gerechnet.
> Mein Strompreis liegt noch immer unter 30 cent, garantiert bis Jahresende. Bin gespannt was dann im Januar ansteht - wenns nur 25% mehr sind würde ich mich freuen (dann wärens immer noch nur etwa 36 cent bei mir), glaube aber nicht dran.



Ich befürchte auch eher 50 Prozent gegenüber 2021. Soviel mehr verlangt mein Anbieter jedenfalls von Neukunden und Anfang des Jahres wurden nur 10 Prozent an Bestandskunden weitergegeben. Weitaus mehr sorgen macht aber Gas. Nicht nur, dass ich davon mehr verbrauche als Strom: Der Basistarif wurde anfangs des Jahres verdoppelt und Neukunden zahlen aktuell noch einmal das Doppelte, also eine Vervierfachung gegenüber 2021.




Emil_Esel schrieb:


> das gas was wir einsparen wird also verfeuert um Strom zu erzeugen und dann teuer ins Ausland verkauft?
> die machen milliardengewinne und das ohne Risiko, im Zweifel springt der Steuerzahler ja wieder ein und rettet, so wie aktuell beim gas
> 
> hier ist was los ey



Unsere Elektrizitätsbilanz war letzte Woche recht ausgeglichen. Aber Gas fließt netto in großer Menge nach Frankreich, weil Atomstrom zu unzuverlässig ist. Eigentlich sollten Kernkraftwerke die französische Grundlast decken, aber die stehen seit Monaten mehrheitlich still und im Zuge dessen ist der Strompreis an den Börsen mittlerweile auf um die 52 Cent pro kWh explodiert. Da man im Verbundnetz alternativ immer auch im Ausland kaufen kann, zieht das unsere Preise ebenfalls auf 50 Cent hoch und führt teilweise dazu, dass deutsche Gaskraftwerke für dysfunktionale KKWs einspringen.

Zum Vergleich: Vor einem Jahr betrugen die Day-Ahead-Preise noch im Schnitt 9-10 Cent pro kWh. Damals lohnte sich der Betrieb von Gaskraftwerken nur abends oder bei sonstigen Spitzenlastszenarien, die andere Kraftwerkstypen (außer Speicher) nicht abdecken können. Heute dagegegen ist Grundlaststrom aus Gas, trotz der explodierten Preise für letzteres, profitabel. Wir können nur hoffen, dass die Kohlekraftwerksbetreiber endlich mal die Füße hochbekommen und ihre trägen, aber billigen Dinosaurier mit voller Kraft auf den Markt schmeißen, damit wir etwas Gas zum Heizen im Winter aufheben können. Ironischerweise geht einigen Kohlekraftwerken nach 100 Jahren fleißiger Klimawandel-Vorbereitung aber gerade das Flusswasser aus, auf dem der Brennstoff angeliefert werden soll. Nach zwei Jahrzehnten Jammern über erneuerbaren "Zappelstrom" sieht es also so aus, als würden wir diesen Winter frieren müssen, weil man sich auf Kern- und Kohlekraftwerke nicht verlassen kann.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

Der Aufruf Kohlekräftwerke schnell ans Netz zu bekommen wirkt in der heutigen Klimasituation so etwas von irreal. Regen gabs hier seit einer Woche nicht mehr und soll es auch nächste Woche nicht geben


----------



## IronAngel (19. August 2022)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja mein Strompreis wurde auch  angezogen von 21 Cent auf nun mehr 31 Cent die kW/h
> 
> Bei 1800 kW Verbrauch im Jahr hält sich die Mehrbelastung so zum Glück in Grenzen.


Das stimmt zwar. Meiner wurde schon am 1,7 von 28 cent auf 35 Cent erhöht. Die EEG Umlange ist das schon weg. Das wird aber nicht die letzte Erhöhung gewesen sein. Da werden noch deutlichere Preissteigerungen kommen. 

Das lustige ist, alle sollen Gas sparen. Dabei wird das meiste Gas seit Mai verstromt. Das widerspricht sich Total. Dadurch werden natürlich fette Gewinne eingestrichen.


----------



## takan (19. August 2022)

Fefes Blog
		

"Der Branchenverband Zukunft Gas vermutet als Grund für das aktuelle Plus eine stark erhöhte Stromnachfrage aus Frankreich, wo derzeit zahlreiche Atomkraftwerke nicht am Netz sind, sowie aus der Schweiz, wo derzeit wegen der Dürre nicht so viel Strom aus Wasserkraft produziert werden kann."
"Bereits im zweiten Quartal habe sich der Stromexport aus Deutschland nach Frankreich gegenüber dem Vorjahr fast versechsfacht. Beim Export in die Schweiz betrug der Anstieg sogar mehr als das Sechsfache."

genug strom ist immer da, aber weil wir ja im winter die profite für die erzeuger garantieren müssen, wird jetzt alles extremst teuer bzw. das gas wird begunkert und wieder weiterverkauft im winter. 
ich hoffe ganz stark darauf das die eu ansich mal auseinanderfällt und der ganze "menschrechts"wichs mal aufhört. wo sind die menschrechtler wenns um snowden geht? guatanamo bay? abu graib? ein illegaler invasionskrieg im irak? am amerikanische bodentruppen in syrien? gez steuer mal reduzieren/abschaffen? wo ist sachsen-anhalts ministerpräsident wenn wir ihn brauchen? bestimmt werden die gez gebühren wieder steigen und niemanden juckt es. 

den nationalstaaten in der eurozone wird es blendent gehen, weil sie endlich ihre schulden minimieren können durch die starke inflation und weiter geht es auf pump, ob da paar leute erfrieren/verhungern ist denen egal. wir haben zwei eu-parlamentsgeäude die klimatisiert und beheizt werden, dazu der logistische aufwand wenn die wöchentlich umziehen, personal+akten. 

wir regen uns auf das paar almdudler keine stromtrasse haben wollen oder mal ein seltener kautz im wald gefunden wurde und ee' konsequent verhindert werden.
aktuell haben wir eine grüne partei im bundestag und nebenbei gibts in deutschland keine produzenten mehr für windraftrotorblätter, der hat neulich zugemacht. der ganze ee-sektor wurde abgewürgt durch die vorgänger und wir kloppen uns mit stammtischparolen wieso bayern ein eigener nationalstaat sein soll. 

seht ihr das positive nicht?? kryptos machen nun absolut keinen sinn mehr, hey, grafikkartenpreise können nur noch sinken und der bedarf richtet sich an die historische zielgruppe, an uns gamer. nun darf china nicht in taiwan einfallen und alles ist gut.
intel kommt mit ihren stromfressern beim gaming nicht hinterher, die preise sinken weiter. 
da der druck zu effizienten karten neigt bzw. hardware generell ist ein starkes kleines silent system in jahren in greifbarer nähe. die entwickler können endlich ihre software weiter und weiter optimieren. und ich hoffe linux setzt sich mal durch, das windows 11 "beste windows für gaming" meme ist leider immer noch realität. jeder der nen upgrade gemacht hat, mit dem ich gesprochen habe, hat weniger leistung als zuvor. 
ach ich träume nur, wir streiten uns in zukunft weiter in den fanboy-lagern der hersteller und sind geografisch immer noch kleine-grenzen-zieher.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (19. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Wegen solch einem Mückenschiss regst du dich auf?  Mein Anbieter will von 22 Cent auf 77 Cent.
> Naja wie immer darf der Süden Deutschlands für den Norden gleich mit aufkommen, klar wir steuern ja auch den größten Teil des BIP bei.
> Und denoch beschwert sich der Norden wie immer am meisten,  obwohl von ihm am wenigsten kommt, außer ideologische Politik.
> 
> Vieleicht sollten in Deutschland die Grenzen neu gezogen werden, BW und Bayern würden davon profitieren und wir hätten ein paar Schmarotzer weniger.



Dich hat man nicht nur glatt_rasiert, sondern wohl auch gepudert.
Wie kann man nur so einen Blödsinn von sich lassen?
Denkst Du wirklich das BW und Bayern die Besten Bundesländer sind und der Rest von Deutschland nur dank dieser beiden Bundesländer bestehen kann?
Deutschland ist ein Land! -und jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Der Norden stützt den Süden und der Süden den Norden.
Der einfachheithalber lasse ich mal den Osten und Westen weg, um Dich nicht zu verwirren.
Wenn Du wirklich so verkrampft bist im Kopf, wäre es wohl das Beste mal zum Arzt zu gehen, um die Stereotypen Ansichten entfernen zu lassen.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2022)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und wann ist "bald"? Die Aussage ist so pauschal, dass sie dadurch automatisch wahr wird.


Ich kann das Ende 2023 sehen, falls der Krieg sich ausweitet und andauert.


----------



## czk666 (19. August 2022)

Heißt für mich mehr steam Deck und seltener und kürzer duschen.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

Wenn das mit den 50 Cent an der Strombörse so bleibt, dann wird das ein sehr böses Erwachen geben. Da kommt ja noch einiges oben drauf, dann sind wir eher bei 80 Cent.

Aber laut unserem Wirtschaftsminister haben wir ja kein Stromproblem.

Damit hat der Rest der Welt dann genug Argumente gegen die verpfusche "Energiewende", wenn sie die nicht sowieso schon hatten



elmobank schrieb:


> Aber was günstigeres habe ich noch nicht gefunden und es ist "Öko-Strom"... also ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man den PC oder die Konsole startet xD



Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum Ökostromtarife durchaus kontraproduktiv sein können. Zumindest die, die einfach nur existierenden Strom neu etikettieren.



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vertrag momentan bei den freundlichen Schweden   Ich zahle im Moment, auch bis 2023 fixiert, 24,6*7*cent pro kw/h, warte aber auch schon auf Post , dass das nicht so bleibt.



Die Energiekonzerne haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie den Strom selbst erzeugen. Wenn sie das nicht aus Gas machen, dann gahren sie bei dir immer noch die geplanten Gewinne ein. Anbieter, die hingegen auf dem Markt einkaufen, könnten schnell pleite gehen.



facehugger schrieb:


> Und die EU-Kommission hat schon angekündigt jeden Preis zu überbieten, Gas wird ja so dringend benötigt, da spielt "Kohle" anscheinend keine Rolle



Europa soll nicht frieren, deshalb kaufen wir anderen Staaten das Flüssiggas unter dem Hintern weg. In Pakistan und einigen anderen Ländern gibt es massive Probleme mit der Stromversorgung, da die Schiffe künftig die EU beliefern werden.

Konsequent wäre es jetzt zu verzichten, nachdem sich Deutschland jahrelang gegen diese Technologie gewehrt hat.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nach zwei Jahrzehnten Jammern über erneuerbaren "Zappelstrom" sieht es also so aus, als würden wir diesen Winter frieren müssen, weil man sich auf Kern- und Kohlekraftwerke nicht verlassen kann.



Wir reden hier von französischen Kernkraftwerken, nicht von deutschen, die sind in Ordnung. Es ist die Frage, ob man dort die belgische Philosophie "solange die Dinger nicht explodieren ist alles egal, Hauptsache billiger Strom" übernimmt. Die Belgier wollen ja zwei Reaktoren noch weiter betreiben und der Rest wird vermutlich auch noch folgen (eventuell schalten sie auch einen Reaktor ab).

Witzige Ironie: die Belgier verlängern indirekt die Laufzeiten ihrer Kernkraftwerke, damit wird unsere sehr sicheren herunter fahren können. Das ist schon ein echt lustiges Oxymoron.

Die Kohlekraftwerke werden im Winter wohl keine Probleme haben. Der trockene Kühlturm wird wohl bald Konjunktur haben.


----------



## beastyboy79 (19. August 2022)

Ist ja nur der Endverbraucher, der momentan abgemolken wird. Bin gespannt, wann der deutsche Hans mal den Arsch hochkriegt, um in Berlin mal den Bundestag einzukreisen. Aber was rede ich, hat bei den Mieten keinen interessiert und interessiert bis jetzt auch keinen. Hat bei den Landwirten keinen interessiert, das die nicht nachhaltig produzieren können, da die Preise durch Subvention auf dem Weltmarkt so niedrig sind, dass nachhaltige, erosionsfreie Produktion nicht möglich ist. Dazu kommt jetzt Ernteausfall durch Dürre, was in Zukunft vermehrt auftreten wird, da der Boden kein Wasser und Nährstoffe mehr halten kann, durch monokulturellen Anbau. Da ist die Wasserknappheit in den Flüssen und die Abschaltung der Kraftwerke ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, wo sich die Auswirkungen nun auf die Allgemeinheit niederschlagen. 

Mal sehen wie andere Ketten auf die erhöhten Strompreise reagieren, der Handel mit Kühlketten und den verlängerten Öffnungszeiten, wo nach 20Uhr nur noch 3 Hanseln eine Milch und eine Butter kaufen; die Wasserversorger mit zig Pumpen, die den Wasserdruck aufrecht halten oder die Pumpen der Abwasserentsorgung etc. 

Wenn der Kühlschrank leer bleibt, die Sch***** aus dem Klo läuft und zur Körperpflege nur noch ( wenn überhaupt) kaltes Wasser kommt, dann wird der Hans nicht mehr jammern, sondern handeln.


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

takan schrieb:


> ein illegaler invasionskrieg im irak? am amerikanische bodentruppen in syrien?


Bitte aber nicht das World Trade Center vergessen, danke.


czk666 schrieb:


> Heißt für mich mehr steam Deck und seltener und kürzer duschen.


Der Akku von "der Gerät" braucht aber auch Strom, wenn auch weniger. Und seltener duschen ist ungünstig, sonst duftet man im Schritt nicht mehr so gut. 

Bevor du 2 Minuten weniger duschen solltest, frag dich mal ob das unsere lieben Politiker tun. Mitnichten. Denen da oben geht's viel zu gut - Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


----------



## T-MAXX (19. August 2022)

Tja, die 7% Mwst sind doch ein Witz, wenn die Preise ständig steigen.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Tja, die 7% Mwst sind doch ein Witz, wenn die Preise ständig steigen.


Das Preise steigen ist aber grundsätzlich normal, da man praktisch immer eine Inflation hat. Deswegen kostet eine Kugel Eis heute auch nicht mehr umgerechnet 10 Pfennig


----------



## Francober (19. August 2022)

OField schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht mal Witze mit Humor nehmen, insbesondere wenn sie mit einem Smiley so gekennzeichnet sind
> 
> Außerdem wird sich jemand mit 500€ im Monat wohl kaum eine Highend Karte leisten können


Ich kann vieles mit Humor nehmen und meine Antwort auf die Aussage war auch nicht mein voller Ernst, aber auch bei so einem Budget kann man sparen für ne "große" Karte 
Bei den Preisen wie sich der Markt so entwickelt möcht ich mal gerne wissen wo das noch alles hinführen soll.....Die Hersteller scheint das irgendwie nicht sonderlich zu interessieren und bauen irgendwelche Energiemonster anstatt mal ein Vorbild zu sein und sich nachhaltig zu orientieren


----------



## Snowhack (19. August 2022)

meine aktueller Abschlag = 80€*12 Monate = 960€ 

180€ Grundpreis 
Restzahlung 780€ / 1800kW = 0.43€  kW

Bis 43 Cent für die kW/h wurde ich nichts bemerken da ich seit Jahren schon immer deutlich mehr zahlen als wir  müsste. 

Aktueller Preis 21Cent ab 01.10 Erhöhung auf 31 Cent die kW/h. 

Also Reserve wäre noch da, und mal ehrlich wenn wir irgendwann mal 150€ mehr zahle muss für Strom am Ende des Jahres würden wir das eh nicht merken. 

Was übrigens 52 Cent der kW/h entspricht bei unserem Verbrauch.


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2022)

Auch bei uns hat der Grundversorger den Preis für Neukunden schon länger deutlich erhöht (afaik von 27 Cent auf aktuell 44 Cent für 100% Strom aus Wasserkraft, andere Tarife gibt es [vom Grundversorger] übrigens nicht), es gibt jetzt allerdings gar keine (richtigen) Verträge mehr.

Bisher lief ein Vertrag hier 12 Monate, entsprechend lange war auch der Preis fix (weshalb ich noch keine Erhöhung bekommen habe). Jetzt allerdings liegt die "*Vertragslaufzeit*" bei *14 Tage*n. Sprich, der Versorger kann alle 14 Tage die Preise anpassen.

Neukunden, was übrigens auch Bestandskunden sind die einfach nur mal hier im Ort umziehen, haben also gar keine Sicherheit mehr für zumindest 1 Jahr, sondern müssen jetzt alle 14 Tage bangen, dass der Preis schon wieder erhöht wird.

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wird der Versorger demnächst meinen bisherigen Vertrag zum Ende 2022 kündigen, und mir ab 2023 auch nur noch so ein 14-Tage-Ding anbieten? Dürfte er das überhaupt? Vermutlich ja. Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, zum einen auf die Preise ab 01/2023, und wie es dann vertraglich weiter geht. 


OField schrieb:


> Geringverdienergeschwätz








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Czxs9d1lnGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja



Ja, beide Vertragsparteien dürfen natürlich fristgericht von ihrem Kündigungsrecht gebrauch machen. Ebenso kann dir der Anbieter mit seiner Kündgung natürlich ein neues Angebot unterbreiten (oder halt vorab über die potenzielle Kündigung informieren, wenn du nicht in einen anderen Vertrag wechseln willst).


----------



## sonny1606 (19. August 2022)

Dann wird es Zeit zum Sparen. 
- Im Winter sind in Vorkehrungen Einkaufsstrassen auch bei minus Temp immer die Türen offen als würde Heizen nix kosten
- In vielen Haushalten läuft der TV stundenlang, in jemand schaut oder nicht. 
- In vielen Haushalten sind oft viele Räume beleuchtet + beheizt, egal ob jemand im Raum ist
- wir können unseren Konsum und danit die Produktion  an vielen Luxusgütern  wie Autos, Klamotten, smartphones, Fleischmassen... einschränken ohne dass wir dadurch gleich leben wie Bettler. Wir haben ein Deutschland und in den reichen Industrieländern einfach zu viel von allem und können davon nur genug kriegen

In der Summe kann man super viel Strom, Gas, Öl,  Landflächen, Wasser einsparen und anders sinnvoller nutzen. Aber am Ende entscheidet doch nur die grenzenlose Gier des Menschem nach mehr von allem, kostes es was es wolle.


----------



## shaboo (19. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Neukunden, was übrigens auch Bestandskunden sind die einfach nur mal hier im Ort umziehen, haben also gar keine Sicherheit mehr für zumindest 1 Jahr, sondern müssen jetzt alle 14 Tage bangen, dass der Preis schon wieder erhöht wird.


Das ist natürlich extrem kundenfeindlich und der beste Grund für einen Anbieterwechsel (sofern es alternative Anbieter gibt).


INU.ID schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wird der Versorger demnächst meinen bisherigen Vertrag zum Ende 2022 kündigen, und mir ab 2023 auch nur noch so ein 14-Tage-Ding anbieten? Dürfte er das überhaupt? Vermutlich ja.


Klar darf er das, wenn dein Vertrag ganz normal endet. Ich bekam letztes Jahr von meinem Gasanbieter auch direkt eine Änderungskündigung statt einer einfachen Preiserhöhung.

Gibt es denn bei dir alternative Anbieter? Da würde ich dann gegebenenfalls hinwechseln und dabei auch einen (leicht) höheren Preis in Kauf nehmen, der aber dann zumindest eine Zeit lang garantiert ist.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich extrem kundenfeindlich und der beste Grund für einen Anbieterwechsel (sofern es alternative Anbieter gibt).


Schön gebrüllt Löwe, jedoch hast du dich aktuell mal auf dem Markt umgesehen? Wenn Anbieter überhaupt Neukunden aufnehmen, dann sind die Verträge dort nicht unbedingt besser.

Es ist hier nicht so, dass der Anbieter es aus böser Absicht macht sondern einfach weil sie durch die aktuelle Lage gezwungen sind.


----------



## czk666 (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Bitte aber nicht das World Trade Center vergessen, danke.
> 
> Der Akku von "der Gerät" braucht aber auch Strom, wenn auch weniger. Und seltener duschen ist ungünstig, sonst duftet man im Schritt nicht mehr so gut.
> 
> Bevor du 2 Minuten weniger duschen solltest, frag dich mal ob das unsere lieben Politiker tun. Mitnichten. Denen da oben geht's viel zu gut - Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


  Das Deck verbraucht einen Bruchteil von meinem PC. Die 10 Prozent reichsten verbrauchen 50 Prozent der Ressourcen. Ist mir schon klar. Aber ich muss halt trotzdem meinen Verbrauch senken.


----------



## GEChun (19. August 2022)

Ich dachte man hätte gesagt wir haben kein Strom Versorgungsproblem in Deutschland...

Warum die Preise jetzt steigen ist mir nach solchen Aussagen dann doch schleierhaft...


----------



## helleye (19. August 2022)

Prypjat_no1 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist ein Land! -und jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Der Norden stützt den Süden und der Süden den Norden.


Das würde besser gehen, wenn nicht Generationen von CSU-Amigos "Monstertrassen" und "die Verspargelung der Landschaft" verhindert hätten. Das einzige was sich schnell in den Wind der Wählergunst dreht ist die aktuelle Meinung des MP. Rückgrat oder gar einen Plan gibt es in der bayrischen Politik nicht mehr. Immer nur Stammtisch- / Bierzeltgeschwätz. Lösungen und Ideen: Schuld sind immer die Anderen. So wird das nix


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich dachte man hätte gesagt wir haben kein Strom Versorgungsproblem in Deutschland...


Natürlich hat man das gesagt. Was meinste was los gewesen wäre wenn man was anderes gesagt hätte. 

Generell kann man Aussagen, deren Gegenteil zu üblen Verwerfungen führen würde ignorieren wenn sie von offizieller Seite kommen. Wir haben kein Stromproblem, wir haben kein Energieproblem, wir haben auch nur son bisschen Inflation die demnächst wieder auf die gewünschten 2% sinkt usw. - uns gehts super! Wirklich!!
Die ganzen Beruhigungspillen werden in allem nöglichen Themen seit Jahrzehnten wenn nicht Jahrhunderten verabreicht und es funktioniert in der breiten Masse tatsächlich immer noch.


----------



## huenni87 (19. August 2022)

Manche Preise die hier genannt werden sind schon echt günstig.

Als Neukunde hat man aktuell die Brille auf. Das macht keinen Spaß. Aber mein Vertrag wurde jetzt zum August auf 39ct angehoben. Und ich habe nach wie vor einen vergleichsweise günstigen Vertrag hier in der Region. Habs mal ausgerechnet, ist eine Erhöhung um 27%.

Der Stromversorger hat aber schon angekündigt, dass es zum Ende des Jahres weitere Erhöhungen geben wird.

Natürlich mit Sonderkündigungsrecht. Aber was bringt es. Jetzt zu kündigen und wo anders zu unterschreiben bringt halt nix.


----------



## theGucky (19. August 2022)

Ich lese immer Strom sparen...aber in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten haben wir schon angefangen alles umzustellen.
Da gibt es nicht mehr viel zum Strom sparen.
Gasheizung ist neu. Kühlschränke/Küche sind neu, LEDs statt Birnen.
Wie stellt sich der Staat das eigentlich vor?


GEChun schrieb:


> Ich dachte man hätte gesagt wir haben kein Strom Versorgungsproblem in Deutschland...
> 
> Warum die Preise jetzt steigen ist mir nach solchen Aussagen dann doch schleierhaft...


Haben wir auch nicht, wir verkaufen sogar Strom ins Ausland und dort ist unser Strom billiger.
Bei uns gibt es zu viele steuerliche und sonstige Abgaben, die andere Länder nicht haben.
Natürlich machen auch die Versorger Reibach, genauso wie die Spritanbieter.


----------



## Liwindo (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ganzen Beruhigungspillen werden in allem nöglichen Themen seit Jahrzehnten wenn nicht Jahrhunderten verabreicht und es funktioniert in der breiten Masse tatsächlich immer noch.


Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen in das System zu vertrauen, da es ihn sonst auf Individualverantwortung zurückwerfen würde. Und die meisten Menschen sind in diesem Bereich faul und nehmen lieber die bequeme Lüge als die Wahrheit, die zusätzliche Aufwände verursacht und vertraute Wahrheiten in Frage stellt.


----------



## Berserkervmax (19. August 2022)

18kw Solar auf dem Dach...

Mir egal....
Je mehr der Strom kostet desto mehr sollte jeder über sowas nachdenken....


----------



## restX3 (19. August 2022)

Wie der Amy schon sagte, Deutschland hat die dümmste Energiepolitik der Welt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Gerade Energieversorgung ist nun wirklich ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, bei dem man als allerletztes einzelne Bundesländer gegeneinander ausspielen sollte. Ohne ausreichende Stromversorgung könnten sich BW und BY ihr BIP in die Haare schmieren und alleine NRW produziert mehr Strom als BW und BY zusammen. Ansonsten ist auch in Bayern längst nicht alles Gold, was glänzt:



Ja es ist ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, da wir dank unserer Bundesregierung und den Grünen die dümmste Energiepolitik der Welt haben.









						Opinion | World’s Dumbest Energy Policy
					

After giving up nuclear power, Germany now wants to abandon coal.




					www.wsj.com
				




Ansonsten ist es ziemlich Unsinn den du schreibst, da gerade auch im Süden einige AKWs gelaufen sind, die man uns ja abgestellt hat... Von daher hätte der Süden kein Problem sich mit Energie selber zu versorgen, man müsste nur die AKWs wieder in Betrieb nehmen.




Prypjat_no1 schrieb:


> Dich hat man nicht nur glatt_rasiert, sondern wohl auch gepudert.
> Wie kann man nur so einen Blödsinn von sich lassen?
> Denkst Du wirklich das BW und Bayern die Besten Bundesländer sind und der Rest von Deutschland nur dank dieser beiden Bundesländer bestehen kann?
> Deutschland ist ein Land! -und jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Der Norden stützt den Süden und der Süden den Norden.



Das mit dem Unsinn habe ich mich bei deinem Post auch gefragt.
Länderfinanzausgleich ist dir ein Begriff? Und kleiner Spoiler die Kohle kommt nicht aus dem Norden.
BW ist das einzige Bundesland, welches jedes Jahr über den Länderfinanzausgleich die restlichen Bundesländer mitfinanziert hat. Aktuell zahlt Bayern jedes Jahr am meisten, da die Grünen das Bundesland ziemlich runterwirtschaften, aber dennoch kommt die wirtschaftliche Power Deutschlands halt aus dem Süden. Das ist halt einfach ein Fakt auch wenn es manchen vielleicht nicht schmeckt.



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> 18kw Solar auf dem Dach...
> 
> Mir egal....
> Je mehr der Strom kostet desto mehr sollte jeder über sowas nachdenken....



Lohnt sich halt auch nur, wenn du über entsprechende Speicher verfügst, damit du im Winter wirklich autark bist!
Weil die Effizienz halt nur bei mageren 11% liegt.


----------



## shaboo (19. August 2022)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Schön gebrüllt Löwe, jedoch hast du dich aktuell mal auf dem Markt umgesehen? Wenn Anbieter überhaupt Neukunden aufnehmen, dann sind die Verträge dort nicht unbedingt besser.
> 
> Es ist hier nicht so, dass der Anbieter es aus böser Absicht macht sondern einfach weil sie durch die aktuelle Lage gezwungen sind.


Das ist mir schon klar. Natürlich geht es dabei um keine tollen Verträge, sondern im Zweifel nur um das geringste Übel. Aber selbst wenn es beispielsweise nur die Wahl gibt zwischen 40 Cent, die jederzeit gekündigt werden können, oder 50 Cent, die dann aber immerhin zwei Jahre garantiert werden, sind das eigene Entscheidungsspielräume, die genutzt werden können und sollten. Klar, wer derzeit wirklich auf genau einen Versorger angewiesen ist und keinerlei Alternativen hat, der ist dem ausgeliefert und hat nichts zu wählen und auch nichts zu entscheiden ...


----------



## schmiefel (19. August 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Die Veursacherin von all dem, die 16 Jahre lang vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk hochgejubelte Angela Merkel, wird es mit ihrer üppigen Pension kaum merken. Sollte im Winter unsere Energieversorgung wirklich zusammenbrechen, werden die Verursacher hoffentlich auf Hartz-4-Niveau runtergekürzt.


hier verwechselt auch wieder jemand erfolgreich Ursache und Wirkung:

Ursache: 16 Jahre, also 4 Wahlperioden, hat die Wahl souveräner Bürgerinnen & Bürger dieser Republik dazu geführt, dass die immer gleiche Haupt-Partei mit ihrem Personal maßgeblich dieses Land leiten konnte.

Wirkung: u.a. erst Verlängerung und dann angesichts Fukushima hektisch betriebener Ausstieg aus AKW verbunden mit einer an den Interessen v.a. der Industrie und der großen Energieerzeuger ausgerichteten Pseudo-Energiewende, die kombiniert mit 16x je Bundesland zusätzlich individueller Bremspolitik eine substantielle und nachhaltige Umstellung der Energieversorgung auf zukunftsfähige Systeme verpeilt hat (man könnte auchsagen absichtlich sabottiert hat); daneben wurde dank zielgerichteter Lobby-Arbeit auch noch die im Sektor entsprechender Energie-Anlagen mehr als erfolgreich einst agierende Solartechnik- und Windkraftindustrie hierzulande gründlich zerstört - über entsprechende neue Geschäftsfelder freut sich v.a. mittlerweile wieder China.

Trennung:
Damit wird der o.g. Ursache entsprechend wohl ein nicht geringer Teil der wahren Verursacher dieser ganzen Misere (aka das Wahlvolk mit seiner souveränen Mehrheitsentscheidung) entsprechend die wirtschaftlichen Folgen ausbaden.

Also: vllt. weniger einfach auf DIE Politik schimpfen, sondern vllt. mal Augen, Ohren und v.a. Verstand einschalten bei der nächsten Wahlentscheidung - Wahlprogramme studieren und Fragen an die zur Wahl sich Stellenden richten hilft dabei ungemein? Und wenn die "Jüngeren" hierzulande meinen, sie würden durch die Boomer und ihre Elterngeneration abgezockt, dann sollte vllt. mal der direkte Austausch mit genau diesen Anverwandten gepflegt werden - das erreicht ggf. mehr, als sich auf Straßen zu kleben oder an Bäume zu ketten. Oder wenn demnächst wieder irgendeine BI meint gegen Windkraft, Solarfelder oder auch nur ne Nord-Süd-Stromtrasse auf den Putz hauen zu müssen, um den eigenen Schrebergarten vor Unbill zu bewahren, vllt. mal selbst den Arsch aus dem Sessel bekommen und öffentlichkeitswirksam die Gegenmeinung kundtun... 

Ansonsten: bzgl. Strompreis, seine Entwicklung und warum es sich richtig gut rechnet, bei teurem und schwer verfügbarem Gas dieses noch für Strom zu verheizen, empfehle ich mal nach dem Prinzip von "Merit Order" im Stromsektor zu googlen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2022)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Der Aufruf Kohlekräftwerke schnell ans Netz zu bekommen wirkt in der heutigen Klimasituation so etwas von irreal. Regen gabs hier seit einer Woche nicht mehr und soll es auch nächste Woche nicht geben



Wir leben in einer Welt, in der einer der größten Gasproduzenten der Welt einen Großteil seiner Produktion abfackelt und gleichzeitig die Bedienung bestehender Lieferverträge verweigert. Das kann schon mal surreal anmuten, ja. Aber auf Verbraucherseite und bei der heimischen Produktion wird es mehr als nur ein paar Monate dauern, die Versäumnisse und Fehler der letzten 20-30 Jahre auszubügeln.




takan schrieb:


> seht ihr das positive nicht?? kryptos machen nun absolut keinen sinn mehr, hey, grafikkartenpreise können nur noch sinken und der bedarf richtet sich an die historische zielgruppe, an uns gamer. nun darf china nicht in taiwan einfallen und alles ist gut.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, die einzige kleine Freude zu drücken: Viele große Mining-Ländern kaufen jetzt verramschte Energieträger aus Russland ein, werden also eher sinkende Preise und damit Rentabilitätsschwellen für Miner haben. Auch geben wohl wieder mehr Leute Geld für Tokens aus als in den letzten Monaten.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von französischen Kernkraftwerken, nicht von deutschen, die sind in Ordnung. Es ist die Frage, ob man dort die belgische Philosophie "solange die Dinger nicht explodieren ist alles egal, Hauptsache billiger Strom" übernimmt. Die Belgier wollen ja zwei Reaktoren noch weiter betreiben und der Rest wird vermutlich auch noch folgen (eventuell schalten sie auch einen Reaktor ab).
> 
> Witzige Ironie: die Belgier verlängern indirekt die Laufzeiten ihrer Kernkraftwerke, damit wird unsere sehr sicheren herunter fahren können. Das ist schon ein echt lustiges Oxymoron.
> 
> Die Kohlekraftwerke werden im Winter wohl keine Probleme haben. Der trockene Kühlturm wird wohl bald Konjunktur haben.



Ich glaube, jede Nation sieht ihre Kernkraftwerke als die sichersten an. Ist auch irgendwie naheliegend, dass die niemand bewusst unsicher baut. Aber perfekt ist keine Anlage und wenn den Profit jemand anders eintreibt, fällt es leicht, nur die Nachteile und Risiken zu betrachten. Die Deutschen beschweren sich über Risse in belgischen Reaktoren, bekommen es aber selbst nicht einmal hin die richtigen Dübel zu verwenden. Den Franzosen wird jahrelang gedroht, sie sollen ihre Reaktoren wegen Überalterung herunterfahren, aber jetzt werden längere Laufzeiten ohne Bedingungen für deutsche Reaktoren gefordert, deren 10-jährige Sicherheitsüberprüfung schon um 30 Prozent überzogen wurde. Nachdem, was man teilweise hört, wohl teils ohne Chance auf Neuerteilung, denn bei der letzten Prüfung war eben vieles noch nicht vorgeschrieben, dass von Kraftwerksbetreibern bis Fukushima als verzichtbar galt und dessen Nachrüstung man sich im Falle "baldiger Abschaltung" wohl teils weiterhin gespart hat. Technisch kann ich sowas nicht beurteilen. Ich teste zwar Wärmequellen mit ähnlicher Energiedichte, aber anderen Abmessungen und vor allem aus anderen Materialien. 

Allerdings gibt es viele historische Beispiele dafür, dass "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen" besser zu "sparen" passt als zu "Sicherheit um jeden Preis" passt. Wenn ich mir die Liste von Problemen in Biblis oder Krümmel durchsehe, dann stehen die deutschen KKW-Betreiber auch nicht als große Ausnahme von dieser Regel da. Und die Hersteller selbst bezeichnen heute (nur) Reaktoren wie Olkiluoto 3 oder Flamanville 3 als sicher, in die aber ungleich mehr Know-How und Budget geflossen ist als in die bestehenden deutschen Anlagen – und trotzdem finden Kritiker auch dort viel zu meckern. Ob sie damit recht haben wie beim laut Erbauer und Betreiber ebenfalls "sicheren" Fukushima? Ich will es lieber nicht herausfinden.


----------



## fipS09 (19. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es beispielsweise nur die Wahl gibt zwischen 40 Cent, die jederzeit gekündigt werden können, oder 50 Cent, die dann aber immerhin zwei Jahre garantiert werden, sind das eigene Entscheidungsspielräume, die genutzt werden können und sollten.



Da ich Ende letzten Jahres die Erfahrung mit Immergrün (in dem Fall Gas) machen durfte: Mit den Preisgarantien kann man sich den hintern abwischen wenn man nicht das Geld/ die Zeit hat zu klagen. Und selbst wenn, wer weiß ob der Anbieter bis dahin bereits Insolvent ist.


----------



## shaboo (19. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, da wir dank unserer Bundesregierung und den Grünen die dümmste Energiepolitik der Welt haben.


Unsere Energiepolitik ist aber nicht in den letzten 12 Monaten vom Himmel gefallen, und mit den Regierungen, die es in den 16 Jahren davor versäumt haben, nötige Korrekturen vorzunehmen, haben nun ausgerechnet die Grünen mal genau gar nichts zu tun.

Es geht mir dabei jetzt auch gar nicht darum, speziell die Grünen zu verteidigen, aber vielleicht können wir uns den Parteienwahlkampf an dieser Stelle einfach mal schenken, und uns darauf einigen, dass sich erstens in der Vergangenheit bei diesem Thema absolut keine Partei mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, und dass es zweitens wir als Wähler waren, die (zumindest mehrheitlich) genau diese Parteien demokratisch dazu legitimiert haben, genau so zu handeln? Auch wenn Verschwörungsreichsbürger etwas anderes behaupten, leben wir hier weder in einer Autokratie noch in einer Diktatur, und da steht es vielleicht auch uns als Wählern gut zu Gesicht, in einer solchen Situation mal das eigene Denken und Handeln zu hinterfragen, statt alles immer nur auf ach so inkompetente Politiker zu schieben. Ich fange da auch gerne bei mir an, und muss zugeben, dass ich Warnungen vor der Abhängigkeit vom russischen Gas viel zu lange viel zu wenig ernst genommen - und natürlich selber auch lange Jahre vom günstigen Russengas profitiert - habe. Dass ich dafür jetzt zur Kasse gebeten werde, ist einerseits doof, andererseits aber auch nicht völlig unverdient oder ungerecht.


----------



## takan (19. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, die einzige kleine Freude zu drücken: Viele große Mining-Ländern kaufen jetzt verramschte Energieträger aus Russland ein, werden also eher sinkende Preise und damit Rentabilitätsschwellen für Miner haben. Auch geben wohl wieder mehr Leute Geld für Tokens aus als in den letzten Monaten.


die verhökern das wenn zum spotmarket-preis, also wenn du neuer kunde bist, wenn man vorher kein langfristigen liefervertrag ausgehandelt hatte, ist man halt an marktpreis gebunden. gazprom ist doch nicht ganz so bescheuert seine energieträger für alte preise rauszuschleudern. immerhin kaufen wir ja das russische gas zu spotmarktpreisen über anderen länder. 
und tokens? ich dachte nft's sind nun endlich geschichte und es spricht sich rum das es die größte geldverbrennungsanlage der geschichte ist.


----------



## DasPaul (19. August 2022)

Strom sparen ist unausweichlich......

Dummerweise hat ca. 1/3 der Haushalte kein Potential mehr um Strom zu sparen, das gleiche beim Gas.

Ich bin schon auf den Winter gespannt. Wenn es in der Bude ohnehin kalt ist, dann kann man ja auch draußen Spaziergänge machen.

Uns steht eine "interessante" Zeit bevor.


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Bevor du 2 Minuten weniger duschen solltest, frag dich mal ob das unsere lieben Politiker tun. Mitnichten. Denen da oben geht's viel zu gut - Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


Richtig, die sollten mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, unsere sogenannten VOLKS-Vertreter. Wie immer, wer in solchen Positionen einmal Macht/Geld inne gehabt hat, gibt diese so schnell nicht wieder her.

In ihrer Blase wird das Volk und seine Sorgen ganz schnell "vergessen"...

Gruß


----------



## Willforce (19. August 2022)

Dafür das der Strom auch teurer wird ist schon komisch, dass in den Windparks die hälfte der Windräder still stehen?!?!
"Vermutlich kommt der Wind aus Russland? Den dürfen wir nicht verwenden.."


----------



## Lowpinger (19. August 2022)

egal wieviel Strom man spart

ich: man freut sich das man xy kWh eingespart hat

stromanbieter: kein problem, wir erhöhen einfach den Grundpreis und den kWh Preis

auch ich: hab weniger verbraucht und muss trotzdem das Gleiche oder mehr zahlen


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. August 2022)

Hoffentlich wird’s RICHTIG teuer.

Dann reduziert mein 25 Jähriger, übergewichtiger Harz-4 Nachbar vielleicht endlich mal seine Videospielzeit von täglich 17 Stunden auf 5 Stunden…..

Es ist unerträglich……von Nachmittag 13 Uhr an bis früh morgens 5:00 zocken, Streamen  und kommentieren bei offenem Fenster bei der Hitze  - er brüllt die ganze Nachbarschaft zusammen - man bekommt kaum noch Schlaf.
Und wenn ich ohne Schlaf auf Arbeit gehe, geht er ins Bett…….

Ich Ertrags mal noch 2 Tage, danach meld ich den als sozialschmarotzer beim Amt…..seine alte ist jetzt auch mit eingezogen vor 2 Monaten und die kassieren doppelt.

Für jeden Tag essen bestellen reicht die Kohle bei ihnen auch…—-was ein Assi leben - und ich finanzier das als Steuerzahler mit.


----------



## Celinna (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein Stromvertrag ist beim Grundversorger und 31 Jahre alt. Schätze mal das geht als Bestandskunde durch - jetzt sind die Konditionen da halt sehr viel besser als die der freien Anbieter wo Bekannte mich ständig komisch angekuckt haben weil ich halt nicht jedes Jahr den Anbieter gewechselt hab nur um 50 Euro zu sparen. Die, die das machten zahlen jetzt an die 50 cent. Der genau gleiche Vertrag den ich habe kostet als Neukunde aktuell 46 cent.



naja ich hab immer den Strom gewechselt von 2015-2021, den von 2021 weiterlaufen lassen der ist nämlich seit Januar automatisch um 1 Jahr verlängert worden und hab grad super Konditionen 20,xxCent zumindest noch bis Januar23, hoffe dann wirds nicht zu arg ^^ Hoffe die erhöhen auch nur um 25% oder so


----------



## ceramicx (19. August 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird’s RICHTIG teuer.
> 
> Dann reduziert mein 25 Jähriger, übergewichtiger Harz-4 Nachbar vielleicht endlich mal seine Videospielzeit von täglich 17 Stunden auf 5 Stunden…..
> 
> ...



Vote for Preis für den deutschesten Kommentar *Facepalm* 

Mal ehrlich geh doch einfach mal locker rüber und bitte freundlich um mehr Ruhe nachts anstatt hier zu fordern dass alle 82 Millionen Bundesbürger leiden sollen weil du deinen Nachbar nicht leiden kannst


----------



## Ripcord (19. August 2022)

Lebe seit vielen Jahren am gleichen Ort ich sehe wie immer mehr Autos den Staßenrand zuparken. Teilweise ist da kein Platz mehr für ein weiteres Fahrzeug. Vor 20 Jahren parke nie ein Auto auf der Straße, da haben die vorhandenen Stellplätze ausgereicht von denen heute sogar mehr vorhanden sind.

Zug, Bus & Bahn sind übrigends gar nicht weit entfernt.

Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was erwartet werden sollte. Anscheinend ist die Grenze des Zumutbaren in Deutschland noch weit entfernt. Die Armen trifft es mal wieder besonders und die die gut vom Verdienten leben können brauchen sich noch nicht großartig einschränken.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (19. August 2022)

Weimarer Republik, ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2022)

takan schrieb:


> die verhökern das wenn zum spotmarket-preis, also wenn du neuer kunde bist, wenn man vorher kein langfristigen liefervertrag ausgehandelt hatte, ist man halt an marktpreis gebunden. gazprom ist doch nicht ganz so bescheuert seine energieträger für alte preise rauszuschleudern. immerhin kaufen wir ja das russische gas zu spotmarktpreisen über anderen länder.
> und tokens? ich dachte nft's sind nun endlich geschichte und es spricht sich rum das es die größte geldverbrennungsanlage der geschichte ist.



Wie schon gegenüber Shutterfly angemerkt: Russland verbrennt seine Ressourcen im Moment lieber, als sie meistbietend zu verkaufen. Kunden werden wenn dann nach politischen Kriterien ausgewählt und China, Kasachstan, Iran und Co sind dabei in einer sehr starken Verhandlungsposition. Schließlich weiß jeder, dass die Pipelines und Tanker, die Russland zur Verfügung stehen, nicht annähernd zum Abtransport der produzierten Mengen ausreichen und somit jeder weitere Liter Transportkapazität, der wegen zu hoher Preise nicht verkauft werden kann, ein Totalverlust ist. Verglichen mit der Situation vor einem Jahr, als diese Kunden nachrangig zum reicheren Europa beliefert wurden, muss Russland dort jetzt also mit besseren Preisen locken, um so viel wie möglich abzusetzen.

Diese politische Preisgestaltung geht Berichten zu Folge soweit, dass Bahrein, gemessen an seiner Größe eigentlich eine ausgeprägte Erdagas-Export-Nation, derzeit russisches Billig-Erdgas für den Eigenbedarf importiert, um die eigene Förderung zu 100 Prozent teuer an die EU verkaufen zu können. Da ist es kein großer Schritt mehr, bei vorhandenen Kraftwerken noch etwas mehr Billig-Gas zu verstromen und zusätzlich an Cryptos mitzuverdienen, falls die wieder jemand kaufen solte.

"Tokens" war übrigens allgemein gemeint, sowohl non-fungible als auch fungible.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2022)

OMG, 25% .......... ich liege aktuell bei 34 Cent/KW/h, das wären denn 43 Cent/KW/h.
Wo soll das noch enden ......... 
Definitiv bei *keiner *neuen PC-Technik + andere neu Anschaffung.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (19. August 2022)

Und ich hab nen Durchlauferhitzer fürs Warmwasser 
Hab jetzt schon ne Stromrechnung jenseits von Gut und Böse…
Am besten wäre wohl umziehen…


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (19. August 2022)

Klima werden wir nicht mehr retten können. Deutschland geht in die Gesichtsbücher ein als warnendes Beispiel der Energiewende. 
Kapitel 1: Vom Industrieland zum Failstate unter grüner Regierung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Unsere Energiepolitik ist aber nicht in den letzten 12 Monaten vom Himmel gefallen, und mit den Regierungen, die es in den 16 Jahren davor versäumt haben, nötige Korrekturen vorzunehmen, haben nun ausgerechnet die Grünen mal genau gar nichts zu tun.



Ich weiß nicht ob du die letzten Jahre geschlafen hast, aber was du schreibst ist totaler Unsinn. Denn genau den Mist haben wir den Grünen zu verdanken! Die sind nämlich in den Länderparlamenten vertreten und neben darüber massiv Einfluss, auch schon zur Zeit als AM noch Kanzlerin war oder was glaubst du wieso diese so viele Grüne Politik gemacht hat? Sie sah sich gezwungen um an der Macht zu bleiben... 
Auch jetzt stellen sie sich quer, wenn es um die Laufzeitverlängerung der letzten AKWs geht, sollen die Bürger halt den höheren Strompreis zahlen...
Der AKW Ausstieg nach Fukushima lag zum größten Teil daran, dass in Bawü Landtagswahlen anstanden und die CDU dort nicht verlieren wollte! Ergo würde es die Grünen Scharlatane nicht geben, hätten wir auch eine ganz andere Energiepolitik.
Und der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk mit seiner Grünenlobhudigung über die ganzen letzten Jahre ist hier auch nicht ganz unschuldig....



shaboo schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei jetzt auch gar nicht darum, speziell die Grünen zu verteidigen



Wieso tust du es dann? Man kann ruhig mal den schuldigen der Misere nennen...



shaboo schrieb:


> Auch wenn Verschwörungsreichsbürger etwas anderes behaupten, leben wir hier weder in einer Autokratie noch in einer Diktatur, und da steht es vielleicht auch uns als Wählern gut zu Gesicht, in einer solchen Situation mal das eigene Denken und Handeln zu hinterfragen, statt alles immer nur auf ach so inkompetente Politiker zu schieben.



Ach jetzt bin ich auch noch Reichsbürger, was als nächstes Kuckucksclanmitglied? Langsam wirds hier schon grotesk...
Aber ja wir leben in einem Land wo Wahlen rückgängig gemacht werden müssen, da das Ergebnis nicht das gewünschte war. Sollte sich vielleicht jeder mal so seine Gedanken machen, ob es hier nicht Richtung Bananenrepublik geht...

Der Wirtschaftsminister ein Kinderbuchautor, der nicht weiß was die Bafin macht oder das die Pendlerpauschale unabhängig von der Art des Verkehrsmittel ist.
Eine Völkerballexpertin als Außenministerin, die es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmt.
Einen Bundeskanzler der sich gerne mal an wichtige Dinge nicht erinnern kann.
Die Häkelomi die die Bundeswehrhelis lieber für Familienausflüge nutzt.
Und man kann gerade so weitermachen mit den ganzen Spezialisten, aber ja wenn man sich so einige Kommentare hier durchliest, so hat jedes Land die Regierung, die es verdient.



shaboo schrieb:


> Ich fange da auch gerne bei mir an, und muss zugeben, dass ich Warnungen vor der Abhängigkeit vom russischen Gas viel zu lange viel zu wenig ernst genommen - und natürlich selber auch lange Jahre vom günstigen Russengas profitiert - habe. Dass ich dafür jetzt zur Kasse gebeten werde, ist einerseits doof, andererseits aber auch nicht völlig unverdient oder ungerecht.



Ich finde so Leuten wie dir sollte man den doppelten Preis in Rechnung stellen. Zu behaupten die hohen Preise wären nicht unverdient oder ungerecht, weil uns dies die inkompetenteste Regierung aller Zeiten eingebrockt hat ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Und ja man könnte einfach weiter russisches Gas beziehen, hat man doch bei den Amis und ihren Kriegen auch gemacht. Nur meint man hier ja auf einem hohen Ross zu sitzen (vor allem moralisch), dass man sich mit den ganzen Sanktionen selber am meisten schadet spielt dabei keine Rolle, zahlt ja alles der Bürger.
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass man sich damit auch die komplette Industrie zerschießen kann? Wenn die Industrie kein Gas mehr hat dann ist Schicht im Schacht... Und die Arbeitsplätze werden dann auch nicht mehr zurückkommen, ich frag mich wirklich was sich hier so mancher denkt.

Aber ja schießt euch ins Knie und wundert euch dann wieso ihr nicht mehr richtig laufen könnt, genau mein Humor!


----------



## schmiefel (19. August 2022)

Willforce schrieb:


> Dafür das der Strom auch teurer wird ist schon komisch, dass in den Windparks die hälfte der Windräder still stehen?!?!


Wie schon oben erwähnt: zu diesem Phänomen mal nach dem "Merit Order" Modell bei der Strompreisermittlung hierzulande googlen. Da vielfach die Betreiber der Gaskraftwerke auch viele andere und v.a. deutlich preiswertere Energieträger zur Stromerzeugung einsetzen, rechnet es sich danach extrem zur Deckung des Strombedarfs an der Spitze auch Gaskraftwerke noch laufen lassen zu "müssen".


----------



## Bloodrock (19. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du die letzten Jahre geschlafen hast, aber was du schreibst ist totaler Unsinn. Denn genau den Mist haben wir den Grünen zu verdanken! Die sind nämlich in den Länderparlamenten vertreten und neben darüber massiv Einfluss, auch schon zur Zeit als AM noch Kanzlerin war oder was glaubst du wieso diese so viele Grüne Politik gemacht hat? Sie sah sich gezwungen um an der Macht zu bleiben...
> Auch jetzt stellen sie sich quer, wenn es um die Laufzeitverlängerung der letzten AKWs geht, sollen die Bürger halt den höheren Strompreis zahlen...
> Der AKW Ausstieg nach Fukushima lag zum größten Teil daran, dass in Bawü Landtagswahlen anstanden und die CDU dort nicht verlieren wollte! Ergo würde es die Grünen Scharlatane nicht geben, hätten wir auch eine ganz andere Energiepolitik.
> Und der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk mit seiner Grünenlobhudigung über die ganzen letzten Jahre ist hier auch nicht ganz unschuldig....
> ...


Nein du bist nur jemand der Feindbilder braucht weil er aus seiner Komfortzone raus muss und laberst halt den Senf aus einer Telegramgruppe nach. Schuld sind die Linken, die Grünen, Merkelbüttel bla bla bla Volksfahrräder.


Aber das Kernproblem zu benennen: Kapitalismus und Überbevölkerung. Darauf kommt keiner.

Stattdessen glaubt man halt das E Autos viel günstiger werden durch Strom, als Benziner ^^. Hat man beim Diesel ja auch geglaubt das sich das amortisiert und brav seine 50% Aufpreis bezahlt, weil "man fährt ja auch fast 12000km im Jahr, da lohnt sich das". Muss immer fies grinsen wenn ich den Dieselpreis sehe und meinen Nachbarn der statt mit dem A4 Quattro Diesel, jetzt mit dem Moped seiner Tochter zur Arbeit juckeln muss, weil er sich die Kiste dank auf Kante genähtem Kredit bei Nullzins und Dieselpreis nicht mehr leisten kann, wenn er wenigstens ein Wochenende im Jahr sein geleastes Wohnmobil spazieren fahren will^^


Wir lösen diese Probleme nicht. Die Welt braucht Erneuerung. Und damit meine ich: Weniger Menschen. Wird nicht passieren. Genießt das Leben bis 2050. Wenns so lange dauert bis einer wegen Ressourcenmangel und Umverteilung durchklatscht und aufn Knopf drückt.


----------



## Manner1a (19. August 2022)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht meinen Tarif zu nennen, bei den Zahlen die ihr so raushaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flensburg eXtra klingt eher nach einer Biersorte!

Davon abgesehen: Ja, beim Grundversorger bleiben ist eine prima Idee, wenn man nicht richtig Lust hat, sich ins Thema reinzulesen, um dann später sich daran wehzutun. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie die Leute ihre Stromkosten drücken können. 10 Tage Bevorratungsfrist ignorieren und Kühlschrank ausstellen, weil man sowieso so lange durchhält? Im Straßenverkehr etwas Kleineres fahren? 10cm³ Roller ergeben technisch leider keinen Sinn. Trotz aller Krisen steckt im Notebook hier eine 3050 ohne Ti drin, sie schlägt sich wacker in der Leistungsaufnahme gegen die iGPUs von AMD und Intel. Danke für´s Teilen. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, wie die Leute ihre Stromkosten drücken können.


Ohne größere Lebensumstellungen? Gar nicht.

Denn diejenigen, die das können und sich über sowas Gedanken machen die haben alles Wesentliche dahingehend schon lange gemacht (weils günstiger ist ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen effizient mit Energie umzugehen) und diejenigen die keine Ahnung davon haben können es jetzt genauso wenig wie vor 10 Jahren.

Ich habe alles was Strom verbraucht bereits optimiert. Temperaturen und Laufzeiten von Kühlgeräten, Steckerleisten bei Geräten mit hohem Idleverbrauch, optimierte Hardware/Undervoltung, reduzierte Bildhelligkeiten bei TFTs und TV, Eco-Modes wo immer möglich, sogar die Stärke meines WLAN-Funks ist so dimensioniert dass sie grade ausreichend ist und nicht unnötig bis zum Nachbarn strahlt. Ich habe Arbeitsabläufe beispielsweise beim Kochen so angepasst dass ich Energie bestmöglich ausnutze, etwa kein heißes Wasser wegschütten muss. Über all das denke ich bei allem was ich tue grundsätzlich nach und rechne auch gelegentlich damit rum um das Optimum zu finden - einfach weil ich Physik und Mathe mag. Bedeutet ohne Einschränkungen (etwa den Zweitkühlschrank im Keller, der natürlich im kühlsten Raum des Gebäudes steht um Energie zu sparen, abschalten) ist mein Einsparpotential gleich Null.
Aber: All diese Dinge haben den Stromverbrauch dieses Hauses um etwa 1000 kWh pro Jahr gesenkt (der Vorbesitzer hatte sich darum null Gedanken gemacht) - die Sparpotentiale wenn die Leute die sich nie damit beschäftigt haben mal damit anfangen würden wären also ziemlich enorm.


----------



## bulli007 (19. August 2022)

Die Strompreise steigen und wenn jemand Solarstrom verkauft bekommt er immer noch das was vorher bezahlt worden ist vor allem wenn aktuell eine Solaranlage Installiert wird. Wenn die 20 Jahre um sind dann sieht es noch schlechter für den Solarstromverkauf aus, da es keine Verträge oder Pläne gibt diesen danach abzunehmen und falls doch nur deutlich günstiger als auf dem Spotmarkt. Die Großen wollen einfach nicht das die kleinen ihren Anteil davon bekommen und sollen ihren Strom möglichst an sie verschenken. 
Ich darf noch nicht mal ein Kabel zum Nachbarn legen um diesen legal billigeren Strom zu verkaufen.......ja so funktioniert die Energiewende......


----------



## NForcer (19. August 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Nein du bist nur jemand der Feindbilder braucht weil er aus seiner Komfortzone raus muss und laberst halt den Senf aus einer Telegramgruppe nach. Schuld sind die Linken, die Grünen, Merkelbüttel bla bla bla Volksfahrräder.
> 
> 
> Aber das Kernproblem zu benennen: Kapitalismus und Überbevölkerung. Darauf kommt keiner.
> ...


Was für ein Quatsch.

Die Erde ist zwar überbevölkert, aber das hat hier nichts mit dem Strom zu tun. Und Schuld ist nun mal von Beginn an der Atomausstieg und der nicht stattfindende Netzausbau.

Hätte man noch alle AKW's am Netz und immer in das Netz invenstiert, wäre hier das GAS, was für die Stromproduktion mit verantwortlich ist und die Kosten explodieren läßt (und mit NordStream 2 die Lösung so einfach wäre), kaum für die Stromproduktion noch relevant.

Niemand braucht diese Wende, die keiner mehr bezahlen kann, denn somit macht man sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht komplett kaputt. Wer so einen Stuß von sich gibt, ist nicht besser wie die IQ losen Grünen, die lieber alles in die Steinzeit zurück katapultieren würden anstatt andere Wege zu gehen. Und die Wählerschaft beweist wunderbar, wie dumm diese auch in dieser Hinsicht ist.

Wenn Leute, wie Du, gern am liebsten 5 € pro kWh Strom zahlen wollen, bitte, dann nur zu, andere aber können es nicht und wollen es auch nicht und ist absolut nicht umsetzbar. Allein der logische VERSTAND, den viele aber nicht besitzen, sagt einem das das Gehalt nun mal nicht proportional mit ansteigt (außer bei Poltikern und anderen Beamten, die sich gern mal viele Tausende Euro mehr genehmigen, während die Bevölkerung auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht) und eben alles regelrecht unbezahlbar macht. 

Wer so etwas favorisiert ist boshaft, krank und unfassbar dumm


----------



## lenne0815 (19. August 2022)

Hab mir 14kWp solar aufs Dach geknallt plus batterie, wenns stimmt was ausm Kaffeesatz zu lesen is reicht das sogar im Winter.


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> egal wieviel Strom man spart
> 
> ich: man freut sich das man xy kWh eingespart hat
> 
> ...


Endlich spricht es mal wer aus, wie es ist!

Ich denk mir genau dasselbe. Wieviel Geräte hab ich die letzten Jahre gewechselt, damit ich ja AA und A+++ habe bei Waschmaschine, Fernseher, Geschirrspüler und co. Lampen alle ausgewechselt auf LED usw. Natürlich konnte man sparen, aber man merkt nix, weil die Erhöhungen der Preise den eingesparten Verbrauch auffressen.


----------



## schmiefel (19. August 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Hätte man noch alle AKW's am Netz und immer in das Netz invenstiert, wäre hier das GAS, was für die Stromproduktion mit verantwortlich ist und die Kosten explodieren läßt (und mit NordStream 2 die Lösung so einfach wäre), kaum für die Stromproduktion noch relevant.


Doch wären sie, weil s. "Merit Order" damit der Preis automatisch für jedes preiswertere Angebot im Strommix auf den des teuersten nötigen Angebots (= aktuell Gaspreis) angehoben wird.

Davon ab ist in der Bilanz der Gesamtkosten die Kernenergie, die mit Abstand teuerste zur Stromproduktion. Es werden nur nicht unerhebliche Kostenanteile dabei schon immer vom Preis abgekoppelt durch die Allgemeinheit erbracht.

Wäre dann zudem noch die weiterhin ungelöste Frage nach dem Endlager ... Aber da träumen die Apostel der Atomwirtschaft ja von irgendwas wie Atomenergie 4.0, die das Endlager lösen soll ... Voodoo-Technik u. -Physik für Naive at its best. 

Davon ab: ob jetzt kaum oder gar kein Gas durch NS1 oder NS2 kommt ist völlig egal - Hauptsache Putins Spaltpilze haben nen weiteren Hirnfurz in die Deutsche Angst-Debatte abgelassen. 

Nehmt einfach zur Kenntnis: Deutschland und die gesamte industrialisierte sog. 1. Welt hat seit >50 Jahren auf extrem hohem Ross und Kosten anderer bzgl. Ressourcen- und v.a. Energienutzung gelebt und jetzt kommen langsam die Rechnungen. Wer da nicht mitmachen will, sollte sich besser ne Insel weit weg suchen und von dem Leben, was dort vom Baum fällt und angespült wird ... genug Plastikmüll für das bekannte Zivilisationswohlgefühl wird zudem frei Haus dort ankommen.

Ansonsten: statt Neid-Debatten gegen die Schwächsten der Gesellschaft zu führen, täte es besser, sich Mal Gedanken zu machen, warum weiterhin nur eine ganz kleine Schicht hierzulande fette Kriegs- und Krisengewinne einfahren soll und den Wohlstandskuchen zudem zunehmend nur unter sich aufteilt und der große Rest sich nicht nur mit den Krümeln begnügen darf, sondern auch noch deren vermeintliche Verluste dabei wohlfeil sozialisiert werden.


----------



## Manner1a (19. August 2022)

@Incredible Alk : Dankesehr dafür. Man tut was man kann. 
Die ganz harten Hacks gehen dann in Richtung keinen Fernseher haben und Rohkost eher im Bereich Fleisch anzusiedeln statt bei Pflanzen, was das Kochen auch noch überflüssig macht und eine weitere Temperaturänderung entfällt. 1 Mann Sauna statt öffentlich was zu machen, da würde die Familie nicht mitmachen. Ich komme immer noch voran, aber deutlich langsamer als ursprünglich erwartet. Gerade überlege ich, ob eine behauptete erhöhte Störanfälligkeit bei 50ccm Maschinen es wert sind im Vergleich zu 125´ern. Echte 3L Autos gibt´s als Kei-Cars in Japan...ansonsten wird wohl mehr Blut fließen als Wasser im Rhein. Es nervt einfach zu sehen, wie die Leute sich ständig neue Geschäftsmodelle ausdenken müssen, wenn doch einfach nur ganz bestimmte Zustände hier verschwinden müssen. Egal, keine Details hier, auch nerven die Strompreise mich wenig wegen der Optimierungen, aber andere trifft es viel zu hart.


----------



## C_17 (19. August 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich Ertrags mal noch 2 Tage,


Dann Klingel doch mal bei Ihm und versuche ihm die Situation zu erklären. Er solle die Fenster bitte, wenn noch aktiv, nachts mal schließen. 

Wenn nichts nutzt, Polizei rufen, ab 22 Uhr ist Nachtruhe.


HorstDetlfefHolzkopf schrieb:


> Kapitel 1: Vom Industrieland zum Failstate unter grüner Regierung.


Nicht nur die Grünen, auch die Vorgängerregierung aus SPD und der CDU mit der gottgleichen Merkel haben da mitgewirkt.


Manner1a schrieb:


> Flensburg eXtra klingt eher nach einer Biersorte!
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Ja, beim Grundversorger bleiben ist eine prima Idee, wenn man nicht richtig Lust hat, sich ins Thema reinzulesen, um dann später sich daran wehzutun.


Sag mal wieso sprichst du den Grundversorger an? Falls du denkst das Flensburg mein Grundversorger ist, liegst aber falsch. Ich wohne mal gar nicht im Norden, trotzdem kannst du dort einen Stromanbieter wählen. 

Oder hab ich dich hier falsch verstanden?


----------



## IronAngel (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber: All diese Dinge haben den Stromverbrauch dieses Hauses um etwa 1000 kWh pro Jahr gesenkt (der Vorbesitzer hatte sich darum null Gedanken gemacht) - die Sparpotentiale wenn die Leute die sich nie damit beschäftigt haben mal damit anfangen würden wären also ziemlich enorm.


Joah man kann jede Menge Strom sparen, bzw die Energie besser nutzen. Ich bin damit nun auch durch. Ergebniss ist bis jetzt ganz ok. Obwohl hier noch ältere Groß Geräte stehen. Die werden aber erst nach und nach ersetzt. Ich konnte jetzt schon knapp 500 KW im Jahr einsparen. 

Das meiste kann man aber mit puren Verzicht sparen. Mal ein Buch lesen und nicht zocken oder TV schauen.Das ist aber nur ein Tropfen auf den Heißen Stein, solange nicht die Mehrheit der Leute so denkt.


----------



## robbe (19. August 2022)

Ich kann mich aktuell nicht beschweren. Im April wurde nach Jahren von 25 auf 27 Cent angehoben und dann im Juli wieder auf jetzt 23 Cent gesenkt.  Neukunden hingegen müssen schon 37 Cent berappen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (19. August 2022)

Es ist halt wie beim Autofahren..

Ja man kann einiges an Energie/Treibstoff sparen.. 
Geräte/Lampen gegen sparsamere tauschen... Alles an Standby via leiste vom Netz trennen ect. Dein Verhalten ändern.
Keine Frage..

Aber irgendwann biste an dem Punkt da musst du verbrauchen..
Kühlschrank, Gefrierschrank, Warmwasser, Beleuchtung... Kochen..
(Bei dem Wetter.... in der Dachgeschoss Wohnung...
 lass ich mir den Ventilator nicht nehmen)

Ist das gleiche wie mit dem Auto.. ich kann sparsam fahren und mir jedesmal überlegen ob eine Strecke nötig ist..
Fahren muss ich pro Tag trotzdem meine 70km zur Arbeit und zurück.


Deutschland hat seine grüne Energiewende komplett auf Russisches Gas aufgebaut..
Da weder Wind noch Solar grundlastfähig sind hat man im gleichen Maße Gaskraftwerke gebaut und diese Grün gelabelt. Und somit effektiv den Strompreis an den Gaspreis gekoppelt.

Und nun stehen wir vor diesen Scherbenhaufen..


----------



## latiose88 (19. August 2022)

jo das wird sich meine mutter ab freuen,wenn sie später noch weniger Geld haben wird als jemals zu vor.Ich habe schon die Spannung meiner Ryzen 9 5950x gedrosselt.Nun braucht dieser maximal 120 Watt unter last und im Idle braucht diese auch weniger Strom.Und kühler wird die CPU auch noch dazu.
Beim Zocken habe ich dann die FPS limitert auch wenn die mehr FPS schafft auf eine gewisse Zahl herunter.Mehr kann ich wohl auch nicht mehr machen.Irgendwann schaffe ich halt auch nicht mehr einzusparen.Da hilft nur noch ganz ausgeschaltet zu lassen. Finde ich schade das Stromsparen nur begrenzt möglich ist.Zuvor habe ich das sparsamste Mainboard,so wenig Ram wie Möglich sowie auch so wenig Beleuchtung wie nötig in verwendung gehabt.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. August 2022)

Gefühlt 1 Million Windräder und Offshore Parks im Lande und bei uns wird der Strom teurer. Das ist wie in die Hosen schei$en und das Hemd zu wechseln!


----------



## ssj3rd (19. August 2022)

Werde dieses Jahr zum Grundversorger wechseln, dass erste mal in bestimmt 20 Jahren. Ansonsten habe ich immer über Verivox etc gewechselt. 

Aber bei 27 Cent kann ich nicht nein sagen, bin aktuell bei 23 Cent, diese Erhöhung verkrafte ich schon. 
Meine zukünftige 4090 wird auch ordentlich ziehen. Strom sparen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht angesagt, verdiene genug um mir meiner Hobbys zu finanzieren.


----------



## Ares-06 (19. August 2022)

Bei den Preisen die hier geschrieben werden bin ich froh nicht in Deutschland zu wohnen  
Neupreise (wenn ich's nicht falsch verstanden habe..:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür ziehen mir die Läden hier das Geld aus der Tasche (Danke Schweiz )


----------



## sesharim (19. August 2022)

grade heute post von den stadtwerken bekommen ... von 24,17 cent auf 33,52 cent pro kwh... bei  aktuell 3032 kwh im jahr sind das dann 84 € im Monat wenn mich nich alles täuscht.... als alternative wurde mir der ököstrom tarif von denen empfohlen für 182 € im Monat ...LOL


----------



## Decrypter (19. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Nein, können sie nicht. Wenn dir vertragsgemäß eine Preisgarantie zugesichert wurde, ist das Vertragsbruch und die sind schadensersatzpflichtig, d.h. du schließt woanders einen neuen Vetrag mit Preisgarantie ab und machst die Differenz entsprechend geltend. In der Regel wird das sogar halbwegs anstandslos gezahlt, weil die Rechtslage glasklar ist.


Das gilt aber nur unter normalen Bedingungen. Ruft die Bundesnetzagentur jedoch die 3 Stufe des Energiestandsplans aus, können die Versorger trotz eigentlicher Preisgarantie die Preise entsprechend nach oben anpassen. In dem Fall ist eine Preisgarantie überhaupt nichts mehr wert.

Mal sehen, wohin hier die Reise gehen wird. Derzeit sind es noch 30,8 Cent pro KWh. Ich rechne jedoch in den nächsten Wochen mit Erhöhungen auf über 40 Cent. Die ersten Versorger haben hier die Preise schon in diese Richtung für die Bestanskunden angepaßt. Wechseln ist eh sinnlos, da nahezu alle Anbieter entweder keine Neukunden mehr annehmen, oder potentielle Neukunden durch absurd hohe Neukundentarife gleich gesagt bekommen, das man sie nicht will.


----------



## Stefan_96 (19. August 2022)

Bin zum Glück bei (noch) 24,51 Cent pro kWh. Die Frage ist nur noch wie lange das so bleibt. 

Glückerweise sind meine Dauer Hauptverbraucher im Haushalt alle auf modernstem Stand.

Ich fürchte jedoch, es kommen schwere(re) Zeiten auf viele Menschen zu. Spätestens ab Januar 23, wenn die Gasversorgung im Worstcase Fall stark eingeschränkt sein wird.

Dies vernehme ich aus meinem Umfeld (hohe Position bei einem großen Energieversorger). Die Notfallpläne zur Abschaltung von weitreichenden Bereichen werden "heiß" diskutiert und aufgestellt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht gerade klein, das diese mindestens in Teilen genutzt werden müssen.

Ob man will oder nicht: man sollte möglichst viele Potenziale nutzen und so viel als geht Energie sparen.


----------



## floppyexe (19. August 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Die Veursacherin von all dem, die 16 Jahre lang vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk hochgejubelte Angela Merkel, wird es mit ihrer üppigen Pension kaum merken.


Ist sie nicht. Es ist die aktuelle deutsche Regierung mit ihrer ständigen Demutsbezeugung gegenüber Möchtegernweltpolizei Amerika. Nur deswegen zahlen wir solch Strom- und Gaspreise. Wir werden uns hier in Deutschland noch richtig in den Allerwertesten beißen.


----------



## JackTheHero (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein Stromvertrag ist beim Grundversorger und 31 Jahre alt. Schätze mal das geht als Bestandskunde durch - jetzt sind die Konditionen da halt sehr viel besser als die der freien Anbieter wo Bekannte mich ständig komisch angekuckt haben weil ich halt nicht jedes Jahr den Anbieter gewechselt hab nur um 50 Euro zu sparen. Die, die das machten zahlen jetzt an die 50 cent. Der genau gleiche Vertrag den ich habe kostet als Neukunde aktuell 46 cent.



Ich hab auch nicht jedes Mal Strom gewechselt. Ich bin jetzt bei meinem Ökostrom Anbieter seit ca 15+ Jahren. Strom is bei mir aber auch nun von 24 auf 38 Cent hoch. Stromabrechnung hab ich die Tage bekommen und sogar noch 40 Euro Gutschrift bekommen. Kein Kühlschrank mehr, das alleine hat 300-400 Kwh gespart im Jahr. Stromsteckdosen abends abschalten wenn man schlafen geht. Strom wird teurer, ja, aber viel teurer is das Gas für die Heizung und Warmwasser. Das kostet mich nun im Monat mal eben 100 euro mehr die der vermieter nun will. Und ich musste schon 340 euro nachzahlen fürs letzte Jahr..


----------



## Arzila (19. August 2022)

Wenn ich die preise hier so sehe bin ich ja mit meinen 24cent echt günstig dran und das bei Eon 


Arbeitspreis20,36 ct/kWh24,22 ct/kWh

@JackTheHero

Echt so knapp bei dir das du wegen 400kwh ca. 13euro im monat  auf ein kühlschrank verzichtest? Ohne würde ich ja mehr essen weg werfen und am ende mehr zahlen weil ich ständig neues kaufen müsste ;D


----------



## Snowhack (19. August 2022)

Ein hoch auf die PV-Besitzer und  Hochvolt   Akku für die Selbstversorgung 

wird eigentlich auch die Vergütung der Einspeisung erhöht, vom Netzbetreiber an den Privatkunden  ?

Aktuell liegt die Rückvergütung bei kann 7,69 Cent der kW, ziemlich preiswert eingekauft würde ich sagen im Verhältnis.


----------



## Naras (19. August 2022)

Anfang des Jahres kam schon eine Erhöhung von 33 auf 36 Cent, Verträge für Neukunden fangen aktuell bei 60 Cent an, ich bin ja mal gespannt, für mich wird es dank Durchlauferhitzer durchaus eine Alternative nicht mehr zu Hause sondern bei McFit zu Duschen.


----------



## Arzila (19. August 2022)

Naras schrieb:


> Anfang des Jahres kam schon eine Erhöhung von 33 auf 36 Cent, Verträge für Neukunden fangen aktuell bei 60 Cent an, ich bin ja mal gespannt, für mich wird es dank Durchlauferhitzer durchaus eine Alternative nicht mehr zu Hause sondern bei McFit zu Duschen.


Mcfit wird sicher bald die preise auch erhöhen wenn dann mehr leute da duschen


----------



## Blackfirehawk (19. August 2022)

Die Inflation hat gerade erst angefangen..

Die Preisrunden zwischen Erzeugern und den Discountern kommen erst noch..
 und da werden diese Energiekosten noch richtig reinschlagen


----------



## latiose88 (19. August 2022)

hm kein Kühlschrank mehr,wo tust du denn in Zukunft die Joghurts oder was auch immer du kaufen tust denn nun hin?
Das ist irgendwie unrealistisch.Das Essen hält doch in der Wärme nicht so lange durch.Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne Kühlschrank denn leben will.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

schmiefel schrieb:


> Doch wären sie, weil s. "Merit Order" damit der Preis automatisch für jedes preiswertere Angebot im Strommix auf den des teuersten nötigen Angebots (= aktuell Gaspreis) angehoben wird.
> 
> Davon ab ist in der Bilanz der Gesamtkosten die Kernenergie, die mit Abstand teuerste zur Stromproduktion. Es werden nur nicht unerhebliche Kostenanteile dabei schon immer vom Preis abgekoppelt durch die Allgemeinheit erbracht.
> 
> ...


Sicherlich wäre es nicht die effizienteste Art aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit und was man von den Bürgern ab verlangt, nämlich nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen, ein Grad zu sparen und statt der Dusche einem Waschlappen zu benutzen, das kann man auch von der Politik verlangen und Atomstrom wäre ein Beitrag um die Krise ein wenig zu entschärfen, sicherlich nicht der Größte aber es wäre einer. Aber das wird aus ideologischen Gründen nicht gewollt und da kann man wirklich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, bei der aktuellen Lage.

MfG


----------



## Blackfirehawk (19. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> hm kein Kühlschrank mehr,wo tust du denn in Zukunft die Joghurts oder was auch immer du kaufen tust denn nun hin?
> Das ist irgendwie unrealistisch.Das Essen hält doch in der Wärme nicht so lange durch.Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne Kühlschrank denn leben will.


Wenn du direkt neben dem Supermarkt wohnst der von 7-22 Uhr auf hat.. kann man sich das schon überlegen.. gibt auch genug Lebensmittel die ohne Kühlung mehrere Tage haltbar sind..

Brot, Marmelade, Nudeln, Eier, Speck,
Kartoffeln, Reis, Konserven

den Rest holt man sich halt frisch von nebenan aus der kühlteke und verarbeitet ihn am gleichen Tag


Natürlich kann man auch sein Essverhalten Mal überdenken..
Muss ständig der Backofen/Fritteuse laufen?
 Kann ich mehrere Sachen nicht vielleicht in einen Topf machen?


Müssen Sonntags zum Frühstück Brötchen aufgebacken werden oder tut es vielleicht auch Toastbrot oder ne normale Scheibe Brot.


Ist jetzt nicht meine Lebensart und ich wüsste nicht ob mich das glücklich machen würde.. (eher nicht so den ich mag richtiges gekochtes essen)
 aber es ist durchaus machbar da etwas zu sparen..

Das problem ist eher das man irgendwann nur noch paranoid sich überlegt was das doch alles kostet.. und daran dann geistig zu Grunde geht. 
Leben will man schließlich auch wenn man schon den ganzen Tag Malochen ist


----------



## ssj3rd (19. August 2022)

Habe ein paar Friseure und Einzelhandelskafleute im Bekanntenkreis, die Sanktionen haben diese Leute quasi an den Rand der Verzweiflung getrieben . 

Und davon gibt’s Millionen im Land , ist es das tatsächlich Wert? Unser eigenes Volk so zu knechten und in die Armenhäuser zu bringen? Das muss doch irgendwann wieder aufhören…


----------



## Tekkla (19. August 2022)

Amortalist schrieb:


> Die gesamte Regierung muss hinter Gitter.  Und am Besten all die, die sie gewählt haben. Allen voran, die Grünenwähler. Wie weit wollen die Verbrecher noch gehen? Wo soll das Enden? Das alles ist nur noch zum Kotzen.


Jesus Christus ist das erbärmlich. Anstatt sich mal eher bei denen zu bedanken, die uns sehenden Auges zu erpressbaren Opfern gemacht haben, namentlich Schröder und Merkel und all die ach so tollen Russlandversteher in allen Parteien von den Linken bis zu AfD, lieber auf den Überbringern der miesen Nachrichten rum hacken und dann in den Knast stecken. Das ist so doitsch. Doitscher geht es kaum noch.  



floppyexe schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht.


Erst Schröder und dann Merkel. Beide haben uns in die Abhängigkeit zu Russland getrieben, was die nun massiv ausnutzen, um einen erbärmlich laufenden Angriffskrieg zu führen.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Es ist die aktuelle deutsche Regierung mit ihrer ständigen Demutsbezeugung gegenüber Möchtegernweltpolizei Amerika. Nur deswegen zahlen wir solch Strom- und Gaspreise.


Dir scheint die Tragweite der russischen Aggression nicht bewusst zu sein. Die Ukraine ist nur ein Anfang, so war es von den Kremlingen gedacht, aber danke der "Demutsbezeugung" kommen die Russen nicht über die Ukrainer hinaus.

Die Preise für Energie haben jedenfalls erst einmal nichts mit akuten Mangellagen zu tun. Da ist so viel krasse Spekulation drin. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass trotz der vertragswidrigen Drosselung der russischen Gaslieferungen keiner von uns sich wirklich einschränken muss, gleichzeitig die Gasspeicher schneller als in den Vorjahren gefüllt werden und wir obendrein mit Gas Strom für die Nachbarn mit derzeit nicht gut  kühlbaren AKWs produzieren, während Energiekonzerne teils aberwitzige Milliardengewinne einfahren?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich finde so Leuten wie dir sollte man den doppelten Preis in Rechnung stellen. Zu behaupten die hohen Preise wären nicht unverdient oder ungerecht, weil uns dies die inkompetenteste Regierung aller Zeiten eingebrockt hat ist schon ein starkes Stück.


Er hat doch recht damit.

Und das mit der Kompetenz von jemandem, der mit AKWs um die Ecke kommt, wo gerade die Franzosen uns just in den letzten Wochen und Monaten vormachen wie toll es doch ist fast nur mit AKWs zu verstromen...

Das war 2018, und es wird immer häufiger dazu kommen. Kannst ja mal versuchen ein AKW mit kaum bzw. ohne Wasser in einem Fluss zu kühlen. Viel Spass!









						Hitzewelle - AKW Grohnde geht vom Netz - Weser zu warm
					

Die Betreiber von Atomkraftwerken nutzen Flusswasser, um ihre Anlagen zu kühlen. Das geht aber nur, solange die Flüsse nicht zu warm werden. Durch die Hitzewelle musste die E.ON-Tochter Preussenelektra das Kraftwerk Grohnde in Niedersachsen vom Netz nehmen - ein Schaden in Millionenhöhe.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## elpsychodiablo (20. August 2022)

Fakt ist der Gaspreis ist auf dem selben Level wie letztes Jahr den wir einkaufen, zahlen aber überall drauf.
Dann hast ein Cum Ex oder Cumcum Ex Kanzler der nur in seine Taschen arbeitet und jetzt schau dir die Preise an, deshalb haben ja die Energiekonzerne bereits Rekord gewinne, die haben noch nie soviel verdient wie jetzt.

Das hat nix mit dem Russen zu tun, das hat was mit der aktuellen Regierung zu tun.


----------



## Manner1a (20. August 2022)

@C_17 - Diese 2 Worte haben mich einfach getriggert. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## SilentHunter (20. August 2022)

*Deshalb lohnt es sich schon jetzt, über Maßnahmen zum Stromsparen nachzudenken. Eine hilfreiche Handreichung bietet unsere aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe, in der wir uns in einem Stromspar-Special dem Thema Undervolting widmen.*

Bei den Preissteigerungsraten ist UV in allen Ehren noch nicht mal der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Vor zwei bis drei Jahren habe ich erstmals damit angefangen die größten Stromschleudern meiner Altgeräte auszumustern oder zu ersetzen. Da muste logischerweise teilweise zum Verkaufserlös zwar auch etwas in neue Gerätschaften investiert werden machte in der Endabrechnung aber lockere 20€ pro Monat weniger für Stromkosten.

Seit dem ich mittlerweile so ziemlich alles auf LED Beleuchtung umgestellt habe ist deren Sparpotenzial ebenfalls tatsächlich spürbar. Da kamen im letzten Jahr nochmal ein paar € weniger in der Jahresendabrechnung zusammen.

Leider ist der ganze Aufwand durch die abartigen Preiserhöhungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre gleich wieder ad absurdum geführt worden. Denn trotz aller Einsparungen bin ich mittlerweile bei den Kosten wieder da wo ich angefangen habe und das trotz massig weniger an KW/h aufs Jahr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2022)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Bei den Preissteigerungsraten ist UV in allen Ehren noch nicht mal der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


Kommt drauf an welches System dz hast und wie du undervoltest. Ne RTX3090 kannste mit 20% Leistungsverlust mit 150W weniger betreiben. Das können wenn man viel spielt dreistellige kWh monatlich weniger sein.


----------



## Rhetoteles (20. August 2022)

Wieso spricht hier eigentlich keiner aus, dass wir die umliegenden Ländern mit unserem Strompreis subventionieren? Rein für Deutschland müsste der Preis nicht so hoch sein, aber wir beliefern ja alle Länder um uns herum, weswegen wir dann das Gas verfeuern.
Richtig lächerlich was da abgeliefert wird.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

Es wird mal Zeit,
die grenzenlose Gier an den Börsen zu zähmen.

Dieses "Angebot- und Nachfragegefasel- regelt- den- Preis" funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr.
Was will die Welt erreichen?
Klimaneutral bis 2040? 
Die Klimaerwärmung auf 1,5 Grad begrenzen ...?

Sry,
so wird das nicht funktionieren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2022)

@ alle die hier herum heulen...
Ich kann ja verstehen das es aktuell wirklich alles etwas zuviel ist, aber heulen bringt nichts! Wenn man merkt das es knapp wird muß man sich halt schlau machen, wo hilfe her kommen könnte. Das internet ist doch nun weisgott voll mit informationen.
So sollte man auch prüfen, ob man hilfen beantragen kann... (im link mehr dazu)








						Finanzexperte Tenhagen zu den Gaspreisen | MDR.DE
					

Deutlich steigende Gas- und Strompreise – wie soll man das bezahlen? MDR-Sachsenspiegel-Moderator Andreas F. Rook im Interview mit Hermann-Josef Tenhagen, dem Chefredakteur von Finanz-Tipp.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was will die Welt erreichen?
> Klimaneutral bis 2040?
> Die Klimaerwärmung auf 1,5 Grad begrenzen ...?
> 
> ...


Das wird sowieso nicht funktionieren (selbst wenn die gesamte westliche Welt durch ein Wunder ab heute CO2 neutral würde würden es mehr als +2 Grad werden), nur sind wir noch im "wir wollen die Welt retten" Modus in Deutschland während der Rest der Welt weitgehend schon im "wir müssen uns auf die Konsequenzen vorbereiten" Modus ankommt.

Die Energiekrise die wir jetzt haben dürfte Deutschland da aber im Mindset etwas beschleunigen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

Jo,
jetzt geht es nur noch darum richtig den Reibach zu machen ...
... Kohle scheffeln und noch 20 Jahre abfeiern ....
... nach mir kommt ja die Sintflut.

Mit zunehmender Weltbevölkerung  wird auch die Ressoucennachfrage steigen,
dabei ist fraglich, 
ob das ökologisch nachhaltig überhaupt geht.

Jetzt gibt es ja nur Krisen,
diese dürften sich in nächster Zeit noch verschärfen.

Für die Zukunft sehe ich ein düsteres Bild,
sehr düster ...


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

OField schrieb:


> Geringverdienergeschwätz


Unfall oder Krankheiten und schon sieht die Welt anders aus.
Kann jeden *jederzeit* passieren.
Das wünsche ich dir natürlich nicht. Aber man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen.

*Topic:* Vielleicht halten die steigenden Strompreise, dann den Großteil der Menschen, welche sich Elektroheizer für den Winter gekauft haben, vorm übertriebenen heizen ab. Hätte dann etwas positives und man bräuchte keinen Blackout befürchten. Aber wenn der Winter mild wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

Ich rechne damit,
das hier mal die Lichter ausgehen ...


----------



## ssj3rd (20. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ne RTX3090 kannste mit 20% Leistungsverlust mit 150W weniger betreiben. Das können wenn man viel spielt dreistellige kWh monatlich weniger sein.


Dann kann man sich gleich eine 3080 holen…


----------



## Cybnotic (20. August 2022)

Die Bundesregierung hat Angst das immer mehr Bürger auf Strom umsteigen und die mit ihren neuen Gasleifernanten verträgen  die ja um einiges Teurer sind als die alten Russenverträge und auf ihren Gas sitzen bleiben..  Komisch man sieht immer mehr ein   größeres Stromangebot nicht nur auf den  auf den Dächern  entstehen  und die  kommen mit ihren Börslichen künstlichen erhöhten Strompreisen daher  
Wann erkennen die  letzten Bürger das sie von der Regierung verarscht werden ?


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ alle die hier herum heulen...
> Ich kann ja verstehen das es aktuell wirklich alles etwas zuviel ist, aber heulen bringt nichts! Wenn man merkt das es knapp wird muß man sich halt schlau machen, wo hilfe her kommen könnte. Das internet ist doch nun weisgott voll mit informationen.
> So sollte man auch prüfen, ob man hilfen beantragen kann... (im link mehr dazu)
> 
> ...


Es ist viel zu vereinfacht dargestellt. Es gibt einen großen Teil der Mittelschicht, die sind alleinerziehend haben mehrere Kinder und liegen von der Einkommensgrenze über der Zuschussgrenze, was ist mit denen, Wie sollen die sich 4000 € Mehrkosten im Jahr alleine für das Gas leisten können, wo gibt es da Hilfe? Beim Wohngeld jedenfalls nicht...

MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (20. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit,
> das hier mal die Lichter ausgehen ...


Dann bleiben auch die Gasheizungen  kalt


----------



## Cybnotic (20. August 2022)

Die Bundesregierung hat Angst das immer mehr Bürger auf Strom umsteigen und die mit ihren neuen Gasleifernanten verträgen  die ja um einiges Teurer sind als die alten Russenverträge und auf ihren Gas sitzen bleiben..  Komisch man sieht immer mehr ein   größeres Stromangebot nicht nur auf den  auf den Dächern  entstehen  und die  kommen mit ihren Börslichen künstlichen erhöhten Strompreisen daher  
Wann erkennen die  letzten Bürger das sie von der Regierung verarscht werden ?


----------



## floppyexe (20. August 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Wieso spricht hier eigentlich keiner aus, dass wir die umliegenden Ländern mit unserem Strompreis subventionieren? Rein für Deutschland müsste der Preis nicht so hoch sein, aber wir beliefern ja alle Länder um uns herum, weswegen wir dann das Gas verfeuern.
> Richtig lächerlich was da abgeliefert wird.


Weil das nicht der öffentlichen Meinung entspricht.


----------



## Manner1a (20. August 2022)

Bevor ich jetzt mit RTL und Energiespartipps mit Robert Habeck antanze: Bei diesen Temperaturen lohnt es sich ja noch, irgendwie sauberes Wasser heranzuschaffen und es kalt zu belassen und mit was weiß ich löslichem Kaffee zu kombinieren. Es gibt schon genug Leute, die gar nichts ausgeben für Möbel oder Kleidung. Solche Dinge werden einfach unnötig unter diesen Umständen. Meine KwH Strom ist um 110% teurer geworden. In jedem Fall werden viele Leute durchkommen, selbst wenn sie keine Solaranlage nutzen oder ähnliche Technologien. Im augenblicklichen Zustand sind wir keine wirklich zuverlässigen Ansprechpartner für irgendjemanden bzw. selbst eine Supermacht.


----------



## C_17 (20. August 2022)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich gleich eine 3080 holen…


Die kannst du aber auch wieder UV. Hab ich auch. Unter Last verbrauch ich von 190W bis 230W von ursprünglichen 320W.


----------



## Lotto (20. August 2022)

Bezahle ab 1. Oktober 46 Cent, bisher sind es 38 Cent (wurde bereits Anfang des Jahres erhöht). Bin seit 15 Jahren bei den Stadtwerken, hab aber auch keinen Vertrag. Der Grund: es gab in all den Jahren einfach keinen der für mich von Vorteil gewesen wäre. Nachtstromtarif ist als Mieter sinnlos, Ökostromtarif war immer deutlich teurer, blieb dann genau ein Tarif von dreien über und der hat genausoviel gekostet wie die Grundversorgung (da Grundgebühren höher waren). Tjo jetzt ist es natürlich teurer in der Grundversorgung.
Aber man kann hier auch seit Anfang des Jahres schon keinerlei Verträge mehr abschließen, weder für Strom noch für Gas, bei keine einzigen Anbieter.
Im Brief der Stadtwerke stand, dass sie nach EU-Recht keine Unterscheidung zwischen Bestandskunden und Neukunden vornehmen dürfen. Tolle Wurst.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (20. August 2022)

Selbst verschuldete Krise schmerzt eben mehr als eine 2 Straßen weiter. Mitgehangen, mitgefangen. Geliefert wie bestellt. Wirst du von Idioten regiert, wirst du von Idioten regiert.

gestern so
Auch Krisengewinner wollen Gasumlage​Antragsteller sind... das "Handelsblatt" aber nun berichtet, sind vor allem ausländische Energieunternehmen, die auf der Liste stehen
ausländischen Energieunternehmen profitieren derzeit von den hohen Öl-, Gas- und Strompreisen. Sie haben im ersten Halbjahr ihren Gewinn zum Teil um bis zu 200 Prozent steigern können








						Auch Gewinner der Energiekrise wollen Gasumlage nutzen
					

Neben Uniper wollen bisher knapp ein Dutzend Energiefirmen die neue Gasumlage in Anspruch nehmen. Darunter sind offenbar auch Unternehmen, die Milliardengewinne machen. Brauchen sie die Umlage wirklich?




					www.tagesschau.de
				




EU genehmigt Milliardenhilfe für Firmen​








						Energiepreise: EU genehmigt Milliardenhilfe für Firmen
					

Deutschland darf energieintensive Unternehmen mit rund 27,5 Milliarden Euro unterstützen. Die EU-Kommission gab grünes Licht für eine entsprechende Beihilfe-Maßnahme. Doch die Hilfe ist an Bedingungen geknüpft.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Lotto (20. August 2022)

glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Naja wie immer darf der Süden Deutschlands für den Norden gleich mit aufkommen, klar wir steuern ja auch den größten Teil des BIP bei.



Das stimmt pauschal so nicht. Kumpel wohnt Raum Stuttgart und liegt knapp unter 30 Cent (nach der letzten Erhöhung). Es scheint halt zur Zeit sehr sehr stark vom regionalen Anbietern abzuhängen.


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welches System dz hast und wie du undervoltest. Ne RTX3090 kannste mit 20% Leistungsverlust mit 150W weniger betreiben. Das können wenn man viel spielt dreistellige kWh monatlich weniger sein.


Spielen ist nicht lebensnotwendig. Wenn es so kommt wie es scheint (das WANN ist die Gretchenfrage) wird jegliche Unterhaltung unser geringstes Problem sein... 

Gruß


----------



## Tekkla (20. August 2022)

Die aktuellen Preise sind einzig und alleine der Spekulation über das Unbekannte geschuldet. Ich schrieb es schon, dass es aktuell keinerlei Einschränkungen beim Strom gibt. Die Ware Strom (und auch Gas aka Wärme) werden lediglich sehr teuer Verkauft, und die produzierenden wie damit handelnden Wirtschaftsteile fahren satte Gewinne ein. Ein ganz gewichtiger Treiber dieser Sache ist mal wieder diese German Angst. Die Panikwelle, die uns vor zwei Jahren Klopapier für ein ganze Jahr kaufen lies. Mit Angst kann man nämlich richtig fett die aufgeschreckten Hühner dieses Landes ausnehmen. 

Sehen wir uns doch einfach mal die Fakten an:

Trotz weiterlaufender Verstromung von Gas zwecks Stabilisierung des europäischen Stromnetzes, weil die AKW der Nachbarländer teils nicht mehr über Flüsse gekühlt werden können oder die Schweiz ein Dürre-Wasserkraft-Problem hat, lagern wir weiter Gas für den Winter ein. Gleichzeitig beginnt endlich der Transformationsprozess weg von fossilen  Energieträgern in der Wirtschaft und bei uns an Fahrt zu gewinnen. 

Der einzige Knackpunkt ist dabei, dass wir Billigrusslandgasjunkies sind und diese Umstellung quasi unseren Entzug davon darstellt. Wenn man nun auf der Politik rumhacken will, dann sollte man das aber an die richtigen adressieren.  Die Preise sind aktuell jedenfalls so hoch, weil enorm spekuliert wird und gleichzeitig sehr viel an Energie über den Spottmarkt gekauft werden muss. 

Das wird alles eine gewisse Zeit dauern, aber dann werden wir wieder Lieferverträge mit langen Laufzeiten und entsprechend günstigeren Konditionen bekommen. Bis dahin scheint uns halt mal nicht dauerhaft die Sonne aus dem Arsch. Ist vielleicht auch mal ganz gut, um etwas Demut zu entwickeln.


----------



## Thunderburne (20. August 2022)

Unsere Ölheizung hat jetzt 35 Jahre runter  kann jeder Zeit  so weit sein das sie den Geist auf gibt Tendenz für Öl  auch weiter steigend !
Bin zur Zeit noch in der Glücklichen Lage alles umbauen zu können .
Geheizt wird ab neuem Jahr mit Klimaanlage unterstützt wird das ganze dann von einer PV Anlage mit 10.000 kw und eine 7,8 kw Akku so wie Notstrom .
Im Winter produziert man zwar nicht soviel Strom aber über das Jahr hinweg betrachtet kann man schon einen Großteil des Gesamten Verbrauch am Haus Reduzieren!

Mehr als gegen steuern und bewusster mit der Energie umgehen kann ich nicht !


----------



## migg (20. August 2022)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr zum Grundversorger wechseln, dass erste mal in bestimmt 20 Jahren. Ansonsten habe ich immer über Verivox etc gewechselt.
> 
> Aber bei 27 Cent kann ich nicht nein sagen, bin aktuell bei 23 Cent, diese Erhöhung verkrafte ich schon.
> Meine zukünftige 4090 wird auch ordentlich ziehen. Strom sparen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht angesagt, verdiene genug um mir meiner Hobbys zu finanzieren.


Na dann ist doch alles bestens so nen paar watt für de 4090 bei der geringen Preisteigerung ! Warum sich Da nur so viele Aufregen verstehe ich garnich...


migg schrieb:


> Na dann ist doch alles bestens so nen paar watt für de 4090 bei der geringen Preisteigerung ! Warum sich Da nur so viele Aufregen verstehe ich garnich...


----------



## Breaker_LK (20. August 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Wieso spricht hier eigentlich keiner aus, dass wir die umliegenden Ländern mit unserem Strompreis subventionieren? Rein für Deutschland müsste der Preis nicht so hoch sein, aber wir beliefern ja alle Länder um uns herum, weswegen wir dann das Gas verfeuern.
> Richtig lächerlich was da abgeliefert wird.


Richtig. Wir liefern aktuell Strom in andere Länder. Zum Beispiel Frankreich.  Nur ist es völlig normal. Frankreich hat aktuell ein Problem  mit den Atomkraftwerken von daher hilft Deutschland aus. Wir werden in Zukunft auch wieder auf Strom aus Frankreich angewiesen sein. 
Auch andere EU Länder unterstützen sich gegenseitig.


----------



## Lohnkrake (20. August 2022)

Habe grad 'nen Brief von Vattenfall erhalten:
Den Grundpreis haben sie mir um 0,71€ gesenkt, dann den Arbeitspreis um 3,xx Cent gesenkt weil irgendeine Umlage wegfällt.

Jedoch gleichzeitig den Arbeitspreis von nun 28,7 Cent auf 33,4 Cent/KWh erhöht. Echt weird.

Was mich nur suspekt macht ist, dass bald ein "intelligenter neuer Messzähler" installiert werden soll, der mir monatlich via Grundpreis angelastet wird.

Je nach Modell kann der baldige Grundpreis bei zwischen 7,49-8,90€ liegen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß, was den neuen Zähler so intelligent macht?

Grüße Krake


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. August 2022)

Lohnkrake schrieb:


> ... oder weiß, was den neuen Zähler so intelligent macht?


Da hilft dir die Verbraucherzentrale aus -> Smart Meter: Was Sie über die neuen Stromzähler wissen müssen!


----------



## h_tobi (20. August 2022)

Wir sind aktuell bei >98% Autarkie, die Stromcloud für den Winter ist bereits voll. 

Anscheinend haben wir bisher alles richtig gemacht 

Nächstes Jahr dann noch die WP, dann ist auch Schluss mit Heizöl.


----------



## SpoonRest_D (20. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 25%? Das soll jetzt nicht polemisch klingen aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit weit mehr gerechnet.
> Mein Strompreis liegt noch immer unter 30 cent, garantiert bis Jahresende.


Ich hatte auch einen "garantierten Stromtarif bis 06/23 .... .hatte ab Oktober garantieren die mir 10Cent mehr pro kWh.  Mit 35 Cent sterbe ich dann auch nicht. 
Muss ich mit Hand abwaschen dann ist der Verlußt wieder drin.


----------



## Terracresta (20. August 2022)

Ich will mal zu bedenken geben, je weniger man verbraucht, desto teurer wird die Kilowattstunde dank des Grundpreises.
Am Beispiel unseren Anbieters (Stadtwerke) kosten 1200 kWh 36,6 Cent pro kWh und 2400 kosten 32 Cent pro kWh, wenn man die Grundgebühr mit einbezieht und nicht nur die reinen Verbrauchspreise betrachtet. 3600 kWh würde einen kWh-Preis von 30,5 Cent bedeuten.
Der reine Kilowattstundenpreis ohne Berücksichtigung der Grundgebühr beträgt hierbei 27,83 Cent.

Wir sind auch durch die Extrempreise im letzten Winter ohne Preiserhöhungen durchgekommen. Der reine Verbrauchspreis 2014 bei lekker Strom lag bereits bei über 30 Cent und war ein Grund zum Wechseln, da sie sich weigerten uns die wesentlich niedrigeren Neukundenpreise  zu bieten. So aus Neugier mal die momentanen Preise bei denen angeschaut und selbst mit Neukundenpreisen wollen die für einen theoretischen Verbrauch von 2400 kWh 380 EUR mehr im Jahr also die Stadtwerke. O_o

Was mich bisschen nervt ist, dass seit der letzten Turnusablesung keine Zwischenablesung stattfand, obwohl das vor der Turnus im April monatlich durchgeführt wurde. Das macht es bisschen nervig, unseren monatlichen Verbrauch zu bestimmten, welchen wir senken wollte, da er über die Jahre immer mehr anstieg, nicht wegen den momentanen Problemen. Hatte da den Stand-by Verbrauch von Geräten gemessen und hierbei war aufgefallen, dass er relativ neue Monitor im Stand-by 15 Watt zieht, obwohl der laut Datenblatt bei 0,5W oder so liegen sollte. Jetzt ist der Schalter an der Steckdosenleiste aus...


----------



## bulli007 (20. August 2022)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir 14kWp solar aufs Dach geknallt plus batterie, wenns stimmt was ausm Kaffeesatz zu lesen is reicht das sogar im Winter.


Nope reicht nicht!
Ich muss Jährlich zwischen 400 bis 1000Kw nachkaufen, je nach dem wie schlecht und dunkel der Winter ist.
An manchen Tagen Produzierst du nicht mal den Grundverbrauch vom Haus wenn du nicht da bist und das mehrere Tage am Stück.  So groß kann dein Akku gar nicht sein!
So sieht z.B. Dezember 2021 bei einer 9,3Kw Anlage aus mit perfekter Südausrichtung und für den Winter Idealen 45° Grad Winkel aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Autark wird man nur wenn man den Stromverbrauch eines Eremiten hast


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2022)

Lohnkrake schrieb:


> Habe grad 'nen Brief von Vattenfall erhalten:
> Den Grundpreis haben sie mir um 0,71€ gesenkt, dann den Arbeitspreis um 3,xx Cent gesenkt weil irgendeine Umlage wegfällt.
> 
> Jedoch gleichzeitig den Arbeitspreis von nun 28,7 Cent auf 33,4 Cent/KWh erhöht. Echt weird.
> ...


Ja die können ganz intelligent mehr Strom messen als eigentlich verbraucht wurde...  








						Starke Messfehler bei Smart Meter
					






					www.heise.de
				




MfG


----------



## Mydgard (20. August 2022)

Ich bin Bestandskunde bei OVAG ... vor ca. 2-3 Monaten kam ein Brief das Sie "leider" wegen der stark gestiegenen Strompreise auch ihre Preise erhöhen müssten, Sie hätetn aber langfristige Lieferverträge und würden daher nicht stark erhöhen und auch keine Neukunden aufnehmen aktuell.

War moderat, ging hoch von 0,2862 auf 0,3136 ... damit liege ich weit unter all den anderen Preisen die man so bei Verivox findet ,.. achja wieder Preisgarantie bis Ende 2023 

Bin da ca. 5 Jahre Kunde, immer wenn ich mal geguckt hatte waren sie unter den Top 5 oder günstiger als alles andere  

Wechsel aber auch nicht häufit den Anbieter und Boni rechne ich gleich raus ... bisher bin ich 2x gewechselt, einmal von Vattenfall zu Enstroga und als die die Preise massiv erhöht haben halt zu OVAG.


----------



## Lotto (20. August 2022)

Lohnkrake schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß, was den neuen Zähler so intelligent macht?
> 
> Grüße Krake



Der Verbrauch wird protokolliert und nicht einfach nur aufsummiert, d.h. theoretisch kannst du damit dann sehen was du gestern, letzte Woche, im letzen Monat, letzes Jahr etc. verbraucht hast. Das soll Leute vereinfachen Strom zu sparen (weil die Politik uns ja alle für vollkommen blöd hält).
Theoretisch deshalb, weil du natürlich erstmal Zugang dazu haben musst. Ich selbst bin z.B. Mieter und ich habe keinen Zugang zu dem intelligenten Zähler. Von daher bringt der mir persönlich 0.0, außer das ich deswegen Mehrkosten für etwas habe was im Prinzip in meinem Fall nur dem Anbieter Vorteile verschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> So groß kann dein Akku gar nicht sein!


@compisucher 
Na erzähl mal von dem Gebäude mit 24x 15kWh pro Wohnung 😂


----------



## GT200b (20. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe alles was Strom verbraucht bereits optimiert. Temperaturen und Laufzeiten von Kühlgeräten, Steckerleisten bei Geräten mit hohem Idleverbrauch, optimierte Hardware/Undervoltung, reduzierte Bildhelligkeiten bei TFTs und TV, Eco-Modes wo immer möglich, sogar die Stärke meines WLAN-Funks ist so dimensioniert dass sie grade ausreichend ist und nicht unnötig bis zum Nachbarn strahlt. Ich habe Arbeitsabläufe beispielsweise beim Kochen so angepasst dass ich Energie bestmöglich ausnutze, etwa kein heißes Wasser wegschütten muss.



Ich tue genau das Gegenteil, ich verwende in meiner ganzen Wohnung nur 50W Halogenlampen E27, meine Grafikkarte läuft auf Anschlag, nuggelt maximal 412W aus der Dose,  bei meiner Spülmaschine verwende ich nur das 70° Waschprogramm, meine Wäsche wasche ich nur mit 50 oder 60°C, Bettdecke mit 90°C. Mein 7er BMW wiegt 2t und verbraucht nur 7,8l Diesel auf 100km, ich tanke bewusst nur biofreien Diesel B0.

Hier die Gründe weshalb:
Beleuchtung: 2018 habe ich die ersten 3 Glühbirnen im Esszimmer/Küche durch Marken LED Lichter ersetzt, alle 3 haben innerhalb von 6 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben, bzw. die Leuchtkraft hat stark nachgelassen. Alle 3 sind in der Tonne gelandet, und habe mich für 150€  mit OSRAM Halogenbirnen 50 und 75W eindeckt. Zudem ist LED Licht "schlechtes" Licht für Menschen und Insekten. Ich bleibe lieber beim Biolicht ala erhitzter Wolfram.

Spülmaschine: Ganz einfach, weil es hygienischer ist, mit hohen Temperaturen Geschirr und Besteck zu reinigen, egal ob mein meinen Eltern oder Freundin oder Kumpels, wenn ich aus dessen Gläser trinke, schmeckt man doch die Chemie der Reinigertabs, egal welche Marke oder Spülmaschine. Ich trinke eh nur Sprudel aus Glasflaschen oder Cola Zero aus Glasflaschen, vorallem beim Sprudel schmeckt man schnell das ekelhafte Plastik, pfui.

Grafikkarte: Warum sollte ich Leistung verschenken, wenn ich eine Wakü habe, und viel zu viel für meine Graka letztes Jahr bezahlt habe, ich bin Schwabe, ich hab nix zu verschenken.

Auto: Ich unterstütze nicht die Doppelmoral der Grünen, weil Sie meinen mit 7% Bioanteil könnte man die Umwelt retten, holzt allein für die Panscherei verschiedener Erdölprodukte tausende Hektar Wald vorallem in Südamerika ab. Mit Umweltschutz hat das nichts zutun. Die Umwelt und Motor dankt mir, dass ich mich von der Panscherei distanziere. In mein Tank gehen 80l Diesel rein, würde ich jetzt normalen Diesel tanken, wären 5,6l Pflanzenöl, hauptsächlich Palmöl aus Übersee. Durch den biofreien Diesel verbraucht  mein Auto 0,2l weniger pro 100km.

Meine Erfahrung ist, alle bisheren Ratschläge der Politiker, spare Strom, spare Wasser usw. bringt eh nicht viel. Als Dankeschön steigen weiterhin die Kosten, spart man bewusst an jeder Ecke und Kante Strom, werden die Preise um über 80% erhöht(aktuell zahle ich noch 28c/kwh, ab März voraussichtlich 51c/kwh), umso mehr Wasser man spart, umso teurer wird Wasser, und das ist ja schon bereits eingetroffen, Deutsche sparen einfach zu viel Kaltwasser, und deshalb stiegen Wasserpreise weil die Jauche in den Kanalisationen verkrustet und nicht ordentlich durchgespült wird.

Und die größte Verarsche derzeit sind ja eh die Spritpreise, egal ob das Barrel Brent 90€ oder 105€ kostet,
die Spritpreise sind wie festgenagelt bei durchschnittlich 1,95 seit Juni, den Steuerrabatt hätten sie sich sparen können, ich scheiß auf die 3 Cent die die Ölkonzerne weitergeben. Die neuste Ausrede ist der niedrige Rheinpegel für den starken Anstieg von Diesel, was ja den Preis tatsächlich steigen lässt.

Egal wie man sich anstellt, am Ende zahlt man eh immer den gleichen Preis was Energie betrifft, wie gewonnen so zerronnen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

Hmmm,  bei meinem Anbieter (Bürgerwerke,  genossenschaftlicher Anbieter, rein aus regenerativen Energiequellen)  habe ich noch keine Ankündigung einer Preiserhöhung bekommen. Zuletzt nur die Preissenkung durch den Wegfall der EEG-Umlage. Müsste damit bei 25-28 Cent pro kWh liegen,  habe ich nicht ganz genau im Kopf. Neuverträge liegen aber momentan bei etwa 35 Cent.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> Auto: Ich unterstütze nicht die Doppelmoral der Grünen, weil Sie meinen mit 7% Bioanteil könnte man die Umwelt retten, holzt allein für die Panscherei verschiedener Erdölprodukte tausende Hektar Wald vorallem in Südamerika ab.


E10, unter Schwarz Gelb eingeführt ist also Doppelmoral der Grünen.


----------



## GT200b (20. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmmm,  bei meinem Anbieter (Bürgerwerke,  genossenschaftlicher Anbieter, rein aus regenerativen Energiequellen)  habe ich noch keine Ankündigung einer Preiserhöhung bekommen. Zuletzt nur die Preissenkung durch den Wegfall der EEG-Umlage. Müsste damit bei 25-28 Cent pro kWh liegen,  habe ich nicht ganz genau im Kopf. Neuverträge liegen aber momentan bei etwa 35 Cent.



Den Anbieter hätte ich gerne, oder du blöffst.

Aktuell eines der günstigsten Anbieter im Raum Stuttgart, wenn man heute den Vertrag abschließt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (21. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> Spritpreise sind wie festgenagelt bei durchschnittlich 1,95 seit Juni


Vorgestern E10  für 1,54 € getankt


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> Den Anbieter hätte ich gerne, oder du blöffst.
> 
> [...]



Was hätte ich denn davon, zu bluffen?

Hab gerade nachgeschaut: aktuell, nach Wegfall EEG-Umlage, sind es bei mir 26,82 Cent pro kWh.

/edit: Bürgerwerke würden derzeit bei Neuverträgen in Stuttgart 38,09 Cent pro kWh + 11,90 monatlicher Grundgebühr kosten (laut Tarifrechner auf deren Homepage bei 2000 kWh Jahresverbrauch)


----------



## compisucher (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Na erzähl mal von dem Gebäude mit 24x 15kWh pro Wohnung 😂


Nun ja,
wir bewegen uns in Kombination zugegebener Maßen mit einem Neubau an der Grenze des derzeit technisch vertretbar Machbaren.
Man muss auch berücksichtigen, dass der damals beschriebene Bau eine Menge staatlicher Förderungen abgreift:
z. B. bay. Holzbauförderung 2022 für jeden m² verbautes Holz = 500 €, KFW40 noch erwischt, Navaro (Nachwachsende Rohstoffe) Förderung LKR München, Förderung kommunaler Wohnraum für Genossenschaftswohnungen usw..
Auf so was hat der Normalbürger kaum Zugriff bzw. weiss meist gar nicht, dass es irgendwas gibt, das wissen manchmal die Förderstellen selber nicht..^^
Das macht im dargestellten Fall fast 45% der Baukosten aus.
Oder andersherum Kostengruppe 300-700: von 4 Mio. Invest gibts hier 1.8 Mio. Förderungen.
Nur KGR 200 Erdbau (und Grundstückserwerb) bekommste keine Förderung
Da kann man dann auch tonnenweise Akkus zusätzlich kaufen, ohne dass das Haus unwirtschaftlich innerhalb der Abschreibungszeit funktioniert.


bulli007 schrieb:


> Ich muss Jährlich zwischen 400 bis 1000Kw nachkaufen, je nach dem wie schlecht und dunkel der Winter ist.
> An manchen Tagen Produzierst du nicht mal den Grundverbrauch vom Haus wenn du nicht da bist und das mehrere Tage am Stück.  So groß kann dein Akku gar nicht sein!
> So sieht z.B. Dezember 2021 bei einer 9,3Kw Anlage aus mit perfekter Südausrichtung und für den Winter Idealen 45° Grad Winkel aus:
> 
> ...



Zunächst ist es sehr positiv, dass @bulli007 überhaupt in nachhaltige Energiegewinnung investiert.

Erstens macht das nicht jeder und die Wahrheit ist, das kann  allein aus finanziellen Mitteln leider nicht jeder.

Evtl. konnte er zus. Förderungen für das Haus auch deshalb nicht abgreifen, weil es eine Aufrüstung seiner Bestandsimmobilie ist.

Interessant ist seine sehr typische Ganglinie aber schon, weil die Peaks über 15 kW bis hoch auf fast 30 KW eher außergewöhnlich sind.
Ca. 15 KW im Mittel wäre im Übrigen der Durchschnittsverbrauch eines 140 m² Hauses mit 4 Personen.
Sagt die Literatur...

Ausgerechnet über Weihnachten (Besuch/Essen kochen usw.) ist der Verbrauch recht niedrig.
solche Ganglinien sind als Informationsträger gefährlich, weil man im Prinzip den kompletten Lebensrhytmus der Bewohner abgreifen kann.
@bulli007 : Empfehle, diese zu löschen...

Daher gibt es von mir hier auch keine Ganglinie von meiner Steuerung. Nur Vergleichswertbeschreibung:
Wir haben 190 m² mit 3 Personen (und 5 Hunden), eine Küche mit E-Herd mit einer warmen Mahlzeit am Tag,
eine Waschmaschine (1 Ladung/Tag), 4 PCs (quasi Dauerbetrieb), 1 TV (5 -6h/Woche), 1 Tablet und 3 Smartphones und eine Lichtverbrauch (alles LED) von ca. 65 W am Abend.
Eigentliche Verbrauchstreiber sind bei mir die Heizstäbe fürs Warmwasser über PV und die Pumpen der Haustechnikanlage.
Habe 100 m² mit 350 W Modulen, die auf ca. 85% ausgelutscht sind.
Dabei bekomme ich eine geglättete Verbrauchslinie von 14-16 KWh im Winter hin.
Wenn der Zoe lädt (1x Woche), gehts auf bis 18-20 KW hoch.

Die Anlage von @bulli007 mit 9,3 KW ist eine sehr typisch verkaufte Anlage mit
mutmaßlich knapp über 300 W Modulen  = ca. 30 Stück. = 60 m²
Dazu eben eine Hausstation mit einem mutmaßlichen Puffer von irgendwas 5-15 KWh.
Die Größe ist mutmaßlich zum Kaufzeitpunkt ein Förderthema und eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung gewesen, wann das investierte Geld (per Kredit) wieder abbezahlt ist.
Er hat gar nix falsch gemacht, weil er der Standardempfehlung von 2018/19/20 gefolgt ist.
Mein Tipp an ihn wäre modulare Akkus zukaufen.

Mein Tipp an alle, die sich sowas zulegen wollen:
Die neuen Module mit über 400 W/Paneel kaufen = 25-30% mehr Energieausbeute.
WaMa und Kochen nur am Tag, wenn Direktstrom verfügbar ist.
Laden e-Auto auch.
Alles auf LED und nicht alle Lampen im Haus an.
Zur Lesebeleuchtung reichen 3,5 W Lampen.
Investiert etwas mehr Geld, lasst die Wärmepumpe weg (echte Stromfresser)
baut GROSSE  Warmwasser-Speicherkessel (> 10.000 l) und wenn einer sagt Hausstation = 10 KWh genau das vierfache an Speicher kaufen.
Ich habe die leider schweineteueren Powerwalls von Tesla:








						Powerwall | Tesla
					

Die Powerwall ist ein Stromspeicher für Eigenheime, der zur Speicherung von Solar- oder Netzstrom verwendet wird, damit Sie ihn jederzeit nutzen können - nachts oder auch bei Stromausfällen.




					www.tesla.com
				



13,5 KWh Speicherkapazität und derzeit 8 in Reihe geschaltet... (= 108 kWh Dauervorrat im Haus)
Die gibt es ähnlich von anderen und genau so gut fürs halbe Geld...

Redundanzsystem bei mit ist eine Pelletsheizung mit der Möglichkeit, manuell Scheitholz zu verbrennen.

Na ja, und als alter Prepper habe ich natürlich ein -äh- Notstromaggregat mit Ethanolbetrieb mit 7,5 KW.
Und für eine seeeeeehr lange Zeit Ethanol  bevorratet.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ca. 15 KW im Mittel wäre im Übrigen der Durchschnittsverbrauch eines 140 m² Hauses mit 4 Personen.


Compi wenn das über das Jahr 24/7 als ziehst hast du 131MWh gezogen. In der Realität ziehen wir hier ohne heizen mit 3 Personen 3,5MWh im Jahr.
Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## compisucher (21. August 2022)

14-16 KW am Tag nicht in der h, genau wie es @bulli007 auch in seiner Ganglinie zeigt.
Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Compi! 
kW ist Leistung, nicht Energie.

Wenn du von 15kW im Durchschnitt sprichst muss ich das so verstehen wie ich es verstanden hab


----------



## compisucher (21. August 2022)

Yo, sorry, ich war auf die Ganglinie von oben fixiert.
Dennoch bin ich halbwegs Normalo und habe kein AKW im Keller...


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Jap du nutzt lieber Kernfusion


----------



## bulli007 (21. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zunächst ist es sehr positiv, dass @bulli007 überhaupt in nachhaltige Energiegewinnung investiert.


Danke!


compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. konnte er zus. Förderungen für das Haus auch deshalb nicht abgreifen, weil es eine Aufrüstung seiner Bestandsimmobilie ist.


Ja das Haus ist sehr sehr alt


compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant ist seine sehr typische Ganglinie aber schon, weil die Peaks über 15 kW bis hoch auf fast 30 KW eher außergewöhnlich sind.


Das kommt vom leeren Akku und vom gezielt verbrauchten Strom, ich bin geizig und versuche den Strom dann zu verbrauchen wenn ich ihn nicht bezahlen muss.


compisucher schrieb:


> hr typische Ganglinie aber schon, weil die Peaks über 15 kW bis hoch auf fast 30 KW eher außergewöhnlich sind.
> Ca. 15 KW im Mittel wäre im Übrigen der Durchschnittsverbrauch eines 140 m² Hauses mit 4 Personen.
> Sagt die Literatur...


Das Haus ist deutlich größer und es leben auch mehr als vier Personen drin, daher pass ich da nicht hinein, falle aber trotzdem so oder so aus dem Durchschnitt raus.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet über Weihnachten (Besuch/Essen kochen usw.) ist der Verbrauch recht niedrig.
> solche Ganglinien sind als Informationsträger gefährlich, weil man im Prinzip den kompletten Lebensrhytmus der Bewohner abgreifen kann.
> @bulli007 : Empfehle, diese zu löschen...


Die sind nicht öffentlich verfügbar und niemand sieht sie in Zusammenhang einer Adresse oder so.


compisucher schrieb:


> Daher gibt es von mir hier auch keine Ganglinie von meiner Steuerung. Nur Vergleichswertbeschreibung:
> Wir haben 190 m² mit 3 Personen (und 5 Hunden), eine Küche mit E-Herd mit einer warmen Mahlzeit am Tag,
> eine Waschmaschine (1 Ladung/Tag), 4 PCs (quasi Dauerbetrieb), 1 TV (5 -6h/Woche), 1 Tablet und 3 Smartphones und eine Lichtverbrauch (alles LED) von ca. 65 W am Abend.


Da fehlt noch Kühlschrank, Kühltruhe, Umwälzpumpe und gegebenenfalls noch der Internetanschluß....wenn du auch Starlink hast, das braucht echt viel Energie wenn es kalt wird 


compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentliche Verbrauchstreiber sind bei mir die Heizstäbe fürs Warmwasser über PV und die Pumpen der Haustechnikanlage.
> Habe 100 m² mit 350 W Modulen, die auf ca. 85% ausgelutscht sind.
> Dabei bekomme ich eine geglättete Verbrauchslinie von 14-16 KWh im Winter hin.
> Wenn der Zoe lädt (1x Woche), gehts auf bis 18-20 KW hoch.
> ...


Das war damals eine rein Wirtschaftliche Rechnung sowie der Möglichkeiten die auf meinen Dach möglich sind (riesige Gaube, Solarthermie), Kredit gibt es keinen, Schulden sind nix für mich.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Er hat gar nix falsch gemacht, weil er der Standardempfehlung von 2018/19/20 gefolgt ist.
> Mein Tipp an ihn wäre modulare Akkus zukaufen.


So einfach ist es nicht, neuer Wechselrichter + passender Akku entweder schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen oder mit viel pech in den nächsten 5 Jahren komplett überholt durch deutlich effizientere Akkus und damit ein schlechter Deal für mich......wie schon oben gesagt "wirtschaftlich" 


compisucher schrieb:


> Investiert etwas mehr Geld, lasst die Wärmepumpe weg (echte Stromfresser)


Wärmepumpe ist das Öl/Gas von morgen.....


compisucher schrieb:


> baut GROSSE  Warmwasser-Speicherkessel (> 10.000 l) und wenn einer sagt Hausstation = 10 KWh genau das vierfache an Speicher kaufen.
> Ich habe die leider schweineteueren Powerwalls von Tesla:
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Tips haben alle einen kleinen Haken, sie kosten viel Geld und brauchen viel Platz.
Für das Geld für die 8 Tesla hättest auch eine Wasserstoffversorgung ins haus bauen können wie z.b mit einer Picea
. Aber eine gebrauchte Tesla zu verkaufen ist nicht ganz so einfach, weil sie dabei ja auch hohe kosten zum neu In betrieb nehmen verursacht, da sie Tesla sonst nicht supported .......hab ich schon erwähnt das ich Tesla nicht wirklich mag??.........Ich würde meine gerne loswerden, das kommt aber schon fast verschenken nahe.



compisucher schrieb:


> Redundanzsystem bei mit ist eine Pelletsheizung mit der Möglichkeit, manuell Scheitholz zu verbrennen.
> 
> Na ja, und als alter Prepper habe ich natürlich ein -äh- Notstromaggregat mit Ethanolbetrieb mit 7,5 KW.
> Und für eine seeeeeehr lange Zeit Ethanol  bevorratet.


Da kommen wir wieder zusammen,  mein Scheitholz nimmt den meisten Platz im Haus ein, mit guter Dämmung heute ein echter Segen.
Bevor du mich jetzt Ökologisch beschimpfst, lass es lieber mein Auto braucht viel guten alten Diesel   


Sparanus schrieb:


> Compi wenn das über das Jahr 24/7 als ziehst hast du 131MWh gezogen. In der Realität ziehen wir hier ohne heizen mit 3 Personen 3,5MWh im Jahr.
> Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


Mit 15Kw meint er den Tagesverbrauch, nicht den stündlichen verbrauch also nicht Kwh.
3,5 sind für 3 Personen recht durchschnittlich, darfst aber nicht vergessen das der Verbrauch von Solarstrom mit Umwandlung zu Akkustrom mit  Verlusten behaftet ist und dabei der Verbrauch immer etwas höher ist.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Compi!
> kW ist Leistung, nicht Energie.
> 
> Wenn du von 15kW im Durchschnitt sprichst muss ich das so verstehen wie ich es verstanden hab


Ohne Zeitangabe würden 15Kw für das Jahr aber besser klingen


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Mit 15Kw meint er den Tagesverbrauch, nicht den stündlichen verbrauch also nicht Kwh


Nochmal 15kW ist keine Verbrauchsangabe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> 2018 habe ich die ersten 3 Glühbirnen im Esszimmer/Küche durch Marken LED Lichter ersetzt, alle 3 haben innerhalb von 6 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben, bzw. die Leuchtkraft hat stark nachgelassen.


Ich hab hier auch alles auf LED umgebaut, im ganzen Haus 30+ "Birnen". Keine einzige davon ist jemals kaputtgegangen oder merklich dunkler geworden - und da sind viele dabei die Richtung 10 Jahre Nutzungszeit gehen und die meisten davon sind no-Name Kram. Einzige "Markenleds" sind die Leuchtstoffröhrenersätze von "eLite" im Keller.
LEDs sind nun wirklich das unproblematischste und einfachste Mittel überhaupt gewesen um den Stromverbrauch zu senken.


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch alles auf LED umgebaut, im ganzen Haus 30+ "Birnen". Keine einzige davon ist jemals kaputtgegangen oder merklich dunkler geworden - und da sind viele dabei die Richtung 10 Jahre Nutzungszeit gehen und die meisten davon sind no-Name Kram. Einzige "Markenleds" sind die Leuchtstoffröhrenersätze von "eLite" im Keller.
> LEDs sind nun wirklich das unproblematischste und einfachste Mittel überhaupt gewesen um den Stromverbrauch zu senken.


Bei meiner Mutter ist das gleiche Problem, bei ihr gehen auch ständig die LED Birnen kaputt. Von Einsparungen kann da keine Rede sein, sicherlich aber nichts was man verallgemeinern kann. Ist sicherlich ein lokales Stromleitungsproblem.

Davon ab hast Du sicherlich recht jedoch wird, dieser Einspareffekt durch ständige Preisanpassungen jedes Mal wieder aufgefressen, so dass man als Einsparender durchaus am Ende der Angeeierte ist. Je weniger Strom verbraucht wird, desto mehr steigen die Preise, schließlich müssen ja Umsätze gehalten werden und Unternehmen wachsen, frei nach den Regeln des Marktes.

MfG


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

Ich kann nur appellieren wenigstens ein PV Balkonanlage zu installieren. Wir brauchen viel mehr EE Strom im Netz sonst gehen die Preise weiter steil.

Mini PV oder Balkonanlagen unterliegen weiterhin dem EEG. die VNB  dulden aber eine vereinfachte Anmeldung bis 600VA Einspeiseleistung. Marktstammdatenregister ist auch hier Pflicht und beim FA ist Liebhaberei möglich.

Hinweis:
Kein PV Balkonanlagen-Nutzer ist verpflichtet diese auch zu nutzen (und somit anzumelden) und es gibt auch keine Strompolizei.
Alte Ferrasiszähler laufen auch rückwärts. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur appellieren wenigstens ein PV Balkonanlage zu installieren. Wir brauchen viel mehr EE Strom im Netz sonst gehen die Preise weiter steil.
> 
> Mini PV oder Balkonanlagen unterliegen weiterhin dem EEG. die VNB  dulden aber eine vereinfachte Anmeldung bis 600VA Einspeiseleistung. Marktstammdatenregister ist auch hier Pflicht und beim FA ist Liebhaberei möglich.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte auch gerne einen Elektroauto und eine PV Anlage auf dem kompletten Dach und würde mich gerne autark mit Energie versorgen in einem KW 40 Haus, nur wo soll das Geld herkommen, hast du dafür auch eine Lösung?

MfG


----------



## GT200b (21. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bei meiner Mutter ist das gleiche Problem, bei ihr gehen auch ständig die LED Birnen kaputt. Von Einsparungen kann da keine Rede sein, sicherlich aber nichts was man verallgemeinern kann. Ist sicherlich ein lokales Stromleitungsproblem.
> 
> Davon ab hast Du sicherlich recht jedoch wird, dieser Einspareffekt durch ständige Preisanpassungen jedes Mal wieder aufgefressen, so dass man als Einsparender durchaus am Ende der Angeeierte ist. Je weniger Strom verbraucht wird, desto mehr steigen die Preise, schließlich müssen ja Umsätze gehalten werden und Unternehmen wachsen, frei nach den Regeln des Marktes.
> 
> MfG



Auch ganz interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsJOPWXxQMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (21. August 2022)

Bei mir sind so an 30 e27 Hue color Lampen installiert (10 je Raum), bisher ist noch keine ausgefallen..


----------



## Tekkla (21. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> nur wo soll das Geld herkommen, hast du dafür auch eine Lösung?


Zumindest bei der PVA ein KFW-Kredit. Klar, man muss den zurückzahlen, aber sofern man einigermaßen solvent ist, ist diese Zuteilung kein Problem.

Eine Anlage bis 10 kwp, ohne speicher, kostet grob geschätzt um die 15.000 bis  20.000 €. Sofern das Haus nicht total beknackt ausgerichtet ist, und vorausgesetzt man hat ein Haus zum Draufpappen, dann ist diese Anlage über einen Zeitraum von 20 Jahren gesehen eine Investition mit einer (Stand: heute) Rendite von ca. 3-5% durch die Eigennutzung als auch die Netzeinspeisung mit den aktuell gültigen Vergütungen.

Ich bekomme für meine aktuelle Sanierung eine Anlage mit 13,5 kwp auf ein Haus mit fast schon mieser NNW zu SSO Ausrichtung. Und selbst das lohnt sich noch. Allerdings ist die Rendite dann je nach Betrachtung und Annahme bei 2-3%.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Alte Ferrasiszähler laufen auch rückwärts.


Illegal da Steuerhinterziehung


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne einen Elektroauto und eine PV Anlage auf dem kompletten Dach und würde mich gerne autark mit Energie versorgen in einem KW 40 Haus, nur wo soll das Geld herkommen, hast du dafür auch eine Lösung?
> 
> MfG



Autark macht (noch) keinen Sinn, Speicherpreise sind zu hoch.

*Lösung PV:*
Siehe es als eigenständiges Gewerbe und handel danach.
Anschaffung und Installation als (Kredit) Investition sehen und Abschreiben, Umsatzsteuer zurückholen und nach sechs Jahren in die KUR wechseln.
EEG Vergütung und Differenz zwischen Abschlagszahlungen vorher/nachher zur  Kredittilgung nutzen. Abschreibungen bei der Einkommensteuer nutzen und weniger Steuern zahlen!

*Lösung E-Auto:*
Durch PV-Gewerbe ein E-Auto als Gewerbefahrzeug leasen. Leasingabschläge in der Steuer zur PV berücksichtigen.

Steuerberater zu allem hinzuziehen, macht es einfacher!

PV so viel wie möglich planen, Speicher nur auf vier Räder, Wechselrichter als Hybrid vorsehen für eine mögliche spätere Speichererweitung.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


Sparanus schrieb:


> Illegal da Steuerhinterziehung




Häh? Wo das denn    

Btw: du verschenkst Strom (wenn überhaupt bei 300Watt oder sogar Messfehler der Messtelle?)  ohne Vergütung.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Häh? Wo das denn


Klingt komisch ist aber so.
Wenn dein Zähler rückwärts dreht bekommst du ja auch die Steuern für die bezahlte Energie zurück die du bezogen hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klingt komisch ist aber so.
> Wenn dein Zähler rückwärts dreht bekommst du ja auch die Steuern für die bezahlte Energie zurück die du bezogen hast.


Stimmt zwar, aber (ohne das jetzt gutheißen zu wollen): Bei den Themen merkt man wieder dass wir Deutsche sind. Kein Mensch auf der ganzen Welt würde von sich aus auf die Idee kommen, dass eine Minimalmenge an ins Netz eingespeisten Strom seitens des Steuergesetzes illegal sein könnte und es deswegen nicht machen. Das ist so richtig 1000%tig deutsch und der Grund warum der Rest der Welt uns deswegen so belächelt.^^


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klingt komisch ist aber so.
> Wenn dein Zähler rückwärts dreht bekommst du ja auch die Steuern für die bezahlte Energie zurück die du bezogen hast.



Whut? 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## SpoonRest_D (21. August 2022)

Ich habe mit LED Lampen (so heißen die übrigends und nicht Birnen), die auch noch nach Jahren keine Probleme machen,
neuem Gefrierschrank und neuer Kühl- Gefrierkombi in den letzen 2 Jahren ca. 500 kWh, pro Jahr, an Verbrauch eingespart.
Mein alter Gefrierschrank (aus dem Jahr 1993) verbrauchte am Tag soviel wie mein kompletter Haushalt jetzt.
Auch EnBW hat die Preise nun "angepasst" . Was ein + von 200€ im Jahr ausmacht. Somit gehe ich einmal im Jahr weniger ins Wellnesswochenende mit Thermalbad .....


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

Tya alle die wo ne provotalk Anlage empfehlen. Um das zu packen muss man Geld zur Verfügung haben und der Winkel darf keine 50 % schlechter sein wodurch man 50 % weniger Strom erzeugt. Und mit 0 Geld pro Monat zur Verfügung sind Schulden in der Hinsicht unvermeidbar. 

Meine Mutter fängt schon langsam durch zu drehen. Sobald sie was leuchten sieht, will sie sofort ausschalten egal was da an für ein Gerät hängt. Weil sie eben nicht mehr weiß wie man noch am besten sparen soll. Ich machte die ganzen Sparmaßnahmen einfach zu spät wie drosseln und so.  Teilweise mehr auf konsole zu zocken auch erst seid 3 Monaten. Die Halbzeit der stromrechnung ist da. Minimal höher als letzes jahr. Die Sparmaßnahmen sie alle scheinen irgendwie zu verpuffen. Keine einzige Wirkung zu zeigen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie man außer ganz ausgeschaltet lassen noch sparen könnte.  Ich dachte immer videoumwandlung sowie zocken mit mehr PCs und gewisse Stunden würden den Stromverbrauch in die Höhe treiben. Es stellt sich aber heraus das wohl noch was anderes gibt was wohl noch mehr Strom frisst. Benutze meinen PC 10 Stunden am Tag mit kaum last. Sollte im Grunde eigentlich wenig Strom ziehen. Ist scheinbar wohl doch nicht so. Kann mann denn den Angaben der stromverbrauch wirklich trauen oder haben Elektrogeräte verstecke mehr kosten beim Verbrauch. 

Ich habe wo gelesen gehabt das ein neuer Bildschirm mehr verbraucht als die Stromangaben in Watt. Das wäre ja ein Skandal wenn das stimmen würde. Ein 20 Watt Bildschirm würde ja dann in Wahrheit 30-40 Watt verbrauchen usw.  
Nur wie kann man dem Elektrogerät verbieten mehr zu brauchen als angegeben.  Und egal was man macht  der stromverbrauch wird irgendwie niemals weniger.  Man kann also machen was man will. Die Summe bleibt gleich und die Kosten steigen immer weiter. 

Meine Mutter hat sogar die Befürchtung bald den Strom nicht mehr zahlen zu können weil sie so wenig Geld hat. Bald ist es soweit, dann zahlen wir zu den ärmsten in der Familie. Da bringt es nix im 4 stelligen Bereich zu sein. Geld ist nix mehr wert heutzutage. Echt schade.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Ich habe wo gelesen gehabt das ein neuer Bildschirm mehr verbraucht als die Stromangaben in Watt. Das wäre ja ein Skandal wenn das stimmen würde. Ein 20 Watt Bildschirm würde ja dann in Wahrheit 30-40 Watt verbrauchen usw.


Das ist Quatsch - man muss nur verstehen was die Angaben bedeuten, da es mehrere gibt (Leistungsaufnahme SDR, HDR, "Jahresverbrauch", "typischer Verbrauch", maximaler Verbrauch, usw.).
Klar, wenn man die typischer-Verbrauch-Zahl nimmt aber selber die Helligkeit auf volle Kanne stellt verbraucht der TFT mehr - denn die Nutzung ist dann nicht "typisch".


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

Also haben genau das den Fehler gemacht den du genannt hattest. Naja die scheinen wohl alles auf Standard betrieben zu haben wie vom hersteller vorgesehen. Oder haben zu extreme Einstellung verwendet. Das kann man als aussehenstehnder nicht genau sagen weil wir nicht wissen was die person genau damit angestellt hatte. 

Bei mir jedenfalls habe ich immer Helligkeit mindestens halbiert gegenüber der hersteller Vorgaben. Sogar nur auf 20 %  weil es sonst zu hell wäre. 
Naja es scheint dennoch noch was viel Strom zu fressen. Und das obwohl der staubsauger mit nur halber saugkraft  bzw sogar das zweit niedrigste eingestellt ist. Die erste Stufe saugt der irgendwie so gut wie nix mehr. Keine Ahnung warum, da scheint wohl irgendwann mal ne Grenze zur sein. Noch dazu wenn ich es zum mücken einsaugen verwende. Ne bessere Option gibt es gegen die plagen leider nicht. Klar könnte man in allen Fenstern nun mücken gitter installieren, aber dann sieht man ja kaum noch aus den Fenster raus. 
Aber selbst mit dieser Drosselung wird der staubsauger noch ne Menge an Strom ziehen können. 
Ich überlege derweil noch immer wie ich das i7 6950x System zum stromsparen bringen kann. Die 15 Watt ersparnis bei keiner Ahnung welche Spannung da einstellen sollte um dies zu schaffen, reicht mir nicht aus. Ich brauche da noch viel mehr Einsparungen. Die sind alle zu wenig um noch viel mehr Strom einzusparen. Will ja das man es spürt bzw wahrnimmt das ich es richtig drossel um Strom zu sparen. Leider ist es bisher viel zu wenig gewesen.

Klsr kann man nun sagen die Wirkung dauert noch weil die Drosselung erst seid 1 monat gemacht hatte und seid 3 Monaten weniger PC und mehr Konsole zocken. Das merkt man bei 8 Monaten noch nicht so. Dennoch je weiter ich gehe, desto besser merkt man es dann am Ende des Jahres Rechnung. Will ja alle Optionen die ich habe ausnutzen bis nix mehr geht. Ganz verzichten das will ich aber nicht. Also heißt es nun ne andere Option zu finden. Neuer PC nur extra zum stromsparen Na das hat mein Bruder mir schon gezeigt, das es nicht so bringt wie ich mir das so vorgestellt hatte. 
Mein Plan ging da in der Hinsicht total schief. Als ich den stromfressenden gegen den sparsamen tauschen wollte ging dieser kaputt und wurde gezwungen den zu ersetzenden wieder zuverwenden.  Von dem defekten habe ich noch Einzelteile. Echt blöd, muss echt das Mainboard verrecken. 
Durch das kam der ganze stromsparen irgendwie ins stocken. 

Dann auch noch höhere steompreise seid August. Nun ärgere ich mich das mein Plan nicht geklappt hatte. Naja muss wohl andere Optionen noch suchen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter fängt schon langsam durch zu drehen. Sobald sie was leuchten sieht, will sie sofort ausschalten egal was da an für ein Gerät hängt. Weil sie eben nicht mehr weiß wie man noch am besten sparen soll. Ich machte die ganzen Sparmaßnahmen einfach zu spät wie drosseln und so.  Teilweise mehr auf konsole zu zocken auch erst seid 3 Monaten. Die Halbzeit der stromrechnung ist da. Minimal höher als letzes jahr. Die Sparmaßnahmen sie alle scheinen irgendwie zu verpuffen. Keine einzige Wirkung zu zeigen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie man außer ganz ausgeschaltet lassen noch sparen könnte.


Woran machst du die "Einsparung" fest? Am zu zahlenden Betrag oder am Verbrauch?

Aber grundsätzlich ist es gut und richtig alle Standygeräte abzuschalten. Wenn wir uns da allesamt mehr dran halten würden, dann kannste in der Summe ein Kraftwerk einsparen.



latiose88 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer videoumwandlung sowie zocken mit mehr PCs und gewisse Stunden würden den Stromverbrauch in die Höhe treiben. Es stellt sich aber heraus das wohl noch was anderes gibt was wohl noch mehr Strom frisst. Benutze meinen PC 10 Stunden am Tag mit kaum last. Sollte im Grunde eigentlich wenig Strom ziehen.


Ja, ne. 

PC: 10 h x (im Schnitt) 60W Desktop =  600 Wh/Tag * 365 Tage = 219 kWh * 0,35 €/kWh = 76, 65 €/Jahr

Monitor: 10 h * 40W = 400Wh/Tag * 365 Tage = 146 kWh/Jahr * 0,35 €/kWh = 51,10 €/ Jahr

Und wenn du zockst oder dein Monitor HDR macht, dann wird es auch deutlich mehr sein.

Konsole: 3h * 100W = 300 Wh/Tag * 365 Tage = 109 kWh / Jahr * 0,35 € / kWh = 38,78 €/Jahr

Das alleine sind schon fast 500 kWh.  Dann plus den Strom zum Laden ggf vorhandener wireless Hardware, Soundystem, vllt nen TV zum Zocken auf Konsole, Beleuchtung, Laden von Smartphone und Tablet etc. Das saugt allles munter Saft aus der Dose.  



latiose88 schrieb:


> Ist scheinbar wohl doch nicht so. Kann mann denn den Angaben der stromverbrauch wirklich trauen oder haben Elektrogeräte verstecke mehr kosten beim Verbrauch.
> 
> Ich habe wo gelesen gehabt das ein neuer Bildschirm mehr verbraucht als die Stromangaben in Watt. Das wäre ja ein Skandal wenn das stimmen würde. Ein 20 Watt Bildschirm würde ja dann in Wahrheit 30-40 Watt verbrauchen usw.
> Nur wie kann man dem Elektrogerät verbieten mehr zu brauchen als angegeben.


Die Angaben gehen immer von einem Idealwert aus. Nimmt man z.B. einen Monitor, dann wird gerne mal der Ökomodus als Referenz genommen. Und je heller der Monitor für dich leuchten muss, umso mehr saugt er aus der Dose.



latiose88 schrieb:


> Und egal was man macht  der stromverbrauch wird irgendwie niemals weniger.  Man kann also machen was man will. Die Summe bleibt gleich und die Kosten steigen immer weiter.


Stimmt nicht. Alleine die Umstellung von den alten Leuchtmitteln hin zu LEDs spart schon ungemein ein. Du musst halt mal mit einem simplen Strommessgerät auf die Suche nach den übelsten Vebrauchern gehen.

Es gab  jüngst bei heise+ sehr guten Artikel zum Thema. Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen.









						Das Energiespar-Kompendium: So finden Sie große und kleine Stromverschwender
					

Energie sparen ist das Gebot der Stunde – finanziell wie ökologisch. Wir zeigen, wie Sie dabei methodisch vorgehen und welche Maßnahmen sich wirklich lohnen.




					www.heise.de
				












						Energie sparen in der Unternehmens-IT: Schnelle Maßnahmen für nachaltige Effekte
					

Viele Maßnahmen zum Energiesparen in der IT setzen größere Umbauten oder Neuanschaffungen voraus. Dabei bietet auch die vorhandene Umgebung Handlungsspielraum.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> und der Winkel darf keine 50 % schlechter sein wodurch man 50 % weniger Strom erzeugt.
> .


Quatsch, mit den heutigen PV Preisen sollte man auch die Fassaden voll machen. Ist im großen und Ganzen auch gut.


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Tya alle die wo ne provotalk Anlage empfehlen. Um das zu packen muss man Geld zur Verfügung haben und der Winkel darf keine 50 % schlechter sein wodurch man 50 % weniger Strom erzeugt. Und mit 0 Geld pro Monat zur Verfügung sind Schulden in der Hinsicht unvermeidbar.
> 
> Meine Mutter fängt schon langsam durch zu drehen. Sobald sie was leuchten sieht, will sie sofort ausschalten egal was da an für ein Gerät hängt. Weil sie eben nicht mehr weiß wie man noch am besten sparen soll. Ich machte die ganzen Sparmaßnahmen einfach zu spät wie drosseln und so.  Teilweise mehr auf konsole zu zocken auch erst seid 3 Monaten. Die Halbzeit der stromrechnung ist da. Minimal höher als letzes jahr. Die Sparmaßnahmen sie alle scheinen irgendwie zu verpuffen. Keine einzige Wirkung zu zeigen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie man außer ganz ausgeschaltet lassen noch sparen könnte.  Ich dachte immer videoumwandlung sowie zocken mit mehr PCs und gewisse Stunden würden den Stromverbrauch in die Höhe treiben. Es stellt sich aber heraus das wohl noch was anderes gibt was wohl noch mehr Strom frisst. Benutze meinen PC 10 Stunden am Tag mit kaum last. Sollte im Grunde eigentlich wenig Strom ziehen. Ist scheinbar wohl doch nicht so. Kann mann denn den Angaben der stromverbrauch wirklich trauen oder haben Elektrogeräte verstecke mehr kosten beim Verbrauch.
> 
> ...




Wir hatten ja schon miteinander gesprochen...  

Es bleibt dabei, ohne eigener PV Anlage zahlt jeder drauf, irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht wo man mit Sparmaßnahmen die Überteuerung nicht mehr auffangen kann und je länger man wartet, desto schwerzhafter wird es.
Nur eine PV kann Kosten senken und Erträge erwirtschaften.

Bei euch kommt ja noch dazu, dass das Dach zeitnah ebenfalls saniert werden müsste.

ich würde damit nicht mehr warten. Alternativ wäre , irgendwann das Haus verkaufen zu müssen weil man die Kosten nicht mehr aufbringen kann.
Hilfreich war schon nicht der teure Heizölkauf statt hier eine Sanierung zu überdenken mit seinen ganzen Fördermöglichkeiten.

Wenn du möchstest, per PN bin ich immer für dich da.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Autark macht (noch) keinen Sinn, Speicherpreise sind zu hoch.
> 
> *Lösung PV:*
> Siehe es als eigenständiges Gewerbe und handel danach.
> ...


Ach so einfach ist das, na dann...    

MfG


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ach so einfach ist das, na dann...
> 
> MfG



Ja, so einfach ist das.

Auch wenn du das nicht verstehen willst - warum auch immer.

Bedenke, irgendwann ist die Anlage bezahlt und abgeschrieben. Dann hast du volle Erträge (die natürlich weiterhin versteuert werden müssen).



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Bedenke, irgendwann ist die Anlage bezahlt und abgeschrieben.


Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt DIE KEIN GELD HABEN UM SO EINE ANLAGE ZU KAUFEN? 

Klar ist das alles super und toll und rentiert sich nach vielen Jahren und so weiter - trotzdem muss ich erstmal mehrere Zehntausend Euro haben um das umzusetzen (für volle Dach-PV mit Akku und Elektroauto eher 100K). Die liegen entgegen mancher Ansicht halt nicht auf der Straße rum.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt DIE KEIN GELD HABEN UM SO EINE ANLAGE ZU KAUFEN?


Dafür gibt es Kredite.
Wir reden hier ja von Eigenheimbesitzern, daher frage ich mal andersrum:
Kann man es sich leisten im Eigenheim (eigenes Haus etc) zu wohnen und KEINE PV Anlange zu haben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Kredite.


Schulden zu machen in einer politisch wie wirtschaftlich derart unruhigen Zeit wie jetzt für etwas, was nicht zwingend zum Leben benötigt wird? Ich würds nicht machen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man es sich leisten im Eigenheim zu wohnen und KEINE PV Anlange zu haben?


Es mag dich erschrecken aber ich besitze ein Grundstück mit Haus drauf und habe trotzdem (bzw. gerade deswegen) nicht annähernd 100.000€ auf dem Konto um da noch das Dach mit PV vollzuklatschen und ein Elektroauto zu kaufen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist es die absolute Ausnahme dass Hausbesitzer derart viel Geld übrig haben, denn Kauf und Instandhaltung des Hauses selbst frisst das halt auf.

Noch was zum Thema Kredit: Ich habe einen Bekannten der sich ein Haus kaufen wollte im Bereich 400K. Er verdient fast 10.000€ brutto monatlich (!!) und hat 120K Eigenkapital auf der Bank liegen.
Antwort der Kreditinstitute: Nein, die Konditionen wären zu schlecht. Der Kerl könnte den Kredit in wenigen Jahren tilgen weil er Tausende von Euros monatlich zurückzahlen könnte und die Bank sagt sie gibt keinen Kredit.
Willkommen in der neuen Realität, vor 2 Jahren hätte die gleiche Bank den gleichen Kredit freudestrahlend an jemanden vergeben der nicht mal die Hälfte verdient hätte (mich zum Beispiel  ).


----------



## SpoonRest_D (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt DIE KEIN GELD HABEN UM SO EINE ANLAGE ZU KAUFEN?


... und das ist nur das eine Problem, woher nehmen sich die Menschen das Dach? Im 10 Geschosser?
Die, die jetzt kein Geld haben, leben (vorsichtig geschätzt) zu 80% in Mietbunkern.
Da lebe ich auch, könnte mir so ein tolles Gerät kaufen, habe aber kein Dach.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schulden zu machen in einer politisch wie wirtschaftlich derart unruhigen Zeit wie jetzt für etwas, was nicht zwingend zum Leben benötigt wird? Ich würds nicht machen.


Na wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man elektrische Energie nicht zwingend zum Leben braucht hast du Recht, trotzdem geht das irgendwie am modernen Leben vorbei.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> nicht annähernd 100.000€ auf dem Konto um da noch das Dach mit PV vollzuklatschen und ein Elektroauto zu kaufen.


Na wenn sich um mehrere Faktoren verrechnet...

Außerdem scheinst du nicht zu verstehen wovon wir reden, wenn wir sagen, dass die Anlage abgeschrieben ist.
Wenn du durch die PV Anlage pro Jahr 500€ weniger für Strom zahlst, die Anlage sagen wir 6000€ kostet hast du das nach 12 Jahren raus.
Sagen wir du nimmst einen Kredit auf, zahlst jedes Jahr 500€ über 13 Jahre ab weil wegen Zinsen. 
*Dann hast du nicht weniger Geld in der Tasche*, es geht nur an die Bank statt an den Stromanbieter.


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ja, so einfach ist das.
> 
> Auch wenn du das nicht verstehen willst - warum auch immer.
> 
> ...


Hä, was bitte hat das mit wollen zu tun? Deine Annahme geht einfach mal soeben davon aus, dass man solche Investitionen machen kann, dabei scheitert das bei nicht wenigen wohl schon an der finanziellen Hürde, einen solchen Kredit aufnehmen zu können, als auch an der physischen Hürde, da es kein eigenes Dach gibt, wo man so etwas hin machen könnte.

MfG


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Kredite.
> Wir reden hier ja von Eigenheimbesitzern, daher frage ich mal andersrum:
> Kann man es sich leisten im Eigenheim (eigenes Haus etc) zu wohnen und KEINE PV Anlange zu haben?


Ja, das kann man, denn für viele stellt sich die Frage gar nicht da es einen relevanten Unterschied macht ob man 40 bis 50 000 € mehr oder weniger finanzieren muss.

MfG


----------



## SpoonRest_D (21. August 2022)

Ich denke über eine solche Anlage brauchen sich nur wenige Gedanken machen.
Ich z.B. wie soll ich im Jahr 500€ Stromkosten sparen, wenn ich nur 700€ Kosten habe?
Ein eigenes Haus habe ich nicht, also muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, wo ich sparen kann, wenn ich es muss
.


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

es gibt wohl immer ein Vor und Nachteil an der ganzen Sache.Klar wenn man nix macht,kommt man irgendwann in die Schulden auch wenn man es nicht haben möchte.Wenn man darin was investiert,dann macht man Schulden in dem man Kredite aufnimmt.
Nur man muss bedenken wenn man die Kredite niemals abbezahlen kann weil die Zinsen der Teuerung quasie einen in den Ruin Treibt,was macht man dann.
Wenn man also schon vorher nix zusammen bekommt dann noch mit Kredite damit ankommt.Man müsste dann gegenrechnen was man dadurch so alles sparen kann.Ist bei jedem ja anderst.Mit 50 € zurückzahlen wenn man 20 000€ Schulden aufnimmt,ist sehr fraglich wie ich finde.Wenn dann 1% Pro Rundemehr Schulden durch Zinsen als Beispiel dazu kommt.Man müsste dann mehr als 1 % an Schulden Tilgen das es weniger wird und nicht so viel das am ende +-0 dabei raus kommt.Wenn man das schaffen kann,könnte man sich das durchaus überlegen.
In meinem Fall wäre das nicht zu stemmen.Mit so wenig Geld kommt man nicht weit.
Selbst wenn man also das vor hätte,muss man da sehr gut überlegen.

Achja die Rechnung wäre so wenn nicht sowas wie defekt am Auto das ganze hinfällig macht.Denn auf einmal sind 500€ weg und damit fast die hälfte des ganzen Monats.Damit werden selbst 50€ im Monat also nicht mal das übrig bleiben.

Man muss also alles was schief gehen könnte in betracht ziehen damit da nix schief gehen kann.Wenn aber dann sowas wie Gefriertrue geht kaputt,Kühlschrank,Waschmaschine oder Trockner dann war es das mit Schulden abbauen wieder gewesen.

Die Förderung ist zu wenig was man bekommt,kein Geld für das Sanierungsbedürftige Dach ist vorhanden.Also kippt selbst der Plan bei uns zurzeit auf 2 Jahre gerechnet dahin.In einer Miete zu leben ist keine Option weil die sind ja sehr hoch.Wenn ich bedenke unter 900€ ist bei meiner Gegend mit Miete auch nix zu holen.Am ende hätten wir zwar Geld aber bis nach jahren nur noch noch weniger als Aktuell. Im grunde dann nur noch 500€ für Essen,Trinken,Strom;Wasser und Heizung.Das ist sogar noch weniger als wir jetzt zur Verfügung haben.
Vielleicht käme dann Öl weg ,aber naja erst mal müsste man ne gute Wohnung finden.
Ich sehe da viele Menschen die daran scheitern.

Es wird also keine guten Optionen geben.Dazu kenne ich keinen welcher der  da uns Wirtschaftlich unterstüzen könnte.Auf dem Staat kann man lange warten,man sieht ja wie Wertvoll einem der Bürger am Herzen ist.Siehe die Menschen im Überschwemten Gebiet wo die Menschen mit den Schäden noch immer zu kämpfen haben.
Die Bürger sind für den Staat nur ne Nummer,also nix Wert.Man wird wie Dreck behandelt,wie abschaum.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle welche Partei man Wählt.Weil das sind alles Reiche Menschen.DIe werden niemals verstehen wie sich Arme Menschen fühlen oder leben werden.


Eine Idee habe ich,falls es so weiter geht und immer weniger Geld,fülle ich die leeren Flaschen mit Leitungswasser auf.Medzin wird das günstigere davon verwendet um Geld einzusparen.Auf eine Reise verzichten wir ganz,Essen gehen wird man wohl auch Streichen müssen,dann gibt es halt günstiges Essen für daheim nur noch.Wenn das nicht reicht,wird wohl noch weiter das Leben eingeschränkt werden müssen.Ich frage mich wie weit man sein leben einschränken kann.Bis wie weit kann man gehen.Auf jedenfall Hungern oder verdurschten will ich jedenfalls nicht.

Das alles nur weil Strom und co immer teuer wird.Man muss also dafür etwas opfern um sich den Strom noch leisten zu können.Das ist irgendwie beschämend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na wenn sich um mehrere Faktoren verrechnet...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du durch die PV Anlage pro Jahr 500€ weniger für Strom zahlst, die Anlage sagen wir 6000€ kostet hast du das nach 12 Jahren raus.


Das will ich sehen dass mir jemand mein Dach für 6000€ mit PV ausrüstet. Kann morgen vorbeikommen, zahle ich sofort. 

Reale Kosten (ist ja nicht so dass ich da keine Angebote eingeholt hätte) sind ~15.000€ fürs Material plus 10.000€ für nötige Umbauten dass das auf dem Dach überhaupt geht (mein Dach steht auch winkelmäßig sehr ungünstig) plus Elektrik über mehrere Stockwerke, dann noch optional ne Powerwall/Speicher der 9000€ kostet.
Ich komme da irgendwo zwischen 25 und 35K raus. Ohne Elektroauto.

500€ im Jahr an Stromkosten sparen ist realistisch, vielleicht sogar mehr (wenn der Strompreis sich verdoppelt sowieso) - aber selbst bei 1000€ Ersparnis rentiert sich das für mich nach 25-35 Jahren. Und alles was länger als 10 Jahre Amortisierungszeit hat ist für mich einfach nicht praktikabel.

Oder anders gesagt: So lange die Kilowattstunde nicht mehr alsn Euro kostet kannstes hier vergessen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

SpoonRest_D schrieb:


> Ich z.B. wie soll ich im Jahr 500€ Stromkosten sparen, wenn ich nur 700€ Kosten habe?


Wenn du weniger Verbrauch ahst nimmst du ne kleinere aka billigere Anlage.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen dass mir jemand mein Dach für 6000€ mit PV ausrüstet. Kann morgen vorbeikommen.


Wenn man sich selbst aufs Dach traut ist das locker machbar. Gibt genug die das selbst machen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich komme da irgendwo zwischen 25 und 35K raus.


Das sind Abwehrangebote, keine ernsthaften.
9000€ für nen 10kWh Akku (nehme ich mal an, ist üblich).
Da muss einem doch klar sein, dass das überteuert ist und nicht dem Marktwert entspricht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Naja wenn alle Firmen in der Nähe etwa ähnliche Angebote machen muss ich denen das glauben (wie gesagt die Bedingungen hier sind einfach schlecht für PV). Wenn das alles Abwehrangebote sind auch gut, kann ichs nicht ändern. Ich traue mich zwaraufs Dach aber eine große PV würde ich nicht selbst montieren wollen, dafür fehlt mir die Kenntnis (nicht nur von solchen Anlagen sondern auch von meinem Dach, das Haus ist von 1933 auch wenn das Dach 1991 saniert wurde - die Personen die das gemacht haben sind allesamt nicht mehr unter uns und groß Aufzeichnungen habe ich auch nicht).

Die 9000 fürn Speicher war ein 13,5 kWh Modell.


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

Nun alles selbst wäre ne Option.Auch wenn man Eltektromechaniker in seiner Familie hat.Selbst er möchte gewiss nicht alles auf dem Dach klettern und selbst Installieren.Man darf halt keine Fehler machen und ob es ausreicht Elektromechaniker zu sein um das Dach das drauf zu installieren ist ne andere Frage.Man muss zudem auch noch wollen und auch die Zeit dafür haben.An der Zeit scheitert es ebenso wie das wollen.
Es machen zu lassen,wenn ich schon sehe 35k,das ist heftig.Auch wenn das nur zur Abschreckung gut ist.Ich verstehe die Regierung nicht.Die wollen das Klima verbessern und lassen es zu das solche Preise abschrecken .Wozu damit es kaum welche Installieren.Das beizt sich irgendwie das ganze total.Es passt nicht zusammen.Es ist wie wenn ne Gruppe einen Stein verschieben will und die andere Gruppe dagegen drückt.Der Stein bewegt sich am ende null weiter und es kommt zum Stillstand.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die 9000 fürn Speicher war ein 13,5 kWh Modell.


Trotzdem heftig. Vergleiche das mal mit Elektroautos, für das was du hier nur für den Akku mit gleicher Kapazität zahlst würdest du noch das restliche Auto dazu bekommen.


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du weniger Verbrauch ahst nimmst du ne kleinere aka billigere Anlage.
> 
> Wenn man sich selbst aufs Dach traut ist das locker machbar. Gibt genug die das selbst machen.
> 
> ...


Also sorry aber das sind völlig realitätsfremde Tipps die Du hier abgibst, als ob irgendeine relevante Größe an Menschen so etwas selber auf dem Dach montieren könnte. Das ist einfach nicht praxistauglich, sowohl finanziell als auch physisch nicht.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nicht praxistauglich, sowohl finanziell als auch physisch nicht.


Ja sag das denen die es machen, dass sie das gar nicht können:


			https://www.r-eka.de/wp-content/uploads/SZ-Zeitung_2022-08-09-Solarhelfer-Sommercamp-FFF-reka.pdf


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt DIE KEIN GELD HABEN UM SO EINE ANLAGE ZU KAUFEN?
> 
> Klar ist das alles super und toll und rentiert sich nach vielen Jahren und so weiter - trotzdem muss ich erstmal mehrere Zehntausend Euro haben um das umzusetzen (für volle Dach-PV mit Akku und Elektroauto eher 100K). Die liegen entgegen mancher Ansicht halt nicht auf der Straße rum.



Du und andere (deine voter) verstehen es immer noch nicht.
Kaum zu glauben.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die damaligen Diskussionen über die Energiewende wird zu teuer usw. und wie die alle in Talkshows Panik geschoben haben.
Völliger Schwachsinn, damals schon wie auch heute.

Hört auf wie der verblendete Michel zu verhalten und denkt als Unternehmer!
Geld ist nicht das Problem und muss nicht unbedingt vorliegen (als Eigenkapitalanlage trotzdem nützlich), die Banlen haben genug Geld.
Stellt einen Business/Finanzplan auf und fragt einen entsprechenden Kredit an, Laufzeit 20 Jahre.

Agiert als Unternehmer, nicht als Steuerzahler!

Du hast vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Investment getätigt welche zusätzliche Kosten während der Nutzungszeit generiert ohne Abschreibungsmöglichkeiten.
Großer Fehler.

Du hast ein Haus und alle Möglichkeiten. Nutze sie!


Muss zur Nachtschicht, schreibe später noch mehr dazu und etwas ausführlicher.

Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Tekkla (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt DIE KEIN GELD HABEN UM SO EINE ANLAGE ZU KAUFEN?


Die KFW gibt dir auch Kredit, wenn du nichts oder kaum was auf der hohen Kante hast. Du musst lediglich in der Lage sein die Raten zu bezahlen und eine Sicherheit zu hinterlegen; als Immobilienbesitzer entsprechend ein Eintrag in Grundbuch. Wenn die KFW es zulässt, dann bekommste sogar ein endfälliges Darlehen. Damit kannste dann über die Laufzeit nur die Zinsen bedienen und dann am Ende den Kreditbetrag zurückzahlen. Bei der üblichen Laufzeit von 10 Jahren hat man da dann Luft und kann weiter agieren. Jedenfalls ist diesen Ansatz zu versuchen um Welten besser als sich nur hinzusetzen, nix zu tun, zu jammern und nach dem Staat zu schreien. Eines sollte man sich nämlich bewusst werden:  Viel zu billig wie bisher wird Ernegie nie wieder werden - auch ganz ohne russische Angriffskriege.

Ganz nebenbei: Jedweder Speicher verhagelt dir aktuell die Bilanz. Und ein E-Auto braucht man auch nicht, nur weil man eine PVA auf dem Dach hat.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei: Jedweder Speicher verhagelt dir aktuell die Bilanz.


Das stimmt überhaupt nicht!
Wenn man nicht diese überteuerte ********************* für 9000€ kauft.


----------



## Tekkla (21. August 2022)

SpoonRest_D schrieb:


> ... und das ist nur das eine Problem, woher nehmen sich die Menschen das Dach? Im 10 Geschosser?
> Die, die jetzt kein Geld haben, leben (vorsichtig geschätzt) zu 80% in Mietbunkern.
> Da lebe ich auch, könnte mir so ein tolles Gerät kaufen, habe aber kein Dach.











						Balkonkraftwerke: Einfacher Strom aus Eigenfertigung – lohnt sich der Aufwand?
					

Solarstrom direkt in die Steckdose: Zu gut, um wahr zu sein? c't 3003 beleuchtet, wie einfach sich Balkonkraftwerke wirklich installieren lassen.




					www.heise.de
				







Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt überhaupt nicht!
> Wenn man nicht diese überteuerte ********************* für 9000€ kauft.


Geh bitte mal davon aus, dass nicht jeder DIY drauf ist und deswegen  auf eine Firma angewiesen ist. Und da kommst aktuell eben bei 9 Monate Wartezeit und 9.000 € raus.


----------



## SpoonRest_D (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Geld ist nicht das Problem und muss nicht unbedingt vorliegen (als Eigenkapitalanlage trotzdem nützlich), die Banlen haben genug Geld.
> Stellt einen Business/Finanzplan auf und fragt einen entsprechenden Kredit an, Laufzeit 20 Jahre.


Geld ist überhaupt kein Problem  ... vor 28 Jahren wollte ich ein Haus kaufen, da gab es kein Geld, weil ich zu wenig Eigenkapital hatte.
und heute? Laufzeit 20 Jahre? wer macht mich jünger, dass ich sowas zu Lebzeiten abbezahlen kann? Wenn ich zur Bank gehe, die lachen sich tot.


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Das alles nur weil Strom und co immer teuer wird.Man muss also dafür etwas opfern um sich den Strom noch leisten zu können.Das ist irgendwie beschämend.


Für ein so reiches Land wie Deutschland, kleine Anmerkung meinerseits Ich sags immer wieder, ich bin gespannt wie lange sich der deutsche "Michel" auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt. Zumal wir ja andernorts gerne und oft den Unterstützer spielen. Wenn aber an den eigenen Leuten "vorbeiregiert" wird, kann das über kurz oder lang nicht gutgehn.

Ich selbst bin für kurz. Achja, bald fällt der Tankrabatt weg. Der nächste Schuss in`s eh schon arg malträtierte Knie des Otto-Nomalo, aber anscheinend geht es noch zu vielen zu gut.

Trotzdem allen einen schönen Sonntag...

Gruß


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Geh bitte mal davon aus, dass nicht jeder DIY drauf ist und deswegen auf eine Firma angewiesen ist. Und da kommst aktuell eben bei 9 Monate Wartezeit und 9.000 € raus.


Trotzdem sind 9000€ heftig, ich hab es ja mit nem Elektroauto verglichen also einem fertigen Endprodukt und hab nicht gesagt: "Hey die Zellen bekommt man für 1400 und mach mal"


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist diesen Ansatz zu versuchen um Welten besser als sich nur hinzusetzen, nix zu tun, zu jammern und nach dem Staat zu schreien.


Ich habe weder vor zu jammern noch nach dem Staat zu schreien (das bringt beides erfahrungsgemäß sowieso nichts). Aber ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der "unternehmerisch" für alles kredite nimmt, mit Abschreibungen, Zinsen, Tilgungen usw. rumrechnet, den letzten Euro investiert und sich finanzwirtschaftlich sozusagen einen abreißt.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es effizientere Wege gibt mit seinem Geld umzugehen als ich es tue - aber es muss auch erlaubt sein, eine ineffektivere aber sicherere Herangehensweise zu verfolgen, auch wenn der geneigte BWLler das nicht verstehen will.

Sehts mal von der Seite: Mit meiner altmodischen Herangehensweise ohne das ganze Bremborium hab ichs geschafft, mir Grundstück und Haus zu kaufen, das Haus weitestgehend zu sanieren (nur die Heizung ist noch alt - aber dennoch in sehr gutem Zustand), alle meine Verbindlichkeiten zu tilgen, eine Familie zu gründen und so gut versorgen zu können, dass ich wenn ich 2023 jeden Monat 500€ mehr für Strom und Öl zahlen müsste _immer noch_ über die Runden komme und daher nicht wirklich Angst vor der kommenden Zeit habe. All das wurde erreicht in weniger als 20 Jahren (ich bin jetzt 37). Wie viele Leute in diesem Alter können das von sich behaupten?

So unglaublich schlecht kann meine Strategie die letzten zwei Jahrzehnte nicht gewesen sein, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht streng nach Finanzerlehrbuch oder "unternehmerisch" war. Vielleicht wäre so noch mehr gegangen - mit höherem Risiko - aber ich mag diese Art von wirtschaften ganz einfach nicht. Es mag der blöde deutsche Michel sein "einfach" viel und hart zu arbeiten und von dem verdienten Geld (erst wenn mans schon hat) all das zu kaufen, aber alleine der ruhige Schlaf den ich anders nicht hätte ists mir wert. 

Und keine Sorge, auch die Energiegeschichte(n) werde ich noch in den Griff bekommen bzw. optimieren. Meine heizung hält nicht ewig und ich werde das Ding in den nächsten Jahren durch ne Wärmepumpe und dann wohl auch mit PV ersetzen. Wie und wann genau werden wir dann sehen - sicher ist aber, dass ich den Umbau wenns soweit ist (abzüglich eventueller Fördergelder) am Stück bar bezahlen werde.


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

@Incredible Alk

Respekt dann bist du ja echt gut betucht wenn du so viel Luft hast. 
Ja so gut geht es echt nicht jeden. 
Und das zu dieser harten Zeit. Was arbeitest du denn so das es dir so gut geht? 


Achja ich habe eines gelernt von Krediten man muss ne gewisse Absicherung haben um sich Geld leihen zu können. Wenn die Bank merkt oh das wird die person bis zum ende ihreres Lebens niemals abbezahlen können  vergibt die Bank auch keine Kredite. Also genau vor dem Punkt stehen wir.  Würde unsere Waschmaschine defekt gehen, müssen wir schon Kredit aufnehmen um sich diese wenn man es hart nehmen würde schon machen. Aber wenn man das schon machen muss, dann ist man wirklich schon tief gesunken.  Ich frage mich echt ob es in Deutschland noch mehr so Fälle gibt wo sich Menschen garnix mehr leisten können. Zumindest so kleine Sachen wie Kino, nen PC oder sowas kann ich mir schon noch leisten. Zwar kein teuer aber immerhin. Für große Sprünge habe auch ich zu wenig Geld. Naja man gewöhnt sich schon dran mit wenig Geld klar zu kommen. Und Geld für ne niedrige Rente habe ich schon zurück gelegt. Damit ich als Ergänzung über die Runden kommen werde. Wie gesagt ich habe jetzt schon zu wenig und in Rente noch weniger als meine Mutter. Gewöhne mich also schon dran nix leisten zu können und nur noch das wichtigste die Grundlagen des Lebens zu leisten. Alles andere wird wohl Luxus sein.  Aber zum Glück gibt es mehr als genug menschen die gebrauchte PCs verkaufen. Somit habe ich langfristig auch mal nen besseren PC wieder. Der muss nun so lange wie möglich durchhalten. So gut wie zu Zeiten wo man Vater noch lebte geht es mir nie mehr wieder.  Darum genieße ich hier und jetzt es noch voll aus.


----------



## DaStash (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> 
> Respekt dann bist du ja echt gut betucht wenn du so viel Luft hast.
> Ja so gut geht es echt nicht jeden.
> ...


Da bist du wohl nicht alleine.








						Deutscher Bundestag - Konsequenzen aus dem Paritätischen Armutsbericht 2022
					

Mit dem aktuellen Armutsbericht des Paritätischen Gesamtverbands befasste sich der Bundestag am Freitag, 8. Juli 2022, in seiner letzten Debatte vor Beginn der Sommerpause. Auf Antrag...




					www.bundestag.de
				




MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> 
> Respekt dann bist du ja echt gut betucht wenn du so viel Luft hast.


Naja, gut betucht bin ich nicht wirklich. Ich verdiene überdurchschnittlich viel, ja - dafür meine Frau so unterdurchschnittlich dass wir zusammen auf den haushalt gesehen ziemlich genau den deutschen Schnitt treffen.
Dass die beschriebenen Dinge so funktioniert haben liegt einfach daran, dass ich in der betreffenden Zeit gearbeitet habe wie ein Bekloppter und gleichzeitig weitgehend so sparsam wie möglich gelebt habe. Das war nicht angenehm, erlaubte es mir aber wenns gut lief, bis zu 2000€ pro Monat netto zu sparen. Das habe ich halt viele Jahre durchgezogen und von dem ganzen Schotter dann ohne viel Kredithilfe Boden+Haus+Sanierung bezahlt.

Das kann ich in der Form jetzt nicht mehr machen, alleine schon wenn man Frau und Kind hat ist das praktisch unmöglich (und man will ja auch nicht dass man seine Tochter nur schlafend sieht wenn man jeden Tag 12+h arbeitet), aber durch die Sache habe ich halt jetzt mietfreies wohnen - und das sind dann die erwähnten 500€ die am Monatsende übrig sind für die massiv teurer werdende Energie die andere Leute für Miete oder Kredittilgungen zahlen müssen.


latiose88 schrieb:


> Und das zu dieser harten Zeit. Was arbeitest du denn so das es dir so gut geht?


Ich bin Maschinenbauingenieur bei einem großen deutschen Stahlunternehmen. Bezahlung nach Tarif, die Tabellen sind öffentlich zugänglich. Wie gesagt reich wirste davon nicht (dafür müsste ich in den außertariflichen Bereich hochgestuft werden was aber in aller Regel eine höhere Führungsrolle erfordert) aber es ist auch nicht wenig. Jedenfalls genug um (noch) nicht Angst haben zu müssen seine Strom- oder Ölrechnung nicht mehr zahlen zu können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingenieure sind tendentiell eher die höheren Gehaltsgruppen.


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

SpoonRest_D schrieb:


> Geld ist überhaupt kein Problem  ... vor 28 Jahren wollte ich ein Haus kaufen, da gab es kein Geld, weil ich zu wenig Eigenkapital hatte.
> und heute? Laufzeit 20 Jahre? wer macht mich jünger, dass ich sowas zu Lebzeiten abbezahlen kann? Wenn ich zur Bank gehe, die lachen sich tot.




Sry, keine Ahnung wie alt du schon bist...aber vielleicht hast du ja Kinder die sich freuen würden?

Damals bei unseren ersten Haus hatten wir auch keine Kohle und die Zinsen für ein Immobilienkredit lagen bei 8,25%,,,ich weiß schmerzhaft wie sehr teuer ein Eigenheim sein kann. Laufzeit waren 30 Jahre damit man überhautp was finaziert bekommt. Das Haus wäre am Ende dreimal bezahlt gewesen...

Trotzdem hatten wir den Schritt damals gewagt weil wir nicht ein Lebenslang Miete zahlen wollten...rausgeschmissenen Geld.
Genauso wie jetzt mit dem Geld, den man anderen für den Strom bezahlt statt Nachhaltig in seinen Haushalt zu investieren. Diese "Geiz-denken" lag vielleicht auch an den Umstand das unser Verdienst grottig war und wir drei Kinder zu ernähren hatten. Da schmerzt jede Mark bzw. Euro die für vermeidbaren Blödsinn ausgegeben wird.


Und natürlich haben wir viele Fehler gemacht die auch viel Geld gekostet hatten. Mittlerweile haben wir mehrere Häuser und vermieten (an der unteren Grenze was der Mietspiegel hergibt, die Mietpreisbremse ist ein Marketing-gag der Politiker - das Finanzamt spielt da nicht mit und ist rigoros  setzt man Mieten unterhalb des Spiegels an).


Das was wir gelernt haben ist u.a.:
- Schulden (Privat) sind tödlich.
- unnötige Steuern zahlen ist kagge.  

Der Schlüssel für viele Probleme ist hier das (Neben)gewerbe für alle Lohnsteuerpflichtige.

Darum, werdet Unternehmer und nutzt die Vorteile die sich daraus ergeben!


*Expertentipp *(KEINE SCHERZ)

Ihr plant einen Neubau oder saniert eurer altes Haus (Heizung neu etc.)?

Dann trennt bilanziell den Posten der Energie und Heizungsversorgung aus den Projekt Haus und führt das als eigenständigen Energieversorgung-Unternehmen für dieses - eures - Hauses!
Und dazu zählt auch die Fussbodenheizung mit Estrich als Heizungspuffer.  
 Also alles zusammenpacken, PV, neue WP-Heizung mit allen drum und dran und natürlich die Förderungen nicht vergessen (BAFA). Es werden bis zu 50% der Kosten übernommen.
Das ganze Projekt als Unternehmen führen (Nebengewerbe) und sich über die steuerlichen Vorteile freuen.

Und wie immer, zieht einen Steuerberater hinzu.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## latiose88 (21. August 2022)

Also ich weiß ja das was meine Eltern geschafft haben, würde ich niemals schaffen. Meine Eltern haben vor 50 Jahren günstig Kredit vom staat Geld bekommen. Davon ein Haus gekauft. Dann zwischen drin Insolvenz gemeldet gehabt. Und seid 2010 schuldenfrei.  Wenn ich das auch so machen würde müsste ich erst mal ne reiche Frau kennen lernen weil ich so viel weniger als mein verstorbener Vater verdiene.  Die ich kenne haben so viel wie ich. Also wären wir bis zum lebensende mit Schulden behaftet. Das kann also garnicht mehr funktionieren. Das Haus zu halten wird ebenso ne Herausforderung. Weil je mehr im Haus leben desto mehr Kosten kommen da auf einen zu.  Das am Ende echt nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie und wann genau werden wir dann sehen - sicher ist aber, dass ich den Umbau wenns soweit ist (abzüglich eventueller Fördergelder) am Stück bar bezahlen werde.


Aber das ist doch nicht klug, lieber früher als später kaufen.


latiose88 schrieb:


> Achja ich habe eines gelernt von Krediten man muss ne gewisse Absicherung haben um sich Geld leihen zu können. Wenn die Bank merkt oh das wird die person bis zum ende ihreres Lebens niemals abbezahlen können


Ja aber hier geht es um ne PV Anlage und ohne eigenes Haus (was ja eine Absicherung wäre) brauchst du auch keine PV Anlage für 5 bis 10k€.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nicht klug, lieber früher als später kaufen.


So lange die vorhandene Heizungsanlage absolut reibungslos funktioniert habe ich nicht den geringsten Grund, sie abzureißen. Damit sich das rechnet müsste das Heizöl schon 4-5 Euro der Liter kosten (und Wärmepumpenstrom günstig bleiben was er nicht tut... also brauchts sowieso zwingend ne PV zusätzlich).

Wie gesagt ich schau mir das ja regelmäßig an aber aktuell lohnt sich der Umbau (noch) nicht. Klar wenn das Ding stirbt wirds zwangsweise umgebaut aber so lange es läuft läufts - und das bis mindestens Anfang 2024, denn bis dahin reicht die Ölmenge noch aus die ich hier geparkt habe wenns keinen extrem harten Winter gibt (bis Herbst 2023 reichts aber garantiert).
Dann schaun wir mal wieder wo die Welt grade steht - kann ja momentan in so ziemlich jede Richtung eskalieren (von 50 cent bis 5€ ist für Diesel/Öl wohl alles denkbar).


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

Zum Thema passend und ganz gut aufbereitet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlO1yK_Hycs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## bulli007 (22. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So lange die vorhandene Heizungsanlage absolut reibungslos funktioniert habe ich nicht den geringsten Grund, sie abzureißen. Damit sich das rechnet müsste das Heizöl schon 4-5 Euro der Liter kosten (und Wärmepumpenstrom günstig bleiben was er nicht tut... also brauchts sowieso zwingend ne PV zusätzlich).


Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht wirklich das eine Wärmepumpe über die PV genug Strom zur kalten Jahreszeit bekommt um ein Haus zu heizen? Im Winter bekommt su nur genug Energie wenn die Sonne scheint, da brauchst du meist auch kaum wärme um die Temperatur zu halten. Wenn es aber dunkel und Grau wird , so wie das im Winter sonst üblich ist, wird dir weder PV noch Akku weiterhelfen.


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Du und andere (deine voter) verstehen es immer noch nicht.
> Kaum zu glauben.
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die damaligen Diskussionen über die Energiewende wird zu teuer usw. und wie die alle in Talkshows Panik geschoben haben.
> Völliger Schwachsinn, damals schon wie auch heute.
> ...


Noch so ein realitätsfremder Hinweis, damit löst man keine gesamtgesellschaftlichen Probleme, sondern baut Luftschlösser...

FAZ - Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung: Hohe Inflation: Sparkassen-Präsident: 60 Prozent der Deutschen kommen an finanzielle Grenzen.








						Hohe Inflation: Sparkassen-Präsident: 60 Prozent der Deutschen kommen an finanzielle Grenzen
					

Helmut Schleweis geht davon an, dass bald 60 Prozent der deutschen Haushalte ihre gesamten verfügbaren Einkünfte monatlich für die reine Lebenshaltungskosten aufwenden müssen. Auch andere Bankvertreter teilen seine Einschätzung.




					www.faz.net
				




MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht wirklich das eine Wärmepumpe über die PV genug Strom zur kalten Jahreszeit bekommt um ein Haus zu heizen?


Natürlich nicht. Es geht nur darum zu erwähnen, dass die Wärmepumpe gegenüber meiner Ölheizung nicht mehr so arg günstiger im Betrieb ist wenn Wärmepumpenstrom auch genau wie Heizöl sehr viel teurer wird bzw. geworden ist. Mit PV wäre man aber zumindest die meiste Zeit des Jahres autark da ich die Gebäudedämmung schon weitgehend erneuert habe bzw. Wenns nicht extrem kalt ist mit 40 Grad Vorlauf hinkomme und entsprechend recht gute COP Werte fahren könnte.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht wirklich das eine Wärmepumpe über die PV genug Strom zur kalten Jahreszeit bekommt um ein Haus zu heizen? Im Winter bekommt su nur genug Energie wenn die Sonne scheint, da brauchst du meist auch kaum wärme um die Temperatur zu halten. Wenn es aber dunkel und Grau wird , so wie das im Winter sonst üblich ist, wird dir weder PV noch Akku weiterhelfen.


Da sehe ich ähnlich kritisch.
Gerade im Winter ist auch die Wirkleistung einer WäPu etwas geringer, da die Temperaturunterschiede ebenso (etwas) geringer sind (vor allem LuWäPu). Pumpleistung wird oftmals erhöht = mehr Stromverbrauch in der dunklen Jahreszeit.
Für ne flächige WäPu braucht man Platz, wer ein Reihenhaus mit "nur" 200 m² Garten hat, kann da schon an die technisch machbare Grenze kommen.
Die "üblichen" PV-Pakete (40-60 m² PV-Fläche) sind ganz gut, um Strom zw. ca. März/April bis Sept. /Oktober, manchmal Nov.  für 100% Eigenstrom zu erzeugen.
Selbst mit überdimensionierter Speicherkapazität wird ein Akkupaket nur wegen der WäPu schnell leergesaugt.
So was kann funktionieren, wenn man außerordentlich viel PV montiert hat.
Wir reden aber hier von extrem viel PV-Fläche, weil im Winter da auch mal nur noch 25-50 W pro Paneele (2m²/Stück) herauskommen kann.
Wenn dann viel Schnee liegt und die PV dann noch nur auf dem Dach ist, haste genau "0" Ertrag.

Mit "JAZ" (also das Verhältnis abgegebener Energie ans Heiznetz zu eingesetzter Energie = Elektropumpe) gilt als Jahresverbrauch einer WäPü (Luft/Erde/Wasser) für Heizung und Warmwasser ca. 2.000 bis 4.000 kWh/Jahr im Mittel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.effizienzhaus-online.de/stromverbrauch-waermepumpe/


----------



## stolpi (22. August 2022)

Ich verbaue regelmäßig (bis vor kurzem wegen Lieferengpäassen) nur WPs mit 5 bis 7kW Heizleistung (Alt und Neubau), und kein Hausbewohner musste bisher frieren.
Und VL mit 40° gibt es da auch nicht. Wer so plant, der hat das Prinzip nicht verstanden und die Vorrausetzungen dafür nicht geschaffen.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird sowieso nicht funktionieren (selbst wenn die gesamte westliche Welt durch ein Wunder ab heute CO2 neutral würde würden es mehr als +2 Grad werden), nur sind wir noch im "wir wollen die Welt retten" Modus in Deutschland während der Rest der Welt weitgehend schon im "wir müssen uns auf die Konsequenzen vorbereiten" Modus ankommt.



Das Eingeständnis "wir haben die letzten 20 Jahre nichts gemacht, um unseren Scheiß auf die Reihe zu bekommen" geht eben auch mit der Konsquenz "und das heißt wir sind für die Folgen verantwortlich" einher und damit tun sich viele sehr schwer.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch alles auf LED umgebaut, im ganzen Haus 30+ "Birnen". Keine einzige davon ist jemals kaputtgegangen oder merklich dunkler geworden - und da sind viele dabei die Richtung 10 Jahre Nutzungszeit gehen und die meisten davon sind no-Name Kram. Einzige "Markenleds" sind die Leuchtstoffröhrenersätze von "eLite" im Keller.
> LEDs sind nun wirklich das unproblematischste und einfachste Mittel überhaupt gewesen um den Stromverbrauch zu senken.



Hängt stark davon ab, was man braucht. E27 in abgedeckter Fassung? Kein Problem. E14, aber der Sockel darf nicht potthässlich sein, weil die Birne sichtbar ist? Da hatte man bis zur Einführung der Faden-LED-Lampen verdammt wenig Auswahl und bis heute flimmern einige Modelle, viele haben miserable Farbwiedergabe und so gut wie gar keine geben weißes Licht ab. Wenn er also von "Esszimmer" spricht und dann vielleicht etwas elegantes im Leuchterstil rumhängen hat, kann ich das Problem 1:1 nachvollziehen. Ausfall nach 6 Monaten ist zwar extrem, ich hatte bei 8 Birnen den ersten nach 36,5 Monaten*, aber zwei weitere nach 38 Monaten und nach 5-6 Jahren waren alle hinüber. Aktuell, nach 7,5 Jahren, leben noch 5 von ursprünglich 15 Lampen (bei, wie gesagt, jeweils 8 gleichzeitig genutzten) und wegen relativ gutem Sonneneinfall sowie zusätzlicher Akzentbeleuchtung ist diese Lampe weniger als fünf Stunden die Woche aktiv. Unterm Strich halten die LEDs gerade einmal 20 Prozent länger als ihre Halogenvorgänger.

*: Bei 36,0 Monaten kann man das fast schon als Qualiätsarbeit bezeichnen. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, gut betucht bin ich nicht wirklich. Ich verdiene überdurchschnittlich viel, ja - dafür meine Frau so unterdurchschnittlich dass wir zusammen auf den haushalt gesehen ziemlich genau den deutschen Schnitt treffen.



Immer dran denken: Jemand mit einem durchschnittlichen Einkommen hat schon 15 Prozent mehr als der durchschnittliche Deutsche (= Medianeinkommen) und das bedeutet bereits einige Tausend Euro mehr im Jahr, die man ansparen kann – oder eben nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da sehe ich ähnlich kritisch.


Es gibt halt keine gute, massentaugliche Alternative zu Wärmepumpen.
Elektroheizungen verbrauchen mehr und alles andere kannst du in der Masse einfach vergessen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aktuell, nach 7,5 Jahren, leben noch 5 von ursprünglich 15 Lampen


Ich bin wirklich überrascht dass bei dir/euch so viele LEDs sterben. Entweder hab ich einfach statistisches Glück oder zufällig ein, zwei gute Chargen erwischt. Ich kann mich an keine einzige Led erinnern die ich bisher austauschen musste. Entweder sie waren out of the box bzw. Sekunden nach dem ersten einschalten tot (und wurden auf Gewährleistung ersetzt) oder sie laufen noch immer. Manche davon hab ich aus der alten Wohnung noch mitgenommen, die gehn wirklich schon an die 10 Jahre - und das sind E27er Deckenlampen in der Küche, also nichts was nur selten mal angeschaltet würde.

Mit der Designsache haste aber uneingeschränkt Recht. Ich hab halt fast nur E27er Standardlampen und diese Leuchtstoffröhren-Ersatz-Leds. Eine einzige Lampe hab ich mit filigraneren Leuchtmitteln (G7 Fassung is das glaub ich) aber selbst die 4 Leds sind jetzt seit 2016 eingebaut und leuchten noch alle vier.


----------



## stolpi (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da sehe ich ähnlich kritisch.
> Gerade im Winter ist auch die Wirkleistung einer WäPu etwas geringer, da die Temperaturunterschiede ebenso (etwas) geringer sind (vor allem LuWäPu). Pumpleistung wird oftmals erhöht = mehr Stromverbrauch in der dunklen Jahreszeit.
> Für ne flächige WäPu braucht man Platz, wer ein Reihenhaus mit "nur" 200 m² Garten hat, kann da schon an die technisch machbare Grenze kommen.
> Die "üblichen" PV-Pakete (40-60 m² PV-Fläche) sind ganz gut, um Strom zw. ca. März/April bis Sept. /Oktober, manchmal Nov.  für 100% Eigenstrom zu erzeugen.
> ...




Die WPs die ich verbaue ziehen bei Volllast bis -15° max. 1,5kW ohne große Verluste bei der Heizleistung.
Unter 15° wurde der eingebaute Heizstab unterstützen um die Heizleistung bis -20° zu gewährleisten.

JAZ von 2,8 ist nicht der Burner und nicht der Stand der Technik.


Bei meinen aktuellen Projekt allerdings erreicht die WP wahrscheinlich nicht mal das. Aber der "Kunde" will jetzt unbedingt und hat gekauft was da ist.
Bin froh wenn das überhaupt irgendwie funktioniert. Wird sportlich, mal sehen, September/Oktober soll sie laufen. Dann poste ich mal ein paar Bilder von dieser Wundermaschine. 


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich überrascht dass bei dir/euch so viele LEDs sterben.


Bei mir sind nur GU 5 3 LEDs ausgefallen weil ich die an nem Trafo betrieben hab dessen Mindestlast sie unterschritten haben.

Mindestlast beim Trafo hatte ich vorher aber auch noch nie gehört


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Die WPs die ich verbaue ziehen bei Volllast bis -15° max. 1,5kW ohne große Verluste bei der Heizleistung.
> Unter 15° wurde der eingebaute Heizstab unterstützen um die Heizleistung bis -20° zu gewährleisten.


Was ordentlich ist


stolpi schrieb:


> JAZ von 2,8 ist nicht der Burner und nicht der Stand der Technik.


Na ja, wahllos herausgegriffene Website zur Verdeutlichung, mir ging es da mehr ums Prinzip.


stolpi schrieb:


> Bei meinen aktuellen Projekt allerdings erreicht die WP wahrscheinlich nicht mal das. Aber der "Kunde" will jetzt unbedingt und hat gekauft was da ist.
> Bin froh wenn das überhaupt irgendwie funktioniert. Wird sportlich, mal sehen, September/Oktober soll sie laufen. Dann poste ich mal ein paar Bilder von dieser Wundermaschine.


Au ja   


stolpi schrieb:


> Viele Grüße,
> stolpi


Gruß zurück


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt halt keine gute, massentaugliche Alternative zu Wärmepumpen.
> Elektroheizungen verbrauchen mehr und alles andere kannst du in der Masse einfach vergessen.


Jain.
Also für eine Umrüstoption (mit geringem Platzbedarf) wird es schon schwierig.
Kernthema ist und bleibt die Energiepufferung zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man die Energie auch tatsächlich braucht.

Neubau:

Wenn sich Straßenzüge/Gemeinde zusammenschließen, wäre über eine Biogasanlage mit BKHW nachzudenken, innerstädtisch eher schwierig.

Die Kombination aus Solarthermie + seehr großen WW-Speicher funktioniert im Einzelfall, aber auch nur unter optimalen Bedingungen (und viel Geld).

Ich bin prinzipiell ein Verfechter der lokalen Redundanz, also in Richtung Pellets, Hackschnitzel oder Scheitholz als Backupsystem, wenn eine Kombination aus PV und Solarthermie an Extremtagen gar nix mehr liefern.

Der Brennstoffzuschuss über den nachwachsende Rohstoff Holz liegt da im Schnitt bei ca. 15-25%, je nach Effizienz der Solaranlagen allgemein und dem tatsächlichen Verlauf des winters.

Die aktuellen Pelletspreise für mich persönlich sind jetzt aber auch nicht mehr derzeit lustig, aber aktuell immerhin günstiger als Gas (was ich auch mir nie hätte erträumen lassen).


----------



## bulli007 (22. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Es geht nur darum zu erwähnen, dass die Wärmepumpe gegenüber meiner Ölheizung nicht mehr so arg günstiger im Betrieb ist wenn Wärmepumpenstrom auch genau wie Heizöl sehr viel teurer wird bzw. geworden ist. Mit PV wäre man aber zumindest die meiste Zeit des Jahres autark da ich die Gebäudedämmung schon weitgehend erneuert habe bzw. Wenns nicht extrem kalt ist mit 40 Grad Vorlauf hinkomme und entsprechend recht gute COP Werte fahren könnte.


Dämmung ist das magische Wort!
Wenn du gut genug gedämmt hast brauchst du auch keine teure Wärmepumpe, da du ja Warmwasser eh wieder auf  andere art heizen musst und dadurch noch mehr kosten hast.
Ich wohne in einen alten Haus,  habe dort ein paar alte Fenster und Türen ersetzen lassen und habe das Dach komplett neu gedämmt und neue Zwischenwände reingezogen und diese mit Steinwolle gefüllt ,die auch noch hervorragend  Schall Isolieren. Heizen muss ich nur wenn die Aussentemperatur unter 8° fällt, darüber hält sich die Wärme hervorragend im Haus. Warmwasser kommt bis auf den Winter und einen teil des Herbstes aus der Solarthermie.
Von mitte/ende- Oktober bis März(bei sehr kalten Wetter auch schon mal  bis Mai) wird ein bis zwei mal täglich mit Scheitholz geheizt. Dadurch habe ich in den 3 Haupträumen um die 23° und in den anderen zwischen 
18° und 20 °, je nach Nutzungswert. Summa summarum eigentlich ein teurer Spaß, sobald man aber selbst viel Hand anlegt wird es im vergleich  zum machen lassen extrem günstiger.
Das beste zum Schluss.....Ich heize einzig allein mit 10 bis 12 Raummeter Holz im Jahr je nach Winter, muss aber jeden Sommer schwitzen  um das Holz einzulagern. Mit einer WP bekomme ich weder die benötigte Wärme noch könnte ich jemals so günstig fahren, wobei die WP in Zukunft wohl noch teurer wird, da Energie in Deutschland in erster Linie dazu dient um  die Taschen der Unternehmen, Staatskassen und Lobbyisten  zu füllen , wird sich dies sicher nie ändern, egal ob diese aus regenerativen oder fossilen Brennstoffen entsteht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. August 2022)

Warmwasser geht auch via Wärmepumpe, lohnt wegen der meist höheren Zieltemperatur aber energetisch weniger und ist wegen des geringeren Bedarfs zwangsläufig kleiner, also pro Leistung teurer. Im Vergleich zu Solarthermie sowieso.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt halt keine gute, massentaugliche Alternative zu Wärmepumpen.
> Elektroheizungen verbrauchen mehr und alles andere kannst du in der Masse einfach vergessen.



Wenn es richtig kalt wird, brauchen Luftwärmepumpen halt Zuheizer und ab einer gewissen Grenze kommt die Wärme fast nur noch aus denen/der Wirkungsfaktor geht gegen 1. Sehr zum Ärger von derjenigen, die von Autarkie träumen, passiert das bevorzugt im Januar, wenn die Photovoltaikleistung ebenfalls noch tief im Winterloch steckt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich überrascht dass bei dir/euch so viele LEDs sterben. Entweder hab ich einfach statistisches Glück oder zufällig ein, zwei gute Chargen erwischt. Ich kann mich an keine einzige Led erinnern die ich bisher austauschen musste. Entweder sie waren out of the box bzw. Sekunden nach dem ersten einschalten tot (und wurden auf Gewährleistung ersetzt) oder sie laufen noch immer. Manche davon hab ich aus der alten Wohnung noch mitgenommen, die gehn wirklich schon an die 10 Jahre - und das sind E27er Deckenlampen in der Küche, also nichts was nur selten mal angeschaltet würde.
> 
> Mit der Designsache haste aber uneingeschränkt Recht. Ich hab halt fast nur E27er Standardlampen und diese Leuchtstoffröhren-Ersatz-Leds. Eine einzige Lampe hab ich mit filigraneren Leuchtmitteln (G7 Fassung is das glaub ich) aber selbst die 4 Leds sind jetzt seit 2016 eingebaut und leuchten noch alle vier.



E27 hat auf alle Fälle mehr Platz für die Elektrik ist und häufig sind es die Spannungswandler, die die Lebensdauer begrenzen.* Da ist mir bislang auch noch keine durchgebrannt, allerdings ist die Erfahrungs-/Laufzeit auch viel geringer – E27 konnte man schon vorher gut auf Kompaktleuchtstofflampen umrüsten und die halten. Das E14er Glühobst stand weiter oben auf der Abschussliste.

*: Wobei mir in einem Fall eine SMD-LED selbst sichtbar verkohlt ist und der Austausch gegen das optisch intakte LED-Modul einer anderen defekten Lampe konnte auch nichts mehr retten. Also entweder waren bei mir die Chips ebenfalls eine prominente Ausfallursache oder aber die Netzteile reißen sie mit in den Abgrund. (Ich hoffe mal auf letzteres, denn der jetzt als Ersatz gekaufte Leuchtentyp hat zwar einen besser gekühlte Stromversorgung, aber auch acht mal mehr SMDs )


----------



## bulli007 (22. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt halt keine gute, massentaugliche Alternative zu Wärmepumpen.
> Elektroheizungen verbrauchen mehr und alles andere kannst du in der Masse einfach vergessen.


Es gibt schon was, über PV -Anlage in den sonnigen Monaten Wasserstoff Produzieren und einlagern und in den kalten Monaten Strom/Wärme mit der gespeicherten Energie erzeugen , sei es durch Wärmepumpe oder verbrennen, was eigentlich egal ist, da in beiden fällen Wasser entsteht, so ganz ohne Umweltverschmutzung oder Gestank.
Leider kenne ich nur einen Hersteller der dies kaufbar anbietet, aber leider ausserhalb meiner Preislage liegt.
Mal abgesehen davon das Wasserstoff von der Handhabung bisschen Kritisch ist, muss jemand anderes erklären warum es nicht mehr Hersteller gibt....... oder ich kenne. 
Wasserstoffherstellung hat zwar einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad, der bei einer PV mit 70% Limit ( PV Besitzer wissen was ich meine) oder aktuellen  Einspeisevergütung von etwas mehr wie 5 Cent und  gleichzeitigen Einkauf von 43 Cent, absolut egalisiert und profitabel macht,, vorausgesetzt die Technik dahinter ist bezahlbar.   
Ich habe leider nicht die Fähigkeiten so etwas zu bauen auch wenn mir das Grundprinzip klar ist.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon was, über PV -Anlage in den sonnigen Monaten Wasserstoff Produzieren und einlagern und in den kalten Monaten Strom/Wärme mit der gespeicherten Energie erzeugen , sei es durch Wärmepumpe oder verbrennen, was eigentlich egal ist, da in beiden fällen Wasser entsteht, so ganz ohne Umweltverschmutzung oder Gestank.
> Leider kenne ich nur einen Hersteller der dies kaufbar anbietet, aber leider ausserhalb meiner Preislage liegt.
> Mal abgesehen davon das Wasserstoff von der Handhabung bisschen Kritisch ist, muss jemand anderes erklären warum es nicht mehr Hersteller gibt....... oder ich kenne.
> Wasserstoffherstellung hat zwar einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad, der bei einer PV mit 70% Limit ( PV Besitzer wissen was ich meine) oder aktuellen  Einspeisevergütung von etwas mehr wie 5 Cent und  gleichzeitigen Einkauf von 43 Cent, absolut egalisiert und profitabel macht,, vorausgesetzt die Technik dahinter ist bezahlbar.
> Ich habe leider nicht die Fähigkeiten so etwas zu bauen auch wenn mir das Grundprinzip klar ist.


Die prinzipielle idee ist charmant.
Aber H2 Produktion für ein EFH  ist derzeit halt...
Für das Geld kannste 30 Jahre Vollpension im Hilton auf den Malediven verbringen...


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jain.
> Also für eine Umrüstoption (mit geringem Platzbedarf) wird es schon schwierig.
> Kernthema ist und bleibt die Energiepufferung zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man die Energie auch tatsächlich braucht.


Das muss nicht im großen Maßstab lokal passieren, vergiss nicht, im Winter gibt es mehr Wind.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Brennstoffzuschuss über den nachwachsende Rohstoff Holz liegt da im Schnitt bei ca. 15-25%,


Hören wir doch einfach auf diese ********************* lokal zu verbrennen, das sorgt für dreckige Luft oder teure Filterung.
Dann haben wir Elektroautos und die Luft ist im Winter noch schlimmer, super.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig kalt wird, brauchen Luftwärmepumpen halt Zuheizer und ab einer gewissen Grenze kommt die Wärme fast nur noch aus denen/der Wirkungsfaktor geht gegen 1.


Ja, dann hast du ein paar Tagen wo ne Wärmepumpe so schlecht ist wie die Heizlüfter, aber sonst besser.


compisucher schrieb:


> Für das Geld kannste 30 Jahre Vollpension im Hilton auf den Malediven verbringen...


Eher nen halbes Jahr, maximal.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das muss nicht im großen Maßstab lokal passieren, vergiss nicht, im Winter gibt es mehr Wind.


Hehe, vor Kurzem hat einer hier im Forum genau das Gegenteil behauptet.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hören wir doch einfach auf diese ********************* lokal zu verbrennen, das sorgt für dreckige Luft oder teure Filterung.
> Dann haben wir Elektroautos und die Luft ist im Winter noch schlimmer, super.


Es ist der einzige nachwachsende Rohbrennstoff, den wir im größeren Umfang haben, sieht man vom "Abfall" für Biogasanlagen ab.
Man muss immer differenzieren, wo und in welchem Umfang Holz als Brennstoff eingesetzt wird.
Innerstädtisch ohne Filter wäre  das der Gau.
Ländlich mit Filter eher problemlos.
Ich z. B. habe einen aktiven elektrostatischen Filter (25 W im Betrieb) der ca. 88-90% hausfiltert, also besser, als die meisten PKW-Kat-Systeme.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (22. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unsinn habe ich mich bei deinem Post auch gefragt.
> Länderfinanzausgleich ist dir ein Begriff? Und kleiner Spoiler die Kohle kommt nicht aus dem Norden.
> BW ist das einzige Bundesland, welches jedes Jahr über den Länderfinanzausgleich die restlichen Bundesländer mitfinanziert hat. Aktuell zahlt Bayern jedes Jahr am meisten, da die Grünen das Bundesland ziemlich runterwirtschaften, aber dennoch kommt die wirtschaftliche Power Deutschlands halt aus dem Süden. Das ist halt einfach ein Fakt auch wenn es manchen vielleicht nicht schmeckt.



Das ist ja schön und gut, aber es ändert nichts an meiner Aussage das ein Vergleich nur über die Finanzstärke hinweg einfach nur Schrott ist.
Es wird immer ein Bundesland geben welches stärker als die anderen ist. Dennoch bleibt meine Aussage richtig.
Deine Aussage hingegen zeigt nur, dass es Dir sehr wichtig ist das der Süden als besser wahrgenommen wird.
Das aber alles in Deutschland zusammenhängt versteht auch Du anscheinend nicht.

Aber wir können ja gerne mal die Grenzen ziehen die glatt_rasiert gefordert hat und dann sehen was aus dem Experiement starker Süden geworden ist. 


helleye schrieb:


> Das würde besser gehen, wenn nicht Generationen von CSU-Amigos "Monstertrassen" und "die Verspargelung der Landschaft" verhindert hätten. Das einzige was sich schnell in den Wind der Wählergunst dreht ist die aktuelle Meinung des MP. Rückgrat oder gar einen Plan gibt es in der bayrischen Politik nicht mehr. Immer nur Stammtisch- / Bierzeltgeschwätz. Lösungen und Ideen: Schuld sind immer die Anderen. So wird das nix


Die Politik kann ein Motor der Gesellschaft sein, aber meistens läuft sie nur auf 3 Pötten und hat zwischendurch komplette Aussetzer.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist der einzige nachwachsende Rohbrennstoff, den wir im größeren Umfang haben, sieht man vom "Abfall" für Biogasanlagen ab.


Ja der Umfang ist aber erheblich zu klein für die ganz breite Masse.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja der Umfang ist aber erheblich zu klein für die ganz breite Masse.


Was genau der Knackpunkt ist.
Eine Biogasanlage funktioniert mit definierter Abnahmemenge und auf Grund der Leitungsverluste in Relation zur erzeugtem Biogas auch nur lokal.
Gemeinden bis vielleicht 5.000 oder gar 10.000 EW mit ländlichem Umfeld (irgendwoher muss ja das Biozeugs herkommen) funktionieren, für eine Großstadt wie Berlin wäre schlichtweg zu wenig Biozeugs da.


----------



## HisN (22. August 2022)

Bei mir ging es gerade von 28 auf 29ct hoch, und dann wieder auf 25ct zurück durch die EEG-Umlage.
Ich bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, kann dem aber gelassener entgegensehen, da ich nach zwei Jahren Hickhack endlich meine Solar-Anlage im Februar realisieren konnte.
Klein aber fein.
Hab also meine Stromgebühren quasi im Voraus bezahlt für die nächsten Jahre^^

Viel schlimmer finde ich da die Preissteigerung vom GAS. Das ist von 5ct auf 25ct hoch, und dann kommt da jetzt noch die Umlage drauf. Juhu. Und da hab ich noch keinen Plan, wie ich das kompensieren soll.


----------



## stolpi (24. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon was, über PV -Anlage in den sonnigen Monaten Wasserstoff Produzieren und einlagern und in den kalten Monaten Strom/Wärme mit der gespeicherten Energie erzeugen , sei es durch Wärmepumpe oder verbrennen, was eigentlich egal ist, da in beiden fällen Wasser entsteht, so ganz ohne Umweltverschmutzung oder Gestank.
> Leider kenne ich nur einen Hersteller der dies kaufbar anbietet, aber leider ausserhalb meiner Preislage liegt.
> Mal abgesehen davon das Wasserstoff von der Handhabung bisschen Kritisch ist, muss jemand anderes erklären warum es nicht mehr Hersteller gibt....... oder ich kenne.
> Wasserstoffherstellung hat zwar einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad, der bei einer PV mit 70% Limit ( PV Besitzer wissen was ich meine) oder aktuellen  Einspeisevergütung von etwas mehr wie 5 Cent und  gleichzeitigen Einkauf von 43 Cent, absolut egalisiert und profitabel macht,, vorausgesetzt die Technik dahinter ist bezahlbar.
> Ich habe leider nicht die Fähigkeiten so etwas zu bauen auch wenn mir das Grundprinzip klar ist.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9sLoPTsVGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## bulli007 (24. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, die Picea kenne ich schon, sie ist noch ein Nischenprodukt  und liegt damit mit 60k bis 80k deutlich über mein Budged.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Danke, die Picea kenne ich schon, sie ist noch ein Nischenprodukt  und liegt damit mit 60k bis 80k deutlich über mein Budged.


Lass den Verbrauch an Gas oder Öl oder Pellets oder was auch immer (derzeit)  mit 4.000 €/anno/Haushalt annehmen.
Dann wären das 15 bis 20 Jahre Amortisationszeit, in der keine gravierende Reparatur aufkommen dürfte.
Das klingt erst mal nicht unrealistisch.

Allerdings dürften nur sehr, sehr wenige  für eine im Prinzip nur Heizung + Brennmaterial  so viel Geld investieren können.

Die Lagerung von gasförmigen H2 ist  sicherheitstechnisch auch ein wenig zu hinterfragen.

Ich stelle mir gerade eine ganze Wohnsiedlung mit ein paar hundert EW mit 10-tausenden von Litern H2 in Flaschen hinterm Haus vor und irgend ein Depp schmeisst einen Molotov-Cocktail in die Nähe.
Der große Brand von Rom anno 64 n. Chr. dürfte Kleinkinderkram dagegen sein.


----------



## latiose88 (24. August 2022)

Was heißt EW ausgeschrieben und was ist denn H2?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. August 2022)

*E*ein*w*ohner und die chemische Formel von molekularem Wasserstoff ist H-H.


----------



## bulli007 (25. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Lass den Verbrauch an Gas oder Öl oder Pellets oder was auch immer (derzeit)  mit 4.000 €/anno/Haushalt annehmen.
> Dann wären das 15 bis 20 Jahre Amortisationszeit, in der keine gravierende Reparatur aufkommen dürfte.
> Das klingt erst mal nicht unrealistisch.


Es kommen noch 500 Wartung dazu, wobei ich nicht weiß ob da schon die Gasprüfung mit enthalten ist, die ja in Deutschland auch vorgeschrieben ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings dürften nur sehr, sehr wenige  für eine im Prinzip nur Heizung + Brennmaterial  so viel Geld investieren können.


Vor allem bin ich der Meinung das die aktuelle Akkutechnik in eine Sackgasse endet und eine neue Art des Speicherns notwenig macht und damit zwingend zu eine Revolution  führen muss um E-Autos dauerhaft und überall zu etablieren, was auch PV Betreiber zu gute kommen würde und auch ein System für 80K für obsolet erklären würde, da masslos überteuert.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Lagerung von gasförmigen H2 ist  sicherheitstechnisch auch ein wenig zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Ich stelle mir gerade eine ganze Wohnsiedlung mit ein paar hundert EW mit 10-tausenden von Litern H2 in Flaschen hinterm Haus vor und irgend ein Depp schmeisst einen Molotov-Cocktail in die Nähe.
> Der große Brand von Rom anno 64 n. Chr. dürfte Kleinkinderkram dagegen sein.


Angeblich soll dies durch adsorptive Speicherung in Metallschaum recht gefahrlos sein, der aufgrund der eher langsamen Freisetzung des Gases genau solche Alpträume wie bei dir gar nicht erst erlauben sollte und Nero "nur" Geschichte bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel zur Gamescom/Gaming allgemein und den Strombedarf:

Gamescom: Spielspaß trifft auf Energiekrise


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll dies durch adsorptive Speicherung in Metallschaum recht gefahrlos sein, der aufgrund der eher langsamen Freisetzung des Gases genau solche Alpträume wie bei dir gar nicht erst erlauben sollte und Nero "nur" Geschichte bleiben.


Die Metallschaumgeschichte kannte ich jetzt noch nicht, Danke für die Info!


latiose88 schrieb:


> ...und was ist denn H2?


Das wirklich interessante an Wasserstoff ist, der bei der Gewinnung Grundsätzlich erst mal molekular vorliegt, also H2, dass er in Reaktion mit (Luft-)Sauerstoff O2 zu banalem Wasser verbrennt.
Aus dem Auspuff des Verbrennermotors kommt tatsächlich nur Wasserdampf (und im Detail noch ein wenig Wasserstoffperoxid).
Interessant zu Mischungsverhältnisse das Knallgas aus der Schule








						Knallgas – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

Salve,

ich möchte hier nochmal etwas sehr Substanzielles einbringen, was sehr unbeliebt ist in Deutschland, aber anscheinend auf weitverbreiteten Nichtwissen beruht, jedenfalls sind so ziemlich sämtliche Vorurteile von einer vom Bundestag eingesetzten wissenschaftlichen Expertenkommission eingesammelt worden. Nur in der Politik interessiert sich kein "Schwein" dafür und es werden schlichtweg die eigenen *eingesetzten *Experten (Umweltschützer) ignoriert.

Als Zusammenfassung die FAZ, leier hinter einer Paywall.








						Gas-Krise: Fracking wäre eine Lösung
					

Noch vor dem Ukrainekrieg hielt eine Expertenkommission der Bundesregierung fest: Die Risiken des Frackings sind heute beherrschbar. Doch die Ampel tut so, als hätte es diesen Bericht nie gegeben. Und sie scheut den Konflikt mit Umweltaktivisten.




					www.faz.net
				




Wer sich nicht scheut mal ein paar Seiten zu lesen, wird hier weitergeholfen.





						Expertenkommission Fracking: Bericht
					






					expkom-fracking-whg.de
				





			https://expkom-fracking-whg.de/lw_resource/datapool/systemfiles/elements/files/C5D4DD128BEF7FDBE0537E695E86475A/live/document/Bericht_ExpertenkommissionFracking_2021.pdf
		


Ich als Bürger fühle mich jedenfalls, in der momentanen Ausnahmesituation eindeutig "verarscht", das wir einen Lösungsansatz im eigenen Land haben, der von Umwelt Experten wissenschaftlich als unbedenklich eingeschätzt wird und die Politik das schlicht und einfach ignoriert!


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Fracking kann man kontrovers diskutieren - schwierig.
Ich sehe am Horizont durchaus das Thema Trinkwasserversorgung in Deutschland.
Das Tiefengrundwasser ist ein zusammenhängendes System und sollte m. M. nach als "strategische Reserve" so unberührt wie möglich verbleiben.
Fracking greift in dieses System ein, ob nachhaltig schädlich oder nicht wird sehr kontrovers diskutiert.

Der Witz ist, die Dienstreise nach Kanada sollte ja auch dieses Thema beleuchten - Gas aus Kanada.
Naturgemäß wurde es kein Thema, weil nicht nur vordergründig gar keine LNG Terminals in Kanada existieren, sondern Kanada derzeit ca. 70-80% des Gases mittels Fracking fördert und aus eigenen Umweltschutzgründen diese Förderung nicht ausbauen möchte, sondern sogar mittel-langfristig wieder verringern möchte.
Quelle:








						Warum Kanada nicht sofort Gas liefern will
					

Am Wochenende reisen Kanzler Scholz und Wirtschaftsminister Habeck gemeinsam nach Kanada. Obwohl es eines der erdgasreichsten Länder der Welt ist, wollen sie zumindest nicht öffentlich über den Rohstoff reden.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fracking kann man kontrovers diskutieren - schwierig.
> Ich sehe am Horizont durchaus das Thema Trinkwasserversorgung in Deutschland.
> Das Tiefengrundwasser ist ein zusammenhängendes System und sollte m. M. nach als "strategische Reserve" so unberührt wie möglich verbleiben.
> Fracking greift in dieses System ein, ob nachhaltig schädlich oder nicht wird sehr kontrovers diskutiert.


Zitat aus der Studie basierend auf einer Auswertung/Studie von 2 Millionen Fracks in den USA.



> Dem in der Studie dargestellten Erfordernis einer Systemerkundung zur Ermittlung von Ausschlussgebieten im Rahmen der
> Standortauswahl sowie den für die verschiedenen Projektphasen vorgeschlagenen Überwachungs- und Schutzmaßnahmen
> schließt sich die Expertenkommission an.
> Unter der Voraussetzung, dass diese Vorschläge vollumfänglich umgesetzt und fortlaufend an neue Erkenntnisse angepasst
> ...


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Yo, mei, ich möchte da gar nicht richtig kontrovers diskutieren.
Was soll die Expertenkommison ja auch anderes hinschreiben?
Den Bericht kenne ich ja, gültig ist der von 2021, der von 2022 hat ja nur ein Deckblatt bekommen.

Das Thema ist halt, es wird eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen und eigentlich gibt es keine valide Datenlage, wie ich es gerne durch meine Ingenieursbrille gerne hätte.
Wahllos paar Absätze herausgegriffen:

PDF-Seite 7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PDF-Seite 8:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist sogar einleuchtend
Ich bin mir auf Grund der deutschen Geologie recht sicher, dass wenn z. b. im Aachner Becken gebohrt werden würde, wir einen Anstieg von Methandiffusionen im Ruhrgebiet sehen würden.
So was muss halt offen kommuniziert werden.

PDF-Seite 14:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PDF-Seite15:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier diese Anmerkung:
De Wunsch nach Fracking bei gleichzeitiger Kürzung der Mittel für den Katastrophenschutz ist halt kontraproduktiv für die Diskussion.

und noch PDF-Seite18:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das heisst halt übersetzt, man weiss gar nicht genau, was tatsächlich im Grundwasser passieren wird.

In den USA mit z. B. Texas = konstant 100 m Grundwasser ist das einfach.
Bei uns mit der kleinteiligen Topologie eine ganz andere Nummer.

Kurzum, der Bericht zeigt intern viele Unwägbarkeiten auf und wird mit dem Merkelschen "wir schaffen das schon" beendet.

Klar, auch der Politiker liest leider immer nur das Deckblatt oder die Zusammenfassung.
Die Krux des Ingenieurs, dass der aussagekräftige Teil nicht wahrgenommen wird, sich hinterher alle Wundern und der Ing. in der Verteidigung sagt: ich habe es doch geschrieben.

Ich bin da Vollpragmatiker:
Probebohrung im vielversprechendsten Gebiet bei gleichzeitigem umfassenden Monitoring.
Dann hat man valide Daten zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.

Edit:
Damit sich die Anwohner mal drauf einstellen können, wo genau was liegen könnte:
Quelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt prinzipiell doof:
Naturschutzgebiete an den Alpen und in den Rheinauen, auf Rügen und westlich von Hannover (Heide? - bin da oben nicht soo bewandert)


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin da Vollpragmatiker:
> Probebohrung im vielversprechendsten Gebiet bei gleichzeitigem umfassenden Monitoring.
> Dann hat man valide Daten zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.


Um nichts anderes geht es, da bin ich ganz bei dir, wir müssen ja auf Grund unserer Geologie und Beschaffenheit eine eigene Methodik entwickeln und das Monitoring so dicht wie möglich bis zur "Perfektion" gestalten.
Aber in der momentanen Situation gar nichts zu tun, es schlicht zu verweigern, obwohl die Bevölkerung im Monet einer unkontrollierten Preisexplosion ausgesetzt ist und Russland auf sehr lange Zeit nicht in Frage kommt, ist kontraproduktiv und schlicht fahrlässig.

Ich darf mal daran erinnern, das der *deutsche* Untertageabbau/Bergbau weltweit führend und die Nummer 1 war auf der Welt, in Sachen Technik, Sicherheit und Umweltschutz/Geologie, bis alle Zechen geschlossen wurden. Ich weiß nicht was uns daran hindern sollte auf einem anderen Gebiet eine ähnlich gute Expertise aufzubauen.


----------



## Lotto (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zitat aus der Studie basierend auf einer Auswertung/Studie von 2 Millionen Fracks in den USA.


Erstmal: gering bedeutet nicht, dass kein Risiko vorhanden ist.
Und wer genau steckt hinter der Studien (also wirklich, nicht nur auf dem Papier? Wissen wahrscheinlich nur 2 Leute).
Dann sind "Experten" auch nur Menschen, d.h. die können das nur aufgrund der bekannten Parameter abschätzen. Es gibt aber immer Unbekannte.
Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass bei solchen Dingen sich die Experten einfach irren und man in 40-50 Jahren danach dann feststellen würde, dass ein Anstieg von Erkrankungen xyz auf Fracking zurückzuführen ist. Ganz nachweisen wird man das nicht können, womit dann die Unternehmen fein raus sind und die totkranken Menschen einfach nur Pech gehabt haben.
Ist wie mit der Atombombe. Bei den ersten Tests standen die Wissenschaftler und Soldaten alle vollkommen ungeschützt in Blickreichweite. Nachdem die Explosion durch war fuhren die sofort zum Zentrum um zu die Wirkung zu erkunden. Selbst beim Abwurf über Hisroshima/Nagasaki wusste man noch nichts von den verherrenden Strahlungsfolgen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und wer genau steckt hinter der Studien (also wirklich, nicht nur auf dem Papier? Wissen wahrscheinlich nur 2 Leute).
> Dann sind "Experten" auch nur Menschen, d.h. die können das nur aufgrund der bekannten Parameter abschätzen. Es gibt aber immer Unbekannte.


Das ist eine wissenschaftliche Expertenkomission des Bundestages, wer daran teilnimmt ist transparent und die werden ebenfalls, sich ausschließlich an wissenschaftlichen Studien orientieren.
Aber (kleine) Teile der heutigen Gesellschaft ist der Art subjektiv von sich selber überzeugt, das sie es besser wissen, das Wissenschaft anscheinend keine Rolle mehr spielt, wie wir erst kürzlich bei anderen Problemen erlebt haben und erleben!


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Die Expertenkommission hat per se gut gearbeitet.
Wer sich die Mühe macht, den ganzen Bericht zu lesen, der bekommt alle Unwägbarkeiten/Risiken genannt.
Es steht alles drinnen.

Und noch Mal:
Die Empfehlung es zumindest anzugehen, um eine sichere Datenlage zu bekommen, ist besser, als theoretisch ohne Daten Jahrelang darüber zu diskutieren.
Der Name Thomas Himmelsbach ist der Entscheidende, die anderen kurz vor irrelevant.
Er ist einer der besten Geologen und Grundwasserexperten auf der Welt, nicht nur in D..



Lotto schrieb:


> Dann sind "Experten" auch nur Menschen, d.h. die können das nur aufgrund der bekannten Parameter abschätzen. Es gibt aber immer Unbekannte.


Die Problematik in Deutschland ist, das wir vordergründig eine Expertenflut haben.
Die Experten, die keiner hört aber meist Recht haben, sind Ingenieure oder Wissenschaftler, die Berichte schreiben und in seltenen Interviews stets auf ihre schriftlichen Ausführungen verweisen, weil komplexe Themen nicht in 1-2 Sätzen einfach abgehandelt werden können.
Das Mitdenken kann dem Zuhörenden nicht abgenommen werden.
Wissen und vor allem Begreifen bekommt man nicht mit dem Konsumieren von YT Videos oder gar Talkshows, sondern mit dem Studium der Materie und eigenständigem Nachvollziehen von Berechnungen/Ausarbeitungen.

Menschen, die in Talkshows publikumswirksam irgend was labern sind keine Experten, sondern selbstdarstellerische Laienschauspieler mit Geltungsdrang.
Schönen Gruß an Herrn Lauterbach.


----------



## stolpi (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich als Bürger fühle mich jedenfalls, in der momentanen Ausnahmesituation eindeutig "verarscht", das wir einen Lösungsansatz im eigenen Land haben, der von Umwelt Experten wissenschaftlich als unbedenklich eingeschätzt wird und die Politik das schlicht und einfach ignoriert!




Atomkraft wurde auch als unbenklich eingestuft und massiv subventioniert.

Na, wollst mal in der Asse aufräumen helfen? Natürlich ohne Entgeld, Atomkraft ist ja so billig. 


Was jetzt als unbedenklich angesehen wird, kann in ein paar Jahrzehnten vielleicht zu einer echten Katastrophe führen. Wir haben jetzt schon Probleme mit den Trinkwasser.
Warum neue Risiken in Kauf nehmen wenn wir die Lösung der Energieprobleme schon haben?
Warum wird dieser Schritt nicht gegangen, warum sind z.B. so viele Dächer immer noch ohne PV?




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Atomkraft wurde auch als unbenklich eingestuft und massiv subventioniert.
> 
> Na, wollst mal in der Asse aufräumen helfen? Natürlich ohne Entgeld, Atomkraft ist ja so billig.
> 
> ...


Es geht "jetzt" um akute Entlastung und wenn man von den Bürgern verlangt, nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen, dann kann man das von der Politik auch verlangen, ohne ideologische Grenzen und Atomstrom wäre ein solcher Beitrag, mit befristeter Verlängerung.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Atomkraft wurde auch als unbenklich eingestuft und massiv subventioniert.


Wir sind aber nicht mehr in den 1950er Jahren, es gibt mittlerweile ganz andere Möglichkeiten, Dinge zu simulieren, zu Monitoren und zu erforschen.


stolpi schrieb:


> Warum wird dieser Schritt nicht gegangen, warum sind z.B. so viele Dächer immer noch ohne PV?


Dagegen habe ich überhaupt nichts, bis wir aber völlig auf Regenerative Energie umgestiegen sind, mit einem Kreislauf aus Wasserstoff, der die Grundlast garantiert und für Grundstoffindustrie ausreichend ist, wird es noch ein Jahrzehnt und länger dauern. Es geht in der augenblicklichen politischen Lage, um eine schnelle Alternative und Lösung zum Russischen Gas.
Aber hier ist man dann so heuchlerich, um in Katar den Kniefall zu machen und die vielleicht bestehenden Umweltrisiken statt mit eigener Methodik und Forschung zu bannen auf andere (z.B. Kanada, USA und Norwegen) abzuwälzen!


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich überhaupt nichts, bis wir aber völlig auf Regenerative Energie haben, mit einem Kreislauf aus Wasserstoff, der die Grundlast garantiert und für Grundstoffindustrie ausreichend ist, wird es noch ein Jahrzehnt und länger dauern.


Der Kreislauf aus Wasserstoff macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn wir uns nicht wieder so extrem abhängig von anderen Ländern machen. Öl und Gas sollten uns da eigentlich als Lektion genügen, aber im Moment wirkt die Wasserstoffstrategie Deutschlands auf mich so, als gebe es keinerlei Strategie. 



stolpi schrieb:


> Warum wird dieser Schritt nicht gegangen, warum sind z.B. so viele Dächer immer noch ohne PV?


Weil es keinerlei rechtliche Verpflichtung gibt, dies zu tun. Hier in Bayern hat man sich mit Müh und Not eine Solarpflicht für Gewerbe und Industrie ab 2023 abringen können. Solange hier aber bundeseinheitlich nichts passiert, ist das nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Das was wir wirklich brauchen ist eine Solarpflicht nach kalifornischen Vorbild. D.h.  das alle neu errichteten Wohngebäude zwingend eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach oder an der Fassade haben müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das was wir wirklich brauchen ist eine Solarpflicht nach kalifornischen Vorbild. D.h. das alle neu errichteten Wohngebäude zwingend eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach oder an der Fassade haben müssen.


Warum sollen Bestandsimmobilien davon ausgenommen sein?
Das ergibt für mich einmal keinen Sinn im Hinblick auf einen Wasserstoffkreislauf, der ja gerade durch "überproduzierten" Strom hergestellt werden soll und zum zweiten, haben die Besitzer von Bestandsimmobilien die letzten 14 Jahre enorm von der Wertsteigerung ihrer Immobilien profitiert, teilweise 30-40% plus, im Bundeschnitt um die 15-20%. Warum sollen die keine Investitionen tätigen?


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum sollen Bestandsimmobilien davon ausgenommen sein?
> Das ergibt für mich einmal keinen Sinn im Hinblick auf einen Wasserstoffkreislauf, der ja gerade durch "überproduzierten" Strom hergestellt werden soll und zum zweiten, haben die Besitzer von Bestandsimmobilien die letzten 14 Jahre enorm von der Wertsteigerung ihrer Immobilien profitiert, teilweise 30-40% plus, im Bundeschnitt um die 15-20%. Warum sollen die keine Investitionen tätigen?


Weil man bei Bestand nun einmal nicht mehr die Wahl hat, wie bei einem Neukauf. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil man bei Bestand nun einmal nicht mehr die Wahl hat, wie bei einem Neukauf.
> 
> MfG


Also Bestandsimmobilien haben keine Dach Südseite und Keller oder Wirtschafträume, um eine Solaranlage mit Speicher oder ohne unterzubringen?
Wie gesagt die Bestandsimmobilien Besitzer haben das letzte Jahrzehnt den größten Reibach durch Wersteigerungen gemacht, die kann und darf man nicht ausnehmen!


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also Bestandsimmobilien haben keine Dach Südseite und Keller oder Wirtschafträume, um eine Solaranlage mit Speicher oder ohne unterzubringen?
> Wie gesagt die Bestandsimmobilien Besitzer haben das letzte Jahrzehnt den größten Reibach durch Wersteigerungen gemacht, die kann und darf man nicht ausnehmen!


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, gibt es etwa Häuser ohne Dächer? Ansonsten wäre es absurd, wenn der Staat Menschen zu solch hohen Investitionen zwingen würde oder aber überhaupt könnte. Der letzte Satz ist auch total daneben, weil du nicht unterscheidest zwischen Bestand der frei von Grundschulden ist und junger Bestand, wo ebenso hohe Kredite als Grundschuld eingetragen sind. Und wenn man das differenzieren würde. Und so lange die großen Lobbyisten Einfluss auf Politik haben, brauchst du dir im Grundsatz nicht einmal ansatzweise Gedanken um dezentrale Energieversorgung machen... 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also Bestandsimmobilien haben keine Dach Südseite und Keller oder Wirtschafträume, um eine Solaranlage mit Speicher oder ohne unterzubringen?
> Wie gesagt die Bestandsimmobilien Besitzer haben das letzte Jahrzehnt den größten Reibach durch Wersteigerungen gemacht, die kann und darf man nicht ausnehmen!


Die noch aktuelle Rechtslage ist halt, dass Besitzer von Wohnimmobilien nicht den eigenen Strom an die Mieter verkaufen dürfen. udn somit auch die Investitionskosten nicht umlegen dürfen.
Soll bis 2023 umgeändert werden.
Wo wäre da der freiwillige Anreiz einer Investition gewesen?


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo wäre da der freiwillige Anreiz einer Investition gewesen?


In meinem Focus waren jetzt primär Eigenheimbesitzer, wenn das geändert wird, doppelt gut.


DaStash schrieb:


> Und so lange die großen Lobbyisten Einfluss auf Politik haben, brauchst du dir im Grundsatz nicht einmal ansatzweise Gedanken um dezentrale Energieversorgung machen..


Krieg verändert einiges, du wirst es sehen!


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Krieg verändert einiges, du wirst es sehen!


Ja klar, siehe Gasumlage...   
Wo bleibt eigentlich da die Aufregung, dass gesamtgesellschaftlicher Schaden nicht von der gesamten Gesellschaft getragen werden soll??!! Für mich einer der größten Ungerechtigkeiten der letzten Jahre, neben der Ungleichbehandlungen von Flüchtlingen.^^

MfG


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In meinem Focus waren jetzt primär Eigenheimbesitzer, wenn das geändert wird, doppelt gut.


Der Anreiz bei EFH-Besitzern war jahrzehntelang über EEG Umlage und dem "Mitverdienen" am eigenen Strom vorhanden.
Zumindest hier im süddeutschen-ländlichen Raum hat doch jedes 2te EFH schon ne PV drauf.
Jeder, der 20-30k übrig hatte, hat es  auch gemacht.
Es gab manch einer, der ein Geschäftsmodell daraus gemacht hat.

Man "munkelt", dass bayrische Bauern nur deshalb so viel PV auf dem Dach haben, weil sie im Jahr mehr mit Stromverkauf als mit der Landwirtschaft verdient haben.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum sollen Bestandsimmobilien davon ausgenommen sein?


Niemand spricht von komplett ausgenommen. Aber die Sachlage bei Bestandsimmobilien ist nun mal eine andere und muss daher separat geregelt werde. 

Die energetische Sanierung von Altbauten ohne PV kostet so bereits genug Geld, und nicht jeder die in einem EFH wohnt, kann sich automatisch das volle Paket leisten. Zumal es auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr starke finanzielle Unterschiede gibt. 

Auch die Dachfläche und die Nutzfläche eines EFH muss speziell berücksichtigt werden. Ebenfalls Gebäude die unter Denkmalschutz stehen, sowie die Tragkraft der Dächer.

Gerade bei kleinen Dächern muss man komplett anders kalkulieren. Hier brauchst du PV-Module welche nicht nur enorm leistungsstark sondern eben auch enorm effizient sind. Das wird leider immer nur vergessen. Eine PV-Anlage definiert sich grundsätzlich nicht über die kWp/kWh sondern über den Wirkungsgrad. Je kleiner das Dach umso höher muss der Wirkungsgrad und Watt pro Modul sein, weil die geringere Fläche ausgeglichen werden muss. 
Das bedeutet aber auch: Je höher der Wirkungsgrad und die Watt pro Modul, umso teurer wird ein PV-Modul.

Meine Idee wäre daher: 
Ist eine grundlegende Dachsanierung von Bestandsgebäuden geplant, dann muss man auch eine entsprechende PV-Anlage miteinplanen, welche einen vorher festgelegten prozentualen Anteil des Eigenbedarfs abdecken muss.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre daher:
> Ist eine grundlegende Dachsanierung von Bestandsgebäuden geplant, dann muss man auch eine entsprechende PV-Anlage miteinplanen, welche einen vorher festgelegten prozentualen Anteil des Eigenbedarfs abdecken muss.


Vom Prinzip her gut.
Allerdings sprechen wir dann von einem Prozess über Jahrzehnte mit nur marginalem Einfluss auf die Stromgewinnung in naher Zukunft.


----------



## stolpi (25. August 2022)

Ich möchte nochmals erwähnen das PV Anlagen abgeschrieben werden können.
Unterm Strich kosten die gar nichts, im Gegenteil man verdient daran.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmals erwähnen das PV Anlagen abgeschrieben werden können.
> Unterm Strich kosten die gar nichts, im Gegenteil man verdient daran.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist vollkommen richtig.

Aber es gibt auch sehr viele Haushalte in Deutschland, die weder einen Investitionskredit von der Bank bekommen, noch ein Einkommen, bei dem man in der Steuererklärung irgendeine nennenswerte Summe abschreiben kann.
Das Modell funktioniert nur bei Normal- bis Gutverdiener und der Merzsche Mittelstand hat eh schon ausgesorgt und so ein Teil auf dem Dach.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich darf mal daran erinnern, das der *deutsche* Untertageabbau/Bergbau weltweit führend und die Nummer 1 war auf der Welt, in Sachen Technik, Sicherheit und Umweltschutz/Geologie, bis alle Zechen geschlossen wurden.


Naja dieser Bergbau hat uns enorme Probleme hinterlassen, man pumpt heute noch damit einige Städte nicht unter Wasser stehen.


Painkiller schrieb:


> er Kreislauf aus Wasserstoff macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn wir uns nicht wieder so extrem abhängig von anderen Ländern machen.


Puuh was heißt abhängig?
Mit Deutschlands Größe, Einwohnerzahl und Industrie können wir es quasi vergessen ohne Importe auszukommen.

Aber es darf niemals wieder die Frage aufkommen ob man heizen kann oder nicht.


----------



## latiose88 (25. August 2022)

Ja genau nicht für Geringverdiener. Heißt wenn Dach saniert werden muss man sich nicht mal das leisten kann. Dann kann man das auch vergessen. Wenn man so wenig verdient bekommt man von Banken auch kein Kredit. Heißt man kann sich das mit der potovalteig Anlage auch vergessen. Weil Geld kann man nicht aus dem Hut zaubern. Und irgendwann gibt es nur noch ein Punkt wo man machen kann  sein eigenes Haus aufgeben. Auch wenn man das heutzutage eher ungern macht. Nur ist dann die Lage dann auch besser. Wenn man bedenkt wie hoch die Miete ist. Der Staat hilft nicht und unterstüzung gibt es auch keinen. Nun weiß ich auch warum einige trotz Job auf der Straße landen weil dimdie nix zum Wohnen finden. Es ist einfach alles zu teuer. Ich hoffe da lande ich nicht auch noch hin mit meiner Mutter. Man braucht 2 Personen um ein Haus halten zu können, echt bitter ist das wie ich finde.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her gut.
> Allerdings sprechen wir dann von einem Prozess über Jahrzehnte mit nur marginalem Einfluss auf die Stromgewinnung in naher Zukunft.


Das ist eine Idee welche mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ist. Nachteile sind hier defintiv vorhanden und die Idee ist sicher noch ausbaufähig. 

Zum Beispiel: 
Was passiert in den Städten, und wie sehen die Prioritäten dort aus? 

Hat die Installation von PV-Anlagen auf Dächer hier Vorrang, oder eher die Begrünung von Dächern nach Vorbild Singapurs? Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt wie weit diese Stadt im Jahr 2018 bereits war..... Das wirkt wie aus einer anderen Welt, und zeigt klar die Defizite hier in Deutschland auf.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, in welchen Zeitraum abgebaut wurde und das es ohne den Abbau dieses Land so wie es ist nicht geben würde!


Was ich damit sagen will➡️Vergangenheit nicht glorifizieren➡️Fehler nicht wiederholen


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist eine Idee welche mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ist. Nachteile sind hier defintiv vorhanden und die Idee ist sicher noch ausbaufähig.
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> Was passiert in den Städten, und wie sehen die Prioritäten dort aus?
> ...


Ganz klar Vorbild Singapur, denn mit zunehmender Klimaerwärmung wird die Ventilation und die Kühlung von Städten besonders wichtig. Da wären PV-Anlagen eher kontraproduktiv. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puuh was heißt abhängig?
> Mit Deutschlands Größe, Einwohnerzahl und Industrie können wir es quasi vergessen ohne Importe auszukommen.


Das es ganz ohne Importe nicht gehen wird, ist mir schon klar. Nur wenn man die Produktion von solchen wichtigen Dingen komplett anderen Ländern überlässt, dann kann man sich ja ausmalen was langfristig uns (wieder) blühen wird. 

OPEC / GECF 2.0 wird so entstehen, und wir werden wieder alle nach deren Pfeife tanzen.

Viele Möglichkeiten zur Gewinnung von Rohstoffen ohne großen Flächenfraß werden in Deutschland bisher nur stiefmütterlich behandelt. Und hier muss man ansetzen in meinen Augen....

Siehe Kläranlagen: *Klick* ; *Klick*. Hier sind die Chancen gewaltig in meinen Augen. Es gibt in Deutschland über 10.000 Abwasserbehandlungsanlagen und 7.000 - 8.000 kommunale Abwasserentsorgungsunternehmen. 

Packt man jetzt in jede dieser 18.000 Anlagen eine Plasmalyse-Anlage, dann hat man eine Win-Win Situation. Zum einen wird das Wasser so gereinigt, das es wieder in den natürlichen Kreislauf zurück kann, und man produziert parallel unten genannte Gase. Zudem sind die Anlangen in ganz Deutschland verteilt. Da bietet es sich doch an, ein entsprechendes Netzwerk aufzubauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber es darf niemals wieder die Frage aufkommen ob man heizen kann oder nicht.


+1 




DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz klar Vorbild Singapur, denn mit zunehmender Klimaerwärmung wird die Ventilation und die Kühlung von Städten besonders wichtig. Da wären PV-Anlagen eher kontraproduktiv.


Ggf. lässt es sich ja irgendwie sinnvoll kombinieren.  Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, wenn man nur will.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

@Painkiller : 
Plasmalyse klingt interessant, die Abfallwirtschaft und die Methodik hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
 Danke für den Beitrag!


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ggf. lässt es sich ja irgendwie sinnvoll kombinieren.  Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, wenn man nur will.


Das wäre auch eine Option. Ich persönlich war und bin auch ein großer Freund von dezentraler Energieversorgung nur dafür Bedarf es vieler Fördermittel und, es muss gewollt sein und bei Letzterem, sehe ich große Probleme, die Energielobby ist viel zu mächtig, als das sie sich da die Butter vom Brot nehmen lässt.

MfG


----------



## SpoonRest_D (26. August 2022)

um mal wieder zu den Preisanstiegen zu kommen. Was heißt hier bis zu 25%?
EnBW gönnt sich glatte 40 %.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Um das mal klar zu sagen,
fallende Energiepreise wird es nicht mehr geben.

Auch wenn die Kosten für Photovoltaik- und Windkraftanlagen sinken,
wird der Preis letztendlich immer weiter steigen.

Mittelfristig schon allein dadurch bedingt,
das durch den beschleunigten Klimawandel,
Schadensereignisse bedeutend öfters auftreten werden.

Und Steuergeld,
gibt es auch nicht ohne Ende ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

SpoonRest_D schrieb:


> um mal wieder zu den Preisanstiegen zu kommen. Was heißt hier bis zu 25%?
> EnBW gönnt sich glatte 40 %.


Der Strompreis am Spotmarkt für Strom 2023 in Deutschland steht aktuell bei >800€ pro MWh. 2020 warens so um die 30-40€. Oder anders gesagt +2000%.
Ob da momentan +25 oder +40% draufgelegt werden beim Endkunden wird, wenn die Situation sich nicht massiv ändert, überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielen nächstes Jahr - denn die dann kommenden Erhöhungen könnten Faktor 10 höher sein.

Bei all dem was jetzt (auch teilweise zu recht) gejammert wird sollte man im Hinterkopf haben, dass wir noch GANZ am Anfang sind. Wenn sich die Situation nicht ändert/entschärft gehen nächstes Jahr für sehr viele Leute buchstäblich die Lichter aus.

Nur die Franzosen habens noch übler, da sinds schon >1000€/MWh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist klar, das ist "nur" der Spotmarkt, aber die Richtung ist doch unmissverständlich und die Größenordnungen erschreckend. Wenn sich ein solcher Preis wirklich durchschlagen würde bis zum Endkunden kostet ne kWh daheim irgendwas zwischen 1,50 und 2,50€. GL&HF.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, das ist "nur" der Spotmarkt, aber die Richtung ist doch unmissverständlich und die Größenordnungen erschreckend. Wenn sich ein solcher Preis wirklich durchschlagen würde bis zum Endkunden kostet ne kWh daheim irgendwas zwischen 1,50 und 2,50€. GL&HF.


Das wird so schon kommen.

Viele denken jetzt,
mit grüner Energie wird alles besser.

Aber Irrtum,
die Kosten,
um unsere Infrastruktur am Laufen zu halten,
werden exponential wachsen.

Da kann man jetzt neue Steuern erfinden,
wie man viel,
irdendwann ist die Kuh gemolken ...


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2022)

Ich habe gerade eine neue Erkenntnis gewonnen.

Wisst ihr eigentlich dass der Preis an der Strombörse ein Einheitspreis des am teuersten produzierten Stroms ist?!


			https://focus.de/137157603
		


Dieses System fällt einem jetzt natürlich auf die Füße.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine neue Erkenntnis gewonnen.
> 
> Und? Was sagt dir das?


----------



## latiose88 (27. August 2022)

@Incredible Alk was heißt  denn GL & HF ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> denn die dann kommenden Erhöhungen könnten Faktor 10 höher sein.


Sinkende Volumina am Spotmarkt etc


Adi1 schrieb:


> um unsere Infrastruktur am Laufen zu halten,
> werden exponential wachsen.


Einfach mal exponentiell in den Raum werfen ohne Begründung 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich dass der Preis an der Strombörse ein Einheitspreis des am teuersten produzierten Stroms ist?!


Ja Merit Order


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

@latiose88
Good Luck and Have Fun.
Ich dachte auf ner Hardware/Gamerplattform wäre das bekannt. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird so schon kommen.


So extrem nicht, der Spotpreis hat keinen direkten Bezug zum Endkundenpreis - es geht nur darum zu zeigen dass die noch kommenden Ausmaße an Preiserhöhungen für Energie (der Gas-Spot sieht ähnlich aus) wahrscheinlich leider alles in den Schatten stellen werden worüber man jetzt schon die Zeitungen vollschreibt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

@ Sparanus 

Lese doch einfach mal dieses: https://www.ipcc.ch/report/ar6/wg2/

Und Tick, Tack ...
die Uhr läuft runter ...

Sry, jetzt geht es abwärts,
wir haben unseren Horizont überschritten ...

... der "Point-of-no- Return" ist schon überschritten


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Lese doch einfach mal dieses:


Eigentlich zitiert man aus Dokumenten wenn man seine Aussage belegen will anstatt das ganze Dokument zu verlinken.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. August 2022)

Bei uns steigt der Strompreis für 2023 um über 130%...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bei uns steigt der Strompreis für 2023 um über 130%...


Das sind schon eher die Regionen die ich für Endkunden erwarte. So Faktor 2-3.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bei uns steigt der Strompreis für 2023 um über 130%...


Und von was kommst du?


----------



## facehugger (27. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @latiose88
> Good Luck and Have Fun.
> Ich dachte auf ner Hardware/Gamerplattform wäre das bekannt.


Nicht immer von sich auf alle anderen schließen, mächtig pöhser Fehler

Ich musste übrigens auch etwas... nachdenken

PS: Wir sind zu viel, wir verbrauchen zu viel (unsere Ressourcen). Wir sind im Arsch. Nur traut sich noch keiner diesen Fakt laut auszusprechen. 

Ergo: ich fang mal damit an.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wir sind zu viel, wir verbrauchen zu viel. Wir sind im Arsch.


Schöner Spruch fürn T-Shirt.
Blöd nur, dasses leider stimmt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS: Wir sind zu viel, wir verbrauchen zu viel (unsere Ressourcen). Wir sind im Arsch. Nur traut sich noch keiner diesen Fakt laut auszusprechen.
> 
> ...



"Jede Wahrheit braucht einen Mutigen, der sie ausspricht", wa? Ist halt nur Quatsch, weil diesen latent kulturpessimistischen und menschenfeindlichen Kram ständig irgendwer sagt, schau dir einfach die Kommentarspalten auf beliebigen Medien-Websites an.

Das Problem ist nicht "zu viele Menschen", sondern dass aus vielen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Einzelerwägungen heraus kein "ganzheitliches" Konzept zur Energie- und Rohstoffversorgung zur Debatte steht. Hätten wir eine global arbeitsteilig organisierte Infrastruktur, die auf Solidarität und nicht auf Wettbewerb beruht, könnten wir viele der aktuellen Probleme (deutlich einfacher) lösen. Darüber auch nur nachzudenken ist aber tendenziell verschrien ("sozialistische Träumerei") , während fatalistisches Geheule über den eben nicht vom Himmel gefallenen Status Quo, auf einmal total hellsichtig sein soll...? 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schöner Spruch fürn T-Shirt.


Ähnlich gewitzt wie die ganzen tollen Junggesellenabschieds-Shirts.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und von was kommst du?



Schweiz. Wir haben keinen freien Markt sondern jede Gemeinde ist einem Energieversorger zugewiesen. Und was der macht das baden die Kunden dann aus. Preissteigerung für 2023 von 15 auf 31 Cent/Kwh.  Und wir haben hier auch keine speziellen Wärmepumpen Tarife oder sowas...
Einziger Lichtblick für mich, der Preis den ich für den Strom bekomme steigt nicht um 130%, sondern um 450%   31 Cent statt 7... das geht  Da kommen im März noch mal 7 kwp mehr auf die Hütte drauf. Dann speise ich quasi 2 x so viel ins Netz ein wie ich das Jahr über ausm Netz beziehe, das könnte dann für eine schwarze 0 beim Strom reichen.


----------



## Lotto (30. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schöner Spruch fürn T-Shirt.
> Blöd nur, dasses leider stimmt.


Wenn man bedenkt das 1980 gerade mal 4,4 Mrd Menschen auf der Erde lebten und heute bereits knapp 8 Mrd sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein wo man ansetzen müsste um was gegen die Erderwärmung zu tun (weltweite kontrollierte Geburtenreduzierung). Alle anderen Bemühungen sind bereits zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> weltweite kontrollierte Geburtenreduzierung


Würden wir ganz Afrika auslöschen hätten wir kaum einen Fortschritt.
Das mit dem CO2 sind die, die eh kaum noch Kinder rausdrücken (inklusive China)


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das 1980 gerade mal 4,4 Mrd Menschen auf der Erde lebten und heute bereits knapp 8 Mrd sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein wo man ansetzen müsste um was gegen die Erderwärmung zu tun (weltweite kontrollierte Geburtenreduzierung). Alle anderen Bemühungen sind bereits zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Da hat der werte @Sparanus wohl recht.

Der durchschnittliche Bewohner eines Entwicklungslandes mit hoher Geburtenrate erzeugt weniger CO2 im Jahr, als du (oder der Bundesbürger im Schnitt) in einem Monat.
Selbst wenn man so ein Konstrukt durchsetzen würde, was in China nachweislich gescheitert ist und ich ethisch für äußerst fragwürdig halte:

Es dauert gut 2 Generationen = 60 Jahre, bis wir wieder auf Level 4-5 Mrd. wären.

Rein rechnerisch müsste man die Bevölkerung der 10 wirtschaftsstärksten Nationen radikal und grob auf 20% reduzieren, um einen solchen Effekt zu haben.
Nur - wer zahlt dann deine Rente, oder wärst du Mangels persönlichem Produktivitätsbeitrag gar unter den 80%?

Wer genau würde wen kontrollieren, wer nun Kinder haben darf oder auch nicht?

Ist der Maßstab der persönliche CO2 Verbrauch, dann würde dir ein Einwohner von Mali oder Äthiopien sagen, das du keine Kinder haben darfst.
War das so ungefähr deine Vorstellung?


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das 1980 gerade mal 4,4 Mrd Menschen auf der Erde lebten und heute bereits knapp 8 Mrd sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein wo man ansetzen müsste um was gegen die Erderwärmung zu tun (weltweite kontrollierte Geburtenreduzierung). Alle anderen Bemühungen sind bereits zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Afd Spruch in Reinform?
Der Afrikaner ist nicht das Problem. Der Europäer und der Nordamerikaner sind die CO2 Verursacher.
Streich mal 50% der Amerikaner weg, schon wird es besser.


compisucher schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man so ein Konstrukt durchsetzen würde, was in China nachweislich gescheitert ist und ich ethisch für äußerst fragwürdig halte:


Aber man kann was machen.
Bildung, Bildung, Bildung,
Und dafür sorgen, dass die Frauen selbstständig und frei sind.
Je besser es den Leuten geht, je besser das Sozialsystem ist, desto weniger Nachkommen gibt es.
Gib den Afrikanern Jobs und Ziele und die Bevölkerung sinkt wieder.
Und nehmt den Amerikanern und Europäern die fetten Autos weg.


----------



## latiose88 (31. August 2022)

Ja genau und vielleicht brauchen die Menschen dann auch weniger Gas. Tya was uns alle gut tuen würde. Besonders die strompreise würden sich endlich wieder beruhigen. Weil im moment sieht es nicht so gut aus. Meine Mutter hat entweder missverstanden oder es ist korrekt was von das der strompreis im Jahr 3000 % steigen soll. Was ich nicht glauben kann weil die meisten würden hohe strompreise nicht stemmen können oder gibt es so viele menschen auf deutschland für die das kein problem ist 12 € pro Kilowatt stunde zahlen zu können. So viel wäre das wenn 3000 % pro Jahr drauf geschlagen werden würde.

Bei ausgehend von 40 Cent momentan wäre das korreckt.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Ja genau und vielleicht brauchen die Menschen dann auch weniger Gas. Tya was uns alle gut tuen würde. Besonders die strompreise würden sich endlich wieder beruhigen. Weil im moment sieht es nicht so gut aus. Meine Mutter hat entweder missverstanden oder es ist korrekt was von das der strompreis im Jahr 3000 % steigen soll. Was ich nicht glauben kann weil die meisten würden hohe strompreise nicht stemmen können oder gibt es so viele menschen auf deutschland für die das kein problem ist 12 € pro Kilowatt stunde zahlen zu können. So viel wäre das wenn 3000 % pro Jahr drauf geschlagen werden würde.
> 
> Bei ausgehend von 40 Cent momentan wäre das korreckt.


Hmmm.... also 3000% wären mir jetzt neu und das hake ich zunächst unter der Rubrik Gerüchteküche ab.

Zweifellos wird auch der Strompreis steigen, das ist nicht nur Knappheit im Markt (faktisch im Moment noch nicht), sondern auch das Problem der Koppelung Strompreis und Gaspreis und vieel Spekulatius, an dem sich manch einer eine goldene Nase verdient.

Ohne jemanden Angst machen zu wollen, ist eine Strompreiserhöhung um das doppelte evtl. dreifache kein unrealistisches Szenario.

Aber bedenke: 12 € fürs KW würde bedeuten, dass eine Wachmaschinenladung nur vom Strom her 20-30 € kosten würde.
Eher wird der Strom abgeschaltet...
Der Markt kann solche Preise gar nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## Lotto (31. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Afd Spruch in Reinform?
> Der Afrikaner ist nicht das Problem. Der Europäer und der Nordamerikaner sind die CO2 Verursacher.
> Streich mal 50% der Amerikaner weg, schon wird es besser.


Achja...alles was nicht der woken Meinung des gemeinen Spiegellesers entspricht ist rechts, ich vergass...

Es gibt mehr als nur CO2 was die Umwelt belastet. Übrigens hat sich die Bevölkerung von z.B. (!) Brasilien verdoppelt seit 1980. Und wo wird nochmal immer mehr vom Regenwald gerodet? Das hängt natürlich alles zusammen.
Und es ist auch vollkommen egal das z.B. der durchschnittliche Chinese einen geringern pro Kopf CO2-Fussabdruck hat, letztendlich kommt es auf die Summe an. Und da spielt der Wachstum im asiatischen Raum eine bedeutende Rolle. Zudem streben alle diese Länder westliche Wohlstandsniveaus an, d.h. dann automatisch das diese dann unseren CO2-Fussabdruck pro Kopf erreichen. Und bei der Menge Menschen kannst dann das Licht ganz ausmachen. Da ist dann endgültig Ende im Gelände mit irgendwelchen lächerlichen Reduzierungsmaßnahmen.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Achja...alles was nicht der woken Meinung des gemeinen Spiegellesers entspricht ist rechts, ich vergass...
> 
> Es gibt mehr als nur CO2 was die Umwelt belastet. Übrigens hat sich die Bevölkerung von z.B. (!) Brasilien verdoppelt seit 1980. Und wo wird nochmal immer mehr vom Regenwald gerodet? Das hängt natürlich alles zusammen.
> Und es ist auch vollkommen egal das z.B. der durchschnittliche Chinese einen geringern pro Kopf CO2-Fussabdruck hat, letztendlich kommt es auf die Summe an. Und da spielt der Wachstum im asiatischen Raum eine bedeutende Rolle. Zudem streben alle diese Länder westliche Wohlstandsniveaus an, d.h. dann automatisch das diese dann unseren CO2-Fussabdruck pro Kopf erreichen. Und bei der Menge Menschen kannst dann das Licht ganz ausmachen. Da ist dann endgültig Ende im Gelände mit irgendwelchen lächerlichen Reduzierungsmaßnahmen.


Das ist Quatsch und ziemlich polemisch. China beispielsweise verbraucht nur absolut mehr, was mit der Größe zu tun hat, pro Kopf aber deutlich weniger und, China ist viel weiter, was Umwelttechnologien betrifft. Die ganze Kohle wird nur benötigt, weil es so stark wächst und es wächst so stark, weil es so viel exportiert und es exportiert so viel, weil..? Na, weisst du es? Weil so viele westliche Länder importieren. Also, wie sinnfrei ist es bitte, in anderen Ländern durch hohe Importe CO2 zu verbrauchen und dann mit dem Finger in die Richtung zu zeigen? Das ist ziemlich unangemessen. Verzichte du doch bitte auf Smartphone, Computer, Tablets, Autos, elektrische Küchengeräte, Fahrräder, günstige und bezahlbare Klamotten etc.. Fange doch bei dir selber an, bevor du mit dem Finger auf andere zeigst, na, wie bereit bist du zu gehen, lässt du deinen Worten auch Taten folgen oder handelt es sich dabei nur um hole, polemische Phrasen? 

MfG


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch und ziemlich polemisch. China beispielsweise verbraucht nur absolut mehr, was mit der Größe zu tun hat, pro Kopf aber deutlich weniger und, China ist viel weiter, was Umwelttechnologien betrifft. Die ganze Kohle wird nur benötigt, weil es so stark wächst und es wächst so stark, weil es so viel exportiert und es exportiert so viel, weil..? Na, weisst du es? Weil so viele westliche Länder importieren. Also, wie sinnfrei ist es bitte, in anderen Ländern durch hohe Importe CO2 zu verbrauchen und dann mit dem Finger in die Richtung zu zeigen? Das ist ziemlich unangemessen. Verzichte du doch bitte auf Smartphone, Computer, Tablets, Autos, elektrische Küchengeräte, Fahrräder, günstige und bezahlbare Klamotten etc.. Fange doch bei dir selber an, bevor du mit dem Finger auf andere zeigst, na, wie bereit bist du zu gehen, lässt du deinen Worten auch Taten folgen oder handelt es sich dabei nur um hole, polemische Phrasen?
> 
> MfG



Eigentlich wollte ich nen Roman schreiben, aber ich will das nicht hochschaukeln hier.
Viel Glück mit dem Ansatz den Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß in den westlichen Ländern zu senken . Meiner Meinung nach ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen, da es diese Länder innerlich destabilisieren würde und die Maßnahmen sich dann ins Gegenteil kehren (plus unschöne Nebeneffekte wie Krieg etc.).


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nen Roman schreiben, aber ich will das nicht hochschaukeln hier.
> Viel Glück mit dem Ansatz den Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß in den westlichen Ländern zu senken . Meiner Meinung nach ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen, da es diese Länder innerlich destabilisieren würde und die Maßnahmen sich dann ins Gegenteil kehren (plus unschöne Nebeneffekte wie Krieg etc.).


Du gehst halt Null auf das ein was ich schrieb. Die Klimabilanz Deutschlands ist nicht nur schlechter als die von China, relativ, sondern eigentlich auch noch unehrlich. Würde man das CO2 mit einpreisen, was wir durch die Importe in solchen Ländern produzieren, würde das die Scheinheiligkeit deiner Argumentation weiter oben noch deutlicher offenbaren. Das Problem sind nicht viele Chinese, sondern das viele westliche Länder ihre Emissionen woanders fabrizieren., wie zum Beispiel in China. Und anstatt zu fabulieren, dass es zu viele Chinesen/ Asiaten gibt, könntest du doch deinen Konsum entsprechend einstellen und etwas dazu beitragen oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nen Roman schreiben, aber ich will das nicht hochschaukeln hier.
> Viel Glück mit dem Ansatz den Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß in den westlichen Ländern zu senken . Meiner Meinung nach ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen, da es diese Länder innerlich destabilisieren würde und die Maßnahmen sich dann ins Gegenteil kehren (plus unschöne Nebeneffekte wie Krieg etc.).


Der Westen muss aber den ersten Schritt machen, denn der Westen ist der Verursacher und wenn der Westen nicht zeigt, wie man es besser machen kann, folgt keiner.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

@Threshold : 
Ich würde das auf die großen CO2 Emittenten präzisieren/ergänzen.
Wenn China, Russland und Indien nicht mitziehen, macht es ja auch keinen vollständigen Sinn.
Unbedarft der zweifellosen und zwingenden Vorbildfunktion der "alten westlichen" Industrienationen.





						CO2-Ausstoß weltweit: 10 Länder nach Emissionen
					

CO2-Ausstoß weltweit: Welche Länder verursachen am meisten Kohlendioxid? Wie hoch ist der Anteil Deutschlands am globalen CO2-Ausstoß? Jetzt informieren!



					www.co2online.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du gehst halt Null auf das ein was ich schrieb. Die Klimabilanz Deutschlands ist nicht nur schlechter als die von China, relativ, sondern eigentlich auch noch unehrlich. Würde man das CO2 mit einpreisen, was wir durch die Importe in solchen Ländern produzieren, würde das die Scheinheiligkeit deiner Argumentation weiter oben noch deutlicher offenbaren. Das Problem sind nicht viele Chinese, sondern das viele westliche Länder ihre Emissionen woanders fabrizieren., wie zum Beispiel in China. Und anstatt zu fabulieren, dass es zu viele Chinesen/ Asiaten gibt, könntest du doch deinen Konsum entsprechend einstellen und etwas dazu beitragen oder nicht?
> 
> MfG


Mein Konsum und sonstiger Umweltabdruck dürfte schon geringer sein als bei 95% der Deutschen. Mach dir darum mal keine Sorgen.

Und es zwingt keiner China für die Welt zu produzieren. Das machen die aus ganz eigenen Interessen.
Übrigens exportiert auch Deutschland mehr als es importiert, hoffe das rechnest du dann auch den Empfängerländern zu.

Last but not least kann ich mich nur Wiederholen: dem Planeten ist es egal welches Land wieviel Pro-Kopf-Ausstoss hat. Einzig die absolute Menge interessiert.

Und auf das Beispiel mit Brasilien die von 120 Millionnen auf 220 Millionen Einwohner innerhalb von 40 Jahren gewachsen sind bist du auch bisher nicht eingegangen. Der Regenwald dort sicher nur so aus Zufall gerodet... Wo immer Menschen leben brauchen sie Platz vor allem für die Landwirtschaft. Und wenn du statt 4 Mrd 8 Mrd Mäuler satt kriegen musst dann brauchst du auch doppelt soviel Flächen für Landwirtschaft (bzw. mit genügend umweltschädliche Chemie braucht man nicht ganz die doppelte Fläche).

Natürlich spielt der westliche Konsum ebefalls eine Rolle keine Frage. Unser System braucht diesen leider um zu funktionieren. Fällt dieser dauerhaft weg werden wir sehr instabile und ungemütliche Zeiten erleben. Da ist dann das ausbleiben des Konsums von Luxusgütern an sich das kleinste Problem.


Threshold schrieb:


> Der Westen muss aber den ersten Schritt machen, denn der Westen ist der Verursacher und wenn der Westen nicht zeigt, wie man es besser machen kann, folgt keiner.


Es wird so oder so keiner der Staaten folgen die einen Unterschied machen könnten. Wer soll das deiner Meinung nach sein? Die Schwellenländer wollen Wachstum um jeden Preis. Und von den westlichen Staaten würde ich nur Kanada und evtl. noch Frankreich trauen ähnliche Bemühungen wie Deutschland zu unternehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es wird so oder so keiner der Staaten folgen die einen Unterschied machen könnten. Wer soll das deiner Meinung nach sein? Die Schwellenländer wollen Wachstum um jeden Preis. Und von den westlichen Staaten würde ich nur Kanada und evtl. noch Frankreich trauen ähnliche Bemühungen wie Deutschland zu unternehmen.


Sie werden folgen müssen, denn irgendwann wird man von den Umständen gezwungen und dann hagelt es Verbote.


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mein Konsum und sonstiger Umweltabdruck dürfte schon geringer sein als bei 95% der Deutschen. Mach dir darum mal keine Sorgen.
> 
> Und es zwingt keiner China für die Welt zu produzieren. Das machen die aus ganz eigenen Interessen.
> Übrigens exportiert auch Deutschland mehr als es importiert, hoffe das rechnest du dann auch den Empfängerländern zu.
> ...


Ich bin zeitlich gerade kurz angebunden aber nur so viel, wenn man die Nahrungsmittel weltweit besser verteilen würde, müsste niemand hungern. Das Problem sind da nicht Schwellenländer mit hohen Bevölkerungszuwachs, sonder westliche Ländern, die überschwänglich leben und ironischer Weise gerade Lebensmittelpreise in solchen Regionen in die Höhe treiben. Es bräuchte also nicht zwingend doppelt so viel Agrarfläche nur bleibt den Ländern nichts übrig. Die westlichen Länder könnten ja die Ursache für die Abholzung angehen, machen sie aber nicht und die Menschen hauen die Wälder nicht aus Langeweile um, sondern weil es teilweise existenziell ist. Genau so wie mit Wilderei, dass ist in einigen Ländern teils die einzige Einnahmequelle. Es nützt also nichts das Wildern zu verteufeln, wenn man die Ursachen dafür nicht beseitigt. Entwicklungsländern und deren Bevölkerungszunahme die Verantwortung für Weltprobleme aufzubürden halte ich daher für maximal populistisch.

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2022)

Teilweise ist aber grade der Lebensmittelexport selbst ein Problem.
Es gibt zum Beispiel Teile vom Tier die in Europa kaum verspeist werden, in anderen Teilen der Welt aber schon. Also exportiert man sie und macht das Geschäft vor Ort kaputt.
Die Alternative wäre aber wegwerfen.

Alles nicht so einfach


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Teilweise ist aber grade der Lebensmittelexport selbst ein Problem.
> Es gibt zum Beispiel Teile vom Tier die in Europa kaum verspeist werden, in anderen Teilen der Welt aber schon. Also exportiert man sie und macht das Geschäft vor Ort kaputt.
> Die Alternative wäre aber wegwerfen.
> 
> Alles nicht so einfach


Oder aber man tritt als Groß-Agrar Betreiber in Konkurrenz zu kleinen lokalen Bauern, ruiniert deren Existenzgrundlage, kauft deren Länder ab um dann die produzierten Lebensmittel zu überzogenen Preisen vor Ort, ohne Alternativen zu verkaufen. Jetzt könnte man noch auf das Thema Wasser zu spechen kommen, mit ähnlicher Auswirkung, dass würde aber zu weit führen. Fakt ist doch, die Schwellenländer werden von den Westlichen ausgebeutet und es ist schon zynisch, unter Anbetracht dieser Tatsache, wenn man dann, wie weiter oben, mit dem Finger auf diese Länder zeigt.^^

MfG


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oder aber man tritt als Groß-Agrar Betreiber in Konkurrenz zu kleinen lokalen Bauern, ruiniert deren Existenzgrundlage, kauft deren Länder ab um dann die produzierten Lebensmittel zu überzogenen Preisen vor Ort, ohne Alternativen zu verkaufen.


Du kennst Bill Gates?


----------



## Lotto (2. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin zeitlich gerade kurz angebunden aber nur so viel, wenn man die Nahrungsmittel weltweit besser verteilen würde, müsste niemand hungern. Das Problem sind da nicht Schwellenländer mit hohen Bevölkerungszuwachs, sonder westliche Ländern, die überschwänglich leben und ironischer Weise gerade Lebensmittelpreise in solchen Regionen in die Höhe treiben. Es bräuchte also nicht zwingend doppelt so viel Agrarfläche nur bleibt den Ländern nichts übrig. Die westlichen Länder könnten ja die Ursache für die Abholzung angehen, machen sie aber nicht und die Menschen hauen die Wälder nicht aus Langeweile um, sondern weil es teilweise existenziell ist. Genau so wie mit Wilderei, dass ist in einigen Ländern teils die einzige Einnahmequelle. Es nützt also nichts das Wildern zu verteufeln, wenn man die Ursachen dafür nicht beseitigt. Entwicklungsländern und deren Bevölkerungszunahme die Verantwortung für Weltprobleme aufzubürden halte ich daher für maximal populistisch.
> 
> MfG



Höhere Effizienz und weniger Verschwendung ist natürlich immer wünschenswert. Jedoch sehe ich die Umsetzung ziemlich schwierig. Auch werden viele Nahrungsmittel in den westlichen Ländern auch aus Gründen von Zeitmanagement und Gesundheitsbestimmungen (Fast-Food-Gastronomie etc.) weggeschmissen.
Es ist klar das die Abholzung aus individuellen Interessen erfolgt (aber auch aus Interessen von Unternehmen). Die jeweiligen Regierungen dort tolerieren bzw. fördern dies sogar. Wie da der Westen eingreifen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Sanktionen wie gegen Russland? Um noch eine "Front" im Wirtschaftskrieg zu eröffnen?
Schwellenländer tragen mit ihrerm Bevölkerungwachstum zur Erderwärmung bei. Es ist nicht nur der "böse Westen" der an allem Schuld ist.


----------



## stolpi (3. September 2022)

Wir fahren die Welt so richtig schön gegen die Wand...statt EE jetzt massiv auszubauen wird an LNG Terminals rumgebastelt und "drüben" wird als Ausgleich massenhaft Gas abgefackelt.


Wir sind einfach zu doof.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Welt so richtig schön gegen die Wand...statt EE jetzt massiv auszubauen wird an LNG Terminals rumgebastelt und "drüben" wird als Ausgleich massenhaft Gas abgefackelt.
> 
> 
> Wir sind einfach zu doof.
> ...


Ohne vernünftige Speicherung und Grundlastversorgung bringt der Ausbau nicht viel, vor allem nicht als dauerhafte Alternative.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> statt EE jetzt massiv auszubauen wird an LNG Terminals rumgebastelt


Wir bauen EE an der aktuellen Kapazitätsgrenze aus. Beispielsweise die großen Hersteller für Windtürmchen sind seit Jahren am Limit was sie produzieren können und weitere Jahre hinaus ausgebucht (was mich freut weil das meinen Arbeitsplatz deutlich sicherer macht).
Übrigens ums zu erwähnen - diese Firmen machen extreme Gewinne damit momentan. Jeder meckert über die "Übergewinne" der Anbieter fossiler Energieträger, die Windparkbauer sind da genauso dabei, ist nur nicht so gewollt das medial breitzutreten. 

Das hilft dir aber alles nicht in den nächsten zwei Wintern. LNG wird deswegen so gepusht weil es die einzige Möglichkeit ist vergleichsweise schnell an viel Energie zu kommen. Dass das ökotechnisch ne Katastrophe ist ist klar. Geht aber nicht anders wenn die Lichter an bleiben sollen. Realität schlägt Ideologie.


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Realität schlägt Ideologie.


Nur nicht bei AKWs offensichtlich. 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ohne vernünftige Speicherung und Grundlastversorgung bringt der Ausbau nicht viel, vor allem nicht als dauerhafte Alternative.
> 
> MfG


Wenn wir nochmal 80% Kohle, Gas und Co sparen können bringt das nicht viel?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> so gewollt das medial breitzutreten.


Das wird durchaus breit getreten, aber niemand hat was dagegen wenn mit innovativen Produkten Gewinne gemacht werden, das soll ja so sein.


DaStash schrieb:


> Nur nicht bei AKWs offensichtlich.


Öhm es ist Realität, dass alte AKWs tendenziell unsicher sind und neue AKWs bis zu 15 Jahre brauchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wird durchaus breit getreten, aber niemand hat was dagegen wenn mit innovativen Produkten Gewinne gemacht werden, das soll ja so sein.


Ich kann da nur für Fundamente und Turm reden, nicht für den Aufbau - aber ich kann dir versichern, dass in der Werkstoff- und Verarbeitungstechnik die man braucht um korrosive schwefelhaltige Gase sicher durch lange Unterwasserpipelines zu drücken mehr Innovation steckt als darin, mit leicht optimiertem S355er Baustahl große Türme zu bauen und in den Boden zu rammen. Alleine die Hydrogen induced cracking Thematik ist ne Wissenschaft für sich. Dennoch sind Windtürme im Verkaufspreis aktuell sehr viel teurer als es Pipelines (pro Tonne Material) je waren. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es gibt durchaus Gründe für solche Preise und ich hab nichts dagegen (immerhin kriege ich ja auch mein Gehalt unter anderem vom Windtürmchenbau), nur halte ich das Verhältnis von "böse böse Übergewinnkonzerne"-Artikeln im Fossilen Bereich zu den EE-Bereichen für sehr einseitig verzerrt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

@Incredible Alk 
Das hat jetzt was mit den Gewinnen von Gas, Öl und Co zu tun?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2022)

Was hatte denn dein Innovationsargument damit zu tun?


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm es ist Realität, dass alte AKWs tendenziell unsicher sind und neue AKWs bis zu 15 Jahre brauchen.


So so...








						Offener Brief zur Atomkraft: Sicherheitsexperten der Regierung widersprechen Umweltministerin
					

Bundesumweltministerin Steffi Lemke (Grüne) sagt, dass deutsche Atomkraftwerke Ende des Jahres heruntergefahren und gewartet werden müssen. Das stimme so nicht, sagen Experten, die es wissen müssen.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




MfG


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was hatte denn dein Innovationsargument damit zu tun?


Siehe die technischen Fortschritte in der Effizienz der Anlagen.


DaStash schrieb:


> So so...


Ein Ingenieur kennt die Badewanne.


----------



## stolpi (4. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ohne vernünftige Speicherung und Grundlastversorgung bringt der Ausbau nicht viel, vor allem nicht als dauerhafte Alternative.
> 
> MfG




Speicher gibt es und auch als dauerhafte Alternative.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir bauen EE an der aktuellen Kapazitätsgrenze aus. Beispielsweise die großen Hersteller für Windtürmchen sind seit Jahren am Limit was sie produzieren können und weitere Jahre hinaus ausgebucht (was mich freut weil das meinen Arbeitsplatz deutlich sicherer macht).
> Übrigens ums zu erwähnen - diese Firmen machen extreme Gewinne damit momentan. Jeder meckert über die "Übergewinne" der Anbieter fossiler Energieträger, die Windparkbauer sind da genauso dabei, ist nur nicht so gewollt das medial breitzutreten.
> 
> Das hilft dir aber alles nicht in den nächsten zwei Wintern. LNG wird deswegen so gepusht weil es die einzige Möglichkeit ist vergleichsweise schnell an viel Energie zu kommen. Dass das ökotechnisch ne Katastrophe ist ist klar. Geht aber nicht anders wenn die Lichter an bleiben sollen. Realität schlägt Ideologie.




Falsch, die letzte Regierung hat unsere Windhersteller fast gegen die Wand gefahren (wie bei der PV), tausende Arbeitsplätze sind verloren gegangen und Standorte musste geschlossen werden (z.B. Enercon):
Das baut man nicht einfach auf die Schnelle so wieder auf....


Und LNG kommt dieses Jahr aus Übersee wohl auch noch nicht.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Falsch, die letzte Regierung hat unsere Windhersteller fast gegen die Wand gefahren (wie bei der PV), tausende Arbeitsplätze sind verloren gegangen und Standorte musste geschlossen werden (z.B. Enercon):
> Das baut man nicht einfach auf die Schnelle so wieder auf....


Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun, dass wir grade am Limit produzieren?
Gar nix.


----------



## stolpi (4. September 2022)

Genau, Gaspeicher sind auch schon zu 100% gefüllt und am Limit...brauchst nur die Speicherkapazität reduzieren.  


Die bauen am "Limit" weil sie ihre Kapazitäten nicht voll ausschöpfen können, eingebremst von der vorherigen Regierung.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566868076712321024

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach du heilige *********************...


> Sollten Industrie & Bürger:innen nicht 10 % Strom sparen, wird Strom für 2 h gekappt.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Na da verbrennen wir einfach wieder ein bisschen von unseren Gas-Reserven, dank der Abnahmeregeln, verdienen die Anbieter ja hervorragend mit der teuren Stromproduktion.
Davon ab, unsere Meiler könnten problemlos weiterlaufen, dein Badewannen-Ingenieur Beispiel dahingehend ist natürlich, bleiben wir bei deiner Rhetorik, eine Ente und die Fachleute, die es wissen müssen, sagen ganz klar, dass was die Regierung, dass was die Grünen sage "stimme nicht" und man könnte sie weiterlaufen lassen. Aber nein, von den Bürgern verlangt man nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen, ein Grad weniger Wäreme und Warmwasser oder sich mit dem Waschlappen "zu duschen", einfach alles zu machen was möglich ist aber in der Politik macht man das Gegenteil und hält an absurden Ideologien fest und nutzt nicht die Möglichkeiten die man hat und hätte, weil man es nicht will...^^

Diese Doppelmoral ist zynisch und schon fast unerträglich.

MfG


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

Das europäische Energieverbundsystem ist eine gute Sache und sollte nicht in Frage gestellt werden.

Was in Frage gestellt werden kann und sollte ist, warum die Regierungen nicht auf die Warnungen zum Klimawandel mit ihren Konsequenzen gehört und entsprechend gehandelt haben.

Die Saudis sind nicht so doof gewesen und haben über Jahre massiv in PV investiert. 

Erzeugungskosten von1 Cent/ kWh könnten wir auch in Europa haben.









						Saudi-Arabien: Preis für Solarstrom fällt auf Rekordtief
					

Mit Ausschreibungen will Saudi-Arabien seine Energiewende beschleunigen. Erneuerbaren-Projekte mit einer Kapazität von 3,6 Gigawatt stehen in den Startlöchern – und ein Solarpark liefert künftig Strom für 1,04 US-Cent. Das ist Weltrekord.




					www.energiezukunft.eu
				











						Solarenergie in Saudi-Arabien: Auf Öl ist kein Verlass mehr
					

Saudi-Arabien setzt mit einem ehrgeizigen Plan auf erneuerbare Energien aus Wind und Sonne. Deutsche Unternehmen können profitieren.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Finde den Fehler.

Speziell an die Bürger in Niedersachsen:
Schaltet in ein paar Wochen mal euer Hirn ein bevor ihr ein Kreuz macht!  




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Das europäische Energieverbundsystem ist eine gute Sache und sollte nicht in Frage gestellt werden.
> 
> Was in Frage gestellt werden kann und sollte ist, warum die Regierungen nicht auf die Warnungen zum Klimawandel mit ihren Konsequenzen gehört und entsprechend gehandelt haben.
> 
> ...


Es geht darum eine akute Krise zu lösen und nicht in der Vergangenheit rum zu stochern, was man damals hätte besser und anders machen müssen, das ist nun überhaupt nicht hilfreich, zum wiederholten Male.

MfG


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht darum eine akute Krise zu lösen und nicht in der Vergangenheit rum zu stochern, was man damals hätte besser und anders machen müssen, das ist nun überhaupt nicht hilfreich, zum wiederholten Male.
> 
> MfG



Wenn du diese akute Krise JETZT lösen möchtest, dann geht das nur durch Energiesparen und Nachhaltigkeit in allen Bereichen und EU-weit!

Strom(kapazitäten) haben wir hier jedenfalls genug.

Wenn die Netze es erlauben:
- Deckel von den BIOgasanlage aufheben
- 70% Regel bei PV aufheben
- Fertiggestellte Großflächen PV endlich ins Netz lassen.
- Nachhaltiger Produzieren, zu viel wird immer noch nur für die Mülltonne produziert (z.B Lebensmittel)
- Mehr ÖPNV nutzen.

Vieles kann auch in EU umgesetzt werden.


Problem:
Der Mensch schränkt sich nur ungern ein wenn er nicht direkt einen Nutzen rausziehen kann. Lieber werden finanzielle Entlastungspakete gefordert und mehr Atomkraft 

Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

Soso, wenn wir denn genug haben, warum fordert dann diese Wirtschaftsweise Angebote zu schaffen, mit Hilfe von länger laufenden AKWs, um den Markt zu entlasten, statt Preise zu deckeln, ohne Garantie? Ich verstehe nicht, warum von millionen Bürgern ideologiefreie Veränderungen verlangt werden, die Politik jedoch und insbesondere die Grünen, nicht über ihren Schatten springen wollen, obwohl das maßgeblich zu einer Entlastung beitragen würde, somal wir keine Rolle rückwärts machen und vom Atomaustritt zurücktreten, nein, es geht nur um eine zeitliche befristete Verlängerung, genau so wie bei der Kohle auch...^^ Das ist nicht nur Doppelmoral par excellenze, sondern auch zynisch, wenn man im gleichen Zug aber verlangt, doch bitte mehr den Waschlappen zu nutzen, weniger zu heizen und kalt zu duschen...



> "Es wäre jetzt im Fall der Atomkraftwerke sinnvoll, sie noch eine Weile laufen zu lassen, um eben die Preise abzufedern. Je mehr Kraftwerkskapazität zur Verfügung steht, desto niedriger sind die Strompreise."



MfG


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Soso, wenn wir denn genug haben, warum fordert dann diese Wirtschaftsweise Angebote zu schaffen, mit Hilfe von länger laufenden AKWs, um den Markt zu entlasten, statt Preise zu deckeln, ohne Garantie? Ich verstehe nicht, warum von millionen Bürgern ideologiefreie Veränderungen verlangt werden, die Politik jedoch und insbesondere die Grünen, nicht über ihren Schatten springen wollen, obwohl das maßgeblich zu einer Entlastung beitragen würde, somal wir keine Rolle rückwärts machen und vom Atomaustritt zurücktreten, nein, es geht nur um eine zeitliche befristete Verlängerung, genau so wie bei der Kohle auch...^^ Das ist nicht nur Doppelmoral par excellenze, sondern auch zynisch, wenn man im gleichen Zug aber verlangt, doch bitte mehr den Waschlappen zu nutzen, weniger zu heizen und kalt zu duschen...
> 
> 
> 
> MfG



Du raffst es anscheinend immer noch nicht.
Frage:
Wo geht unser Strom hin?




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

Bleib bei der Sache, es geht darum Angebote zu schaffen, um Preise zu senken, was effektiver ist als diese bis zu einer Verbrauchsobergrenze zu deckeln. Gerne darfst du dir dazu die letzte Quelle genauer durchlesen.

MfG


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

Genau, bitte bei der Sache bleiben.
Strom ist zurzeit überteuert weil die Gaskraftwerke den Preis bestimmt!
Und die laufen hauptsächlich weil Strom woanders fehlt. Der fehlt dort deshalb, weil die Konsequenzen aus der Klimakrise ignoriert wurden und die eingesetzte Technik zur Stromerzeugung dem nicht gewachsen ist. Und nein, es ist nicht nur Frankreich gemeint.

Deine Frage lautete auf die akute Krise auch was jetzt zu tun ist. Meine Antwort war "Energiesparen" denn deine geforderte Patent-Lösung die AKWs laufen zu lassen hilft in der Sache nicht.
Hier macht AK gerade mal 2-3% der Stromerzeugung aus. Mit unkalkulierbaren Kosten der Spätfolgen auch um Diskussionen mit _"nicht in der Vergangenheit rum zu stochern, was man damals hätte besser und anders machen müssen, das ist nun überhaupt nicht hilfreich, "  _in Zukunft nicht erneut führen zu müssen.

"Biogas-Deckel" und "PV Bremsen" lösen hilft jetzt viel mehr weil viel mehr Kapazität und natürlich Energie sparen.
In Frankreich wird die Direktverstromung der Heizung großflächig genutzt. Da sollte in Zukunft auch ein Umdenken stattfinden. Dann bräuchten sie auch nicht zig AKWs im Land.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Hier macht AK gerade mal 2-3% der Stromerzeugung aus.
> Viele Grüße,
> stolpi


Nur leichtes korrektiv.
Ich las, dass die zwei AKWs (das eine, Emsland ist ja tatsächlich schon nur noch in der Lastreserve) ca. 5% des Strombedarfs/produzierten Stromes (Ansichtssache) und ca. 1% Wärme in D. wären.
Oder gibt es neuere/andere Zahlen?


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur leichtes korrektiv.
> Ich las, dass die zwei AKWs (das eine, Emsland ist ja tatsächlich schon nur noch in der Lastreserve) ca. 5% des Strombedarfs/produzierten Stromes (Ansichtssache) und ca. 1% Wärme in D. wären.
> Oder gibt es neuere/andere Zahlen?


Nein, sind 6% und mehr Angebot bedeutet immer noch sinkende Preise. Ich kann dazu nur wiederholt auf die letzte Quelle verweisen. 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, sind 6% und mehr Angebot bedeutet immer noch sinkende Preise. Ich kann dazu nur wiederholt auf die letzte Quelle verweisen.
> 
> MfG


Das sehe ich, trotz großer Skepsis bzgl. AKWs, durchaus ähnlich.

Allerdings erscheint mir der Plan von Habeck, zwei AKWs als "Lastreserve" vorzuhalten, etwas ambitioniert zu sein.

Ihm scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein, dass ein AKW leider nicht von Heute auf Morgen auf Volllast gehen kann.

Ich habe an anderer Stelle (glaube sogar auf der Homepage vom AKW Emsland, finde die Stelle aber leider nicht mehr) gelesen, das so ein hochfahren mitunter 2-3 Wochen dauern würde.
Warum lässt man die nicht einfach durchfahren, bis die Brennstäbe alle sind und reagiert auf Lastspitzen mit deutlich flexibleren und einfach zu handhabenden reaktivierten Kohlekraftwerken?


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das sehe ich, trotz großer Skepsis bzgl. AKWs, durchaus ähnlich.
> 
> Allerdings erscheint mir der Plan von Habeck, zwei AKWs als "Lastreserve" vorzuhalten, etwas ambitioniert zu sein.
> 
> ...


Ideologie lautet die Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ideologie lautet die Antwort.
> 
> MfG


Boah ey, was soll ich als Bauigel zu Ideologie sagen.
Da kann ich mich ja gleich mit nem Architekten unterhalten...


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

*Kernenergie deckt 1,2% des deutschen Energiebedarfs:*








						#30 Atomkraftwerk-Laufzeitverlängerung - Aber sicher? | Das ist eine gute Frage PODCAST
					

Atomkraftwerke sollen länger laufen und uns über den Winter retten, wenn es nach dem Willen von AfD, CDU, CSU, FDP und Springer-Presse geht. Dabei ist der Atomausstieg für den 31.12.2022 gesetzlich festgeschrieben, Brennelemente und Personal fehlen und viele Sicherheitsfragen sind ungeklärt...




					dasisteinegutefrage.de
				




Biomasse/Biogas ist auf 50% gedeckelt und hat nur auf die Stromerzeugung bezogen, einen alleinigen Anteil von ~8% an der Bruttostromerzeugung.

Wenn nach mehr Kraftwerksleistung geschrien wird, warum nicht einfach diesen Deckel abheben und gleichzeitig die 70% Bremse bei PV Anlagen lösen und die betriebsbereiten Groß-PV Anlagen zuschalten (PV Anteil an der Bruttostromerzeugung 2021 ca. 8,5%) ?
Und warum nicht auch gleich die doppelten Netzgebühren für Pumpspeicherkraftwerke abschaffen damit wir überschüssigen Strom jedenfalls zu einen kleinen Teil zwischenspeichern können statt kostspielig über Östereich zu gehen?

*Wenn das alles gemacht wurde und dann immer noch keinen Effekt auf die Preise haben sollten, dann brauchen wir auch die drei AKWs nicht. Die reißen es nicht raus. Alleine schon gar nicht.


Zur Info *
_70% Regelung:
Diese Regelung wird im EEG 2023 aufgehoben, Bestandsanlagen sind nicht betroffen. Diese Regelung wurde als Ersatz für eine Steuerungsmöglichkeit (RSE) und Entlastung für die VNB eingeräumt. Ein aufheben dieser Regelung bei Betsandanlagen könnten lokale Netz-Überlastungen hervorrufen oder aber auch eine zusätzliche Netzentlastung bedeuten.
BioMasse:
Der Deckel wurde ursprünglich eingeführt um zu verhindern, dass landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen nicht nur zur Energiegewinnung bewirtschaftet werden.
Die Regierung hat vor kurzem das gesetzliche "Brachland" als zusätzliche Anbauflächen den Landwirten freigegeben. Wasserproblem bleibt aber bestehen. _


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Alles verwirrend:
Hier steht in 2022 ca. 3 %:








						Strommix 2022: Stromerzeugung in Deutschland
					

Strommix Deutschland 2022: Anteil Erneuerbarer Energien 52% [Stand April] Entwicklung Stromerzeugung in Deutschland bis 2022: Diagramme, Charts, Strommix




					strom-report.de
				




Und hier steht für 2021 noch 11,9%








						Anteil der Atomenergie an der Stromerzeugung in Deutschland bis 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 wurden in Deutschland rund zwölf Prozent des erzeugten Stroms aus Kernenergie gewonnen.




					de.statista.com
				




Und hier beim Bund (die Zahl hatte ich im Kopf) steht 6%.








						AKW in Deutschland
					

Von Brokdorf bis Neckarwestheim: In Deutschland sind noch 8 AKW in Betrieb. Hier finden Sie Steckbriefe der AKW und eine Geschichte der dt. Atompolitik.




					www.bund.net
				




@stolpi : 
Bist du dir sicher, dass "gute frage" eine verlässliche Quelle darstellt? Kenne ich gar nicht.
Wer antwortet denn da?


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

Na der Quaschning hat das doch studiert und das ist ihr gemeinsamer Podcast (mit seiner Frau).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HQO6sLpzX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2021 war AK noch bei 12% (Bruttostromerzeugung) aber es sind Kraftwerke vom Netz genommen worden (jetzt nur noch drei). Im allgemeinen Energiebedarf für Deutschland machen AKWs nur noch 1,2 % aus.



Hoffe das klärt einiges. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## stolpi (6. September 2022)

Auch ein tolles Interview (2-teilig):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UT71NK1dxfU:580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ihm scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein, dass ein AKW leider nicht von Heute auf Morgen auf Volllast gehen kann.


Muss es ja auch nicht.
Aber wir wissen ein paar Tage vorher ob ein AKW in Frankreich runter fahren muss, ob wir Probleme haben Kohle zu den Kraftwerken zu bekommen etc

Alles absehbar


----------



## latiose88 (7. September 2022)

Ich denke mal die Politiker spielen uns alle was vor. In Frankreich wohl ebenso. Alle sind damit überfordert oder geld geil. Hier wird sich genau nix dran ändern. Wir sollen am besten mit Kerzen in unseren Wohnungen alle sitzen,so wenig elektrische Geräte wie möglich nutzen. Wärend die Politiker leben wie die Könige und für die keine regeln gibt und sich an nix halten sollen. Selbst wenn wir das alles machen würden und mit brennenden Kerzen anstatt mit Strom Licht haben, wird sich an die aktuellen Probleme sich nix tuen. Und warum weil wir dann noch immer die Menschen gemachten Probleme hätten. Das sehen die Politiker nicht ein, weil dann müssten diese sich ja beim verhalten ändern. Doch Menschen kriegst du nicht so einfach dazu sich zu ändern. Da müssen erst noch die strompreise unbezahlbar werden, das die sich ändern würden. Wir werden schon nicht so wie in der Steinzeit in höhlen leben,das ist zumindest das einzige positive, ansonsten ja nicht.


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Alles verwirrend:
> Hier steht in 2022 ca. 3 %:
> 
> 
> ...


6 % sind die offiziellen Zahlen, so wird es übergreifend kommuniziert.
Sicherlich ist das absolut, keine entscheidende Größe jedoch sollte auch für Politik ideologiefrei das Gleiche gelten, was man von der Bevölkerung in der aktuellen Zeit verlangt, nämlich alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, auch wenn die Effekte einzeln betrachtet gering sind. Es ist einfach zynisch, um es bildlich zu beschreiben, Wasser zu predigen aber Wein zu trinken und aus reiner Ideologie nicht gleichfalls alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Es ist auch unbestritten, dass ein Überangebot "an etwas" zu sinkenden Preisen führt und genau das brauchen wir jetzt, so wie es auch die Wirtschaftsweise völlig zu Recht fordert und eigentlich so ziemlich jeder, man könnte fast meinen die Opposition ist dahingehend geschlossen. Was die verantwortlichen Politiker hier veranstalten ist eine Farce, genau so wie irgendwelche Podcasts dem entgegen zu halten und nicht anzuerkennen, was die überwiegende Expertenmeinung darstellt, das ist für mich persönlich schon fast auf Corona-Skeptiker Niveau. Und selbst wenn man von den drei Zahlen den Mittelwert nimmt, wäre das immer noch deutlich mehr als die angeblichen 1-2 % und selbst das wäre 100 % mehr als Nichts.

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, verlangt man von der Bevölkerung nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen und alles zu versuchen, um Kosten und Energie einzusparen, dann muss man das als Politiker genau so machen und genau das passiert in dem Fall nicht. Natürlich ist die Energieversorgung gesichert, dass steht außer Frage aber würde man mehr produzieren als zur Sicherung nötig währe, dann könnte man so über die üblichen Marktregeln den Preis senken und das ist wahrscheinlicher und kalkulierbarer als ein Deckel, wo man noch nicht einmal weiß, wie und ob dieser funktioniert.

Die grüne Politik ist enttäuschend und scheitert erneut an der Realität. Umweltschutz muss man sich eben auch leisten können und genau an dem Punkt hapert es gewaltig und das verstehen die Grünen nicht. Wenn man es nicht schafft die Bevölkerung mitzunehmen, dann wird das nichts mit der Energiewende und dann hat man unter dem Strich nichts erreicht, außer gestiegene Kosten. Und nein, ein Verweis auf die in der Vergangenheit liegende Schuldfrage, wie sie hier gerne praktiziert wird, hilft bei den aktuellen und zukünftigen Problemen nicht.

MfG


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

_*Sicherlich ist das absolut, keine entscheidende Größe jedoch sollte auch für Politik ideologiefrei das Gleiche gelten, was man von der Bevölkerung in der aktuellen Zeit verlangt, nämlich alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, auch wenn die Effekte einzeln betrachtet gering sind. Es ist einfach zynisch, um es bildlich zu beschreiben, Wasser zu predigen aber Wein zu trinken und aus reiner Ideologie nicht gleichfalls alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.*_

Gilt das auch für Söder?



An den gestiegenen Kosten ist der Bürger selber Schuld um das mal klarzustellen.
1. Die Bürgerenergiewende und die Klimakrise nicht ernst genommen.
2. Immer dieselben Deppen gewählt die seit Jahren den Fortschritt verhindert haben.

Fakt ist.
Die ganzen Pfeifen da "oben" sollten sich mal zusammenreißen und endlich mal Politik für unser Land machen und nicht dem hinterher rennen, der den größten Geldbeutel hat.

Zu den Lösungen hatte ich genug geschrieben und es ist leider bezeichnend, dass du immer noch die Schuld bei einer bestimmten Partei suchst die zu der jetzigen Situtation nix können.
Hättest du - wie viele andere auch- frühzeitig die Weichen anders gestellt dann wären wir jetzt nicht in dieser Situtation aber sich jetzt hier noch aufspielen...das ist an Ignoranz kaum noch zu überbieten. 

Statt dein bescheuertes Bashing weiter zu betreiben gehe in die Welt raus und helfe bei der Energiewende aktiv mit.
Das sollte dein Weg sein und nicht immer und immer wieder Atomkraft fordern. Du bist Ideologisch völlig verblendet! 
Geh raus und tritt deinen Landesvater (oder Mama) in den Arsch damit die in die Puschen kommen oder helfe aktiv vor Ort mit, Energie zu sparen, Müll zu vermeiden, Nachhaltiger zu leben usw. Einfach neue Wege gehen, es gibt viel zu tun, leider.

Vielleicht wäre auch das was für dich wo du dich engagieren kannst?








						Mangelware Wärmepumpe: Von wegen weg vom Gas
					

Wer weg vom Gas will, kann seine Gasheizung mit einer Wärmepumpe ersetzen. Doch es gibt kaum Handwerksbetriebe, die das können.




					www.zdf.de
				




Noch was...
*verlangt man von der Bevölkerung nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen und alles zu versuchen, um Kosten und Energie einzusparen,*

Das sehe ich hier in meinen Umfeld leider kaum!
Da werden neue Verbrenner geleast, neue und teure Terassenüberdachungen gebaut, neue Häuser mit Gasthermen ausgestattet, Solarthermie falsch montiert, PV gar nicht installiert und alle schreien nach Entlastungspakete und Atomkraft.
Und ich komme viel rum, sehe unheimlich viele Möglichkeiten aber kaum Verständis beim Gegenüber dafür.
Spitzenargument(e) immer: Die Kosten, kein Geld, lohnt sich nicht.

Bei denen wo es dann doch gefruchtet hat, merken schnell wie bescheuert sie vorher eigentlich waren und wie genial es ist, sich z.B. von Abhängigkeiten zu lösen, Geld einzunehmen und Kosten zu reduzieren.

Vielleicht ist die "Strohhalmmethode" einfach notwendig damit es im Kopp klick macht? 


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> _*Sicherlich ist das absolut, keine entscheidende Größe jedoch sollte auch für Politik ideologiefrei das Gleiche gelten, was man von der Bevölkerung in der aktuellen Zeit verlangt, nämlich alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, auch wenn die Effekte einzeln betrachtet gering sind. Es ist einfach zynisch, um es bildlich zu beschreiben, Wasser zu predigen aber Wein zu trinken und aus reiner Ideologie nicht gleichfalls alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.*_
> 
> Gilt das auch für Söder?
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht was dein mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen bewirken soll, an dem Geschilderten ändert das jedenfalls nichts.   

MfG


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was dein mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen bewirken soll, an dem Geschilderten ändert das jedenfalls nichts.
> 
> MfG




Du forderst "Offenheit".

Anscheinend sollen sich nach deinen Ausführungen aber nur die Grünen bewegen. Für alle andere gilt es anscheinend nicht.
Darum meine Frage ob deine Forderung auch für den Söder gilt.

Magst du die Frage beantworten?



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2022)

Ich schrieb doch von der Regierung, von den Politkern in Verantwortung und auf solche opportunistischen Nebenkriegsschauplatzdebatten, die nur vom Eigentlichen ablenken, habe ich jetzt keine Lust, sorry. Das hat nun einmal nichts mit dem Geschriebenen und Festgestellten zu tun. Es geht auch nicht um Ideologien der jeweiligen Koalitionäre im Grundsatz, sondern um die Feststellung, dass man selber im gleichen Maße Anstrengungen unternehmen sollte, die man von den Bürgern so stringend einfordert. Und Habeck selber war es, der vor Kurzem erst geäußert hat: "Jede Kilowattstunde hilft in dieser Situation"...^^

MfG


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich schrieb doch von der Regierung, von den Politkern in Verantwortung und auf solche opportunistischen Nebenkriegsschauplatzdebatten, die nur vom Eigentlichen ablenken, habe ich jetzt keine Lust, sorry. Das hat nun einmal nichts mit dem Geschriebenen und Festgestellten zu tun. Es geht auch nicht um Ideologien der jeweiligen Koalitionäre im Grundsatz, sondern um die Feststellung, dass man selber im gleichen Maße Anstrengungen unternehmen sollte, die man von den Bürgern so stringend einfordert. Und Habeck selber war es, der vor Kurzem erst geäußert hat: "Jede Kilowattstunde hilft in dieser Situation"...^^
> 
> MfG



Also alle Politiker!(?)
Ja oder Nein, oder nur die, die gerade auf der Bundesebene in der Regierung sitzen?

Mach doch mal eine klare Aussage!

Und ja, jede kWh hilft. Wer bestreitet das?
Die Frage wäre hier, welche kWh macht Sinn und welche eher nicht.

Problem ist jetzt, der Stromerzeugungspreis ist zu hoch weil u.a. ein wichtiger Energieträger wegen vorherigen Managementfehler preislich durch die Decke gegangen ist.
Und die weitere Frage sollte hier sein, will man diese Fehler für die Zukunft wiederholen?

Auch da bitte eine ehrliche Antwort von Dir.

Und welche Anstrengungen hast du persönlich auf dich genommen um diese Krise zu bewältigen zu helfen?




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6IYUtwZJjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Btw:
Auf Strom bezogen wird auch hier von 6% gesprochen.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

OK, hier bei uns in Austria kommt die Strompreisbremse, gekoppelt an einen bestimmten gemittelten Jahresverbrauchswert (2.900 kW/h/Jahr).
 Wer den nicht überschreitet, bleibt bei 10c/kW/h, jeder Verbrauch darüber muss der einzelne Haushalt selbst berappen.
Details:








						Strompreisbremse für alle – Zweitwohnbesitzer inklusive
					

Bis zu vier Milliarden Euro nimmt die Koalition in die Hand, um bei Stromkosten zu entlasten. Streuverluste werden mit der schnelleren Umsetzung der Maßnahmen argumentiert




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

Problem ist da immer, woran wird das fest gemacht?
Personenanzahl, Wohnfläche, Gas oder E-Heizung, wie Warmwasser usw.

Grundsätzlich ist das zu begrüßen das eine bestimmte "Basismenge" zum Vorzugspreis abgerechnet wird. Würde auch einen "Sparanreiz" schaffen!  

Löst aber natürlich nicht das Dilemma worin wir stecken.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Problem ist da immer, woran wird das fest gemacht?
> Personenanzahl, Wohnfläche, Gas oder E-Heizung, wie Warmwasser usw.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist das zu begrüßen das eine bestimmte "Basismenge" zum Vorzugspreis abgerechnet wird.
> ...


Es ist, wie dem Artikel zu entnehmen, der Durchschnittswert an Verbrauch aller Österreicher.

Das Modell hat Schwächen.
Jeder der z. B. mehrere Immos besitzt oder gar einen Freizeitwohnsitz (der typische Münchner in Tirol) kann dies für jeden einzelnen Haushalt separat zum Ansatz bringen.

In die Röhre gucken Haushalte mit Wärmepumpe (ohne PV-Unterstützung).

Das Modell hat Stärken:
Praktisch 100% aller einkommensschwachen Haushalte liegt (z. T. deutlich) unter den 2.900 kWh/Jahr.
Es wird also eine nahezu 100% Entlastung für alle mit wenig Geld erzielt.

Der Anreiz, Strom zu sparen, um unter die 2.900 zu rutschen ist sehr hoch.
Denn der Unterschied zw. 10ct/kW/h, gedeckelt und mutmaßlichen 40-50 ct/kW/h im freien Handel ist gewaltig.


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2022)

Na da bin ich gespannt, ob das hier auch so kommt. Deutschland tut sich mit solchen Maßnahmen nicht so leicht, wie wir sehr gut an den letzten Maßnahmen sehen konnten, die wenn nur zögerlich angekommen sind. Wo es beim Sparen schwierig wird ist Wärme durch Gas, falls da auch so etwas kommt, ist ja im Gespräch. Denn bei Bestand, dir sollte das Thema ja etwas sagen, muss eben auf ausreichend Wärme geachtet werden, sodass keine Wärmebrücken entstehen und somit Schimmel, denn das geht ab einem gewissen Schwellenwert sehr schnell. WO liegt der noch einmal genau der Taupunkt, bei unter 18 Grad Wandtemperatur im Sockelbereich? Das wird interessant, wenn die Raumtemperatur teilweise wie aktuell besprochen reduziert werden muss. Da werden sich einige Leute wundern und vor allem, wie müssig und teuer es ist, dass dann nachhaltig und langfristig zu beseitigen.

@Durchschnittswert
Ich bin gespannt, wie hoch dieser in Deutschland ausfallen wird. Für mich währe eine faire Grundlage die Durchschnittswerte die bei Vergleichskalkulationen zurgrunde gelegt werden. Da liege ich meistens drunter, daher würde ich das in meiner Situation sehr begrüßen. 

MfG


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

Taupunkt setzt unter 20° ein.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2022)

10ct finde ich echt wenig, 20ct reichen auch wäre immer noch 1/3 unter dem was vor der Krise üblich war.


----------



## stolpi (7. September 2022)

Statt PV Strom gegen EEG Vergütung einzuspeisen denken wir über öffentliches und kostenloses laden per PV Überschuss und Wallbox nach.

Hier gibt es min. 23 Cent/kWh und bei einer PV- Insellösung, die dreifache Summe aus den THG Quotenhandel.





						Experts4MOBILITY by BRAUN EDL
					

Experts4MOBILITY by BRAUN EDL




					www.experts4mobility.de
				




Eigene PV lohnt immer mehr. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 10ct finde ich echt wenig, 20ct reichen auch wäre immer noch 1/3 unter dem was vor der Krise üblich war.


Nicht ganz 20ct brutto beträgt der Normalotarif in Tirol. 
Andere Bundesländer kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Die Idee dahinter ist, dass insbesondere einkommensschwache Haushalte für die Grundversorgung entlastet werden sollen.
Es wird nix für Heizung geben, also dürfte rein rechnerisch etwas von dem "Überschuss" des "eingesparten" Geldes in die nächste Gasrechnung fließen.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2022)

Nett, bei uns wird über die Übergewinnsteuer noch diskutiert, unser südlicher Nachbar setzt sie um...








						"Geschenk", "populistisch", "verzichtbar": Übergewinnsteuer der Regierung stößt auf Kritik
					

ÖVP und Grüne haben sich auf eine Abschöpfung geeinigt, Investitionen in Erneuerbare sind absetzbar. Die SPÖ ortet ein "Übergewinngeschenk" an die Konzerne




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nett, bei uns wird über die Übergewinnsteuer noch diskutiert, unser südlicher Nachbar setzt sie um...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir kriegen in Deutschland die Abschlagszahlung im Dezember ersetzt. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass sich diese aus der Abschlagszahlung vom September errechnet und jetzt rate mal, zu welchem Zeitraum für Viele noch die alten, günstigen Abschlagszahlungen galten? Bei mir waren es 45 €, nun sind es 120 Euro, wovon mir dann also 45 € erlassen werden. Ansonsten gilt die Bremse erst ab Februar also wenn die Heizsaison quasi vorbei ist. Kannst du dir nicht ausdenken...^^

MfG


----------

